# Solved: NTRootKit-J trojan



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

I have a constant window on the bottom of my screen that says C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdriv.sys was infected with the NTRootKit-J trojan and has been deleted to complete the Clean process.

I can't get rid of it. when I click on more information it says page not found and when I click on continue what i was doing, it pops back up immediately.

I have been through the ringer with McAfee for 2 hours this morning and I've done everything and I can't get rid of it.


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

hi, welcome to TSG.

Download hijack this from the link below.Please do this. Click here:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe

to download HijackThis. Click scan and save a logfile, then post it here so 
we can take a look at it for you. Don't click fix on anything in hijack this 
as most of the files are legitimate.

Download the pocket killbox

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/killbox.php

* Download the trial version of Ewido Security Suite here

http://www.ewido.net/en/

* Install ewido.
* During the installation, under "Additional Options" uncheck "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu".
* Launch ewido
* It will prompt you to update click the OK button and it will go to the main screen
* On the left side of the main screen click update
* Click on Start and let it update.
* DO NOT run a scan yet. You will do that later in safe mode.

*Download Cleanup from Here

http://www.stevengould.org/software/cleanup/download.html

* A window will open and choose SAVE, then DESKTOP as the destination.
* On your Desktop, click on Cleanup40.exe icon.
* Then, click RUN and place a checkmark beside "I Agree"
* Then click NEXT followed by START and OK.
* A window will appear with many choices, keep all the defaults as set when the Slide Bar to the left is set to Standard Quality.
* Click OK
* DO NOT RUN IT YET

* Click here for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know
how.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You
will need them to refer to in safe mode.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in
safe mode:

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill.
In the Full Path of File to Delete box, copy and paste each of the following
lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the
X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confirmation to
delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have
copied and pasted all of these in the Paste Full Path of File to Delete box.

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not
exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you
don't miss any.

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RDRIV.SYS

* Run Ewido:

* Click on scanner
* Click Complete System Scan and the scan will begin.
* During the scan it will prompt you to clean files, click OK
* When the scan is finished, look at the bottom of the screen and click the Save report button.
* Save the report to your desktop

* Run Cleanup:

* Click on the "Cleanup" button and let it run.
* Once its done, close the program.

Run ActiveScan online virus scan here

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it.
Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so you
can delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

Run an online antivirus check from at least one and preferably 2 of the following sites....
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

make sure autoclean is enabled on the scans

post another hijack this log, the ewido, trend and active scan logs


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:57:13 AM, on 9/22/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
c:\program files\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
c:\program files\mcafee.com\shared\mghtml.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstray.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\Program Files\Net Nanny\nnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Net Nanny\nntray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis[1].zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 securityresponse.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 sarc.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.sarc.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.sophos.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 sophos.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 liveupdate.symantecliveupdate.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.viruslist.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 viruslist.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 f-secure.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.f-secure.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 f-prot.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.f-prot.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 kaspersky.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.avp.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 avp.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.kaspersky.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.networkassociates.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 networkassociates.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.ca.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 ca.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 mast.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 my-etrust.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.my-etrust.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 download.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 dispatch.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 secure.nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 vil.nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 update.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 updates.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 us.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 liveupdate.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 customer.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 rads.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 trendmicro.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.trendmicro.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 housecall.trendmicro.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 pandasoftware.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.pandasoftware.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.trendmicro.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 free.grisoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.grisoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 grisoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 clamav.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.clamav.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 free-av.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.free-av.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.avast.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 avast.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 cert.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.cert.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.virustotal.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 virustotal.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 update.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 windowsupdate.microsoft.com
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee PopupKiller - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Anti-Phishing Filter - {41D68ED8-4CFF-4115-88A6-6EBB8AF19000} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nForce Tray Options] sstray.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NNTray] C:\Program Files\Net Nanny\nnstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKDetct.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OpenGL Drivers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OpenGL Drivers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: McAfee Anti-Phishing Filter - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin2.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: {5F0C30E4-1E72-4DCC-85E5-57810F1CA97B} (McUpdatePortalFactory Class) - http://www.amiuptodate.com/vsc/bin/1,0,0,8/McUpdatePortal.cab
O16 - DPF: {78AEEDE8-7345-4FB5-A8FE-4BFF16EF25FC} (McAfee Virtual Technician Control Class) - http://us-download.mcafee.com/products/protected/mvt/mvt.cab
O16 - DPF: {97BB6657-DC7F-4489-9067-51FAB9D8857E} (CWebLaunchCtl Object) - http://esupport.cf1live.com/esupport/static/weblaunch/weblaunch2.cab
O23 - Service: DirectX Drivers - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\D1rectX.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Server (MskService) - McAfee Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
O23 - Service: NNSvc - BioNet Systems, LLC. - C:\Program Files\Net Nanny\nnsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

you never posted the ewido and active scan logs, can you do so?

Download the Hoster from: http://members.aol.com/toadbee/hoster.zip. UnZip 
the file and press "Restore Original Hosts" and press "OK". Exit Program.

www.funkytoad.com/download/hoster.zip

Note: this is a stand alone, it doesn't install to start/programmes.

Download Mwav, double click on it and it will extract to C:\kaspersky. Click 
on the kaspersky folder and click on Kavupd, a black dos window will open 
and it will update the programme for you, be patient it will take 5-10 
minutes to download the new definitions. Once it's updated, click on mwavscan 
to launch the programme.

Use the defaults of:

Memory
startup folders
Registry
system folders 
services

Choose drive , all drives and, click scan all files
and then click scan/clean. After it finishes scanning and cleaning post 
the log here with a new hijack this log.

Note: this is a very thorough scanner, it might take anything up to an hour
or more, depending on how many drives you have and how badly infected your 
pc is.

http://www.spywareinfo.dk/download/mwav.exe


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

ewido security suite - Scan report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created on: 8:19:47 AM, 9/23/2005
+ Report-Checksum: 86EC8849

+ Scan result:

C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Specificclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Addynamix : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Bluestreak : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Ru4 : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Hitbox : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Fastclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Hitbox : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Statcounter : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Targetnet : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Tradedoubler : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Chad\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Valueclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Addynamix : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Bluestreak : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Burstnet : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Centrport : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Fastclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Fastclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Valuead : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Qksrv : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Webtrendslive : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Targetnet : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Tradedoubler : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Valueclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Burstbeacon : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Burstnet : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Adserver : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Hayley\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Hayley\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Hayley\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Hayley\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Hayley\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Bluestreak : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Hayley\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Hayley\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Fastclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Hayley\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Hayley\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Targetnet : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Hayley\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Hayley\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Hayley\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Hayley\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Adserver : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Pointroll : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Bluestreak : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Fastclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Overture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Targetnet : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Valueclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Adserver : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Adtech : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Bluestreak : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Ru4 : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Fastclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Webtrendslive : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Targetnet : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Valueclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Adserver : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Addynamix : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Pointroll : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Burstnet : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Centrport : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Com : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Fastclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Ivwbox : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Linksynergy : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Overture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Paypopup : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Overture : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Qksrv : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Revenue : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Webtrendslive : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Targetnet : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Valueclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Burstbeacon : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Webtrendslive : Cleaned with backup

::Report End


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

it says the pandasoftware page can not be displayed. I'm leaving to catch a plane and I won't be back for a few days. I will reply on tuesday and finish up the list you gave me. Thanks for your help thus far.


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

ok, post back when you get back!


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

OK. I'm back. I'll start on finishing what you've given me thus far.


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

I ran a new ewido since the kids have been on here since I've been gone. mwav is running now. I'll post that log shortly, then start on hijack this and post that one.

---------------------------------------------------------
ewido security suite - Scan report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created on: 2:00:53 PM, 10/1/2005
+ Report-Checksum: 96F4AF2C

+ Scan result:

C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Specificclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Pointroll : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Centrport : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Cristen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Valueclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Pointroll : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Burstnet : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Centrport : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Bridgetrack : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Fastclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Adjuggler : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Liveperson : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Statcounter : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Targetnet : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Tradedoubler : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Valueclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Burstbeacon : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Addynamix : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Pointroll : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Hitbox : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Fastclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Hitbox : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Qksrv : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Holly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Centrport : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected]ex[2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned with backup

::Report End


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => **********************************************************
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => MicroWorld Anti Virus & Spyware Toolkit Utility.
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => Copyright © 2003-2005, MicroWorld Technologies Inc.
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => **********************************************************
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => Version 7.2.2 (C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwavscan.com)
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => Log File: C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MWAV.LOG
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => MWAV Registered: FALSE.
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => MWAV Mode: Only Scan files.
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => Latest Date of files inside MWAV: 27 Sep 2005 10:51:30.
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => Regvalue RestrictAnonymous Reset. This could be part of a worm!!!
Sat Oct 01 13:36:37 2005 => AV Library Loaded...
Sat Oct 01 13:36:37 2005 => MWAV doing self scanning...
Sat Oct 01 13:36:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:36:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Getvlist.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:36:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:36:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssdi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:36:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:36:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavvlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:36:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\msvlclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:36:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ipc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:36:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\main.avi
Sat Oct 01 13:36:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus.avi
Sat Oct 01 13:36:38 2005 => MWAV files are clean.
Sat Oct 01 13:36:44 2005 => Virus Database Date: 2005/09/27
Sat Oct 01 13:36:44 2005 => Virus Database Count: 151405

Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => **********************************************************
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => MicroWorld Anti Virus & Spyware Toolkit Utility.
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => Copyright © 2003-2005, MicroWorld Technologies Inc.
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => 
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => Support: [email protected]
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => Web: http://www.mwti.net
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => **********************************************************
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => Version 7.2.2 (C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwavscan.com)
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => Log File: C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MWAV.LOG
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => User Account: Kelly
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => Windows Root Folder: C:\WINDOWS
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => Windows Sys32 Folder: C:\WINDOWS\system32
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => OS: Windows NT
Sat Oct 01 13:37:51 2005 => Latest Date of files inside MWAV: 27 Sep 2005 10:51:30.

Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => Options Selected by User:
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => Memory Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => Registry Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => StartUp Folder Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => System Folder Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => System Area Check: Disabled
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => Services Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => Drive Check Option Disabled
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => Folder Check: Disabled

Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => ***** Scanning Memory Files *****
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CSRSS.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:37:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CSRSRV.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\basesrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\KERNEL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sxs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WINLOGON.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:37:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\AUTHZ.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NDdeApi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\PROFMAP.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:37:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\REGAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSTA.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSGINA.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMCTL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ODBC32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2180_x-ww_a84f1ff9\comctl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcint.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHSVCS.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc_os.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Apphelp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSCARD.DLL


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:38:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTSAPI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\serwvdrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\umdmxfrm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WlNotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SAMLIB.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msv1_0.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imaadp32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msadp32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msg711.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msgsm32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tssoft32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsd32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msg723.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msaud32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:38:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sl_anet.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:38:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iac25_32.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:38:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\l3codeca.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:38:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscui.dll


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:38:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPRAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACTIVEDS.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsldpc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATL.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtutils.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTMARTA.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:38:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCESRV.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NCObjAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP60.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ShimEng.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\AppPatch\AcGenral.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eventlog.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LSASRV.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTDSAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SAMSRV.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msprivs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kerberos.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netlogon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32time.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\schannel.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdigest.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scecli.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pstorsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mclsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SPORDER.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mclsphlr\gdlsphlr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\McRtl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\psbase.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:38:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssenh.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:21 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\rpcss.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:22 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\termsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:22 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\ICAAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:22 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\mstlsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:23 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\dhcpcsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:23 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\wzcsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:23 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\WMI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:23 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\ESENT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\rastls.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPTUI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\RASAPI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasman.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\TAPI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\raschap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIDLE.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\audiosrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\wkssvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\certcli.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\ersvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\es.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:26 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\binaries\pchsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:26 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\srvsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:26 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\seclogon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:26 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\sens.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:26 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\srsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:26 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\POWRPROF.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:26 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\trkwks.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:26 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmisvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSSAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:27 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\browser.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comsvcs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MTXCLU.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSOCK32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\colbact.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\CLUSAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\RESUTILS.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem\wbemcore.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem\esscli.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem\wbemcomn.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem\FastProx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiutils.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\repdrvfs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvsd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\ncprov.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemcons.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\actxprxy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:30 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\netman.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:30 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\netshell.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:31 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\credui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:31 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\WZCSAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINHTTP.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSDPAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemprox.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netcfgx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\RASDLG.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:33 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:33 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\lmhsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:33 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\webclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:33 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\ssdpsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:38:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lexp2p32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lex2kusb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SPOOLSS.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\localspl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cnbjmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXLMPM.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LexBce.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pjlmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\PRTPROCS\W32X86\LXBKPP5C.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\PRTPROCS\W32X86\WfxPrint2000.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32spl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETRAP.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetpp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKpwr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\HOOKPROC.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MFC42.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBKUI5C.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscms.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBKSTRN.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBKDR5C.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBKICUR.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\lxbkfc5c.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:38:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\EWIDOC~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:38:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\lang.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP71.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCR71.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:40 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:40 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LZ32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:41 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\RES00\McShield.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:41 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\FTL.Dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:41 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\naiann.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:41 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mytilus.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\MCSCAN32.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:41 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagntps.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:42 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\naiannps.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:42 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsps.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:42 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SensApi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPFAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\nnsvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\WP.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\ddao36.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\DUNZIP32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DAO\DAO360.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSJET40.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswstr10.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\expsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjtes40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\VBAJET32.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSJTER40.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSJINT40.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:45 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\wiaservc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:45 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\CFGMGR32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WIAFBDRV.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\lxbkmcro.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ConvDIB.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\rtscan.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sti.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\nntray.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\ATOMIC~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\RICHED32.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\RICHED20.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:48 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\VsCfgW32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstask.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:49 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\submgr\6_0_0_~2\mcsubmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:49 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\shared\mcuicfg\6_0_0_~1\mcuicfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:49 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\McVSSkt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:38:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\BROWSEUI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHDOCVW.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\themeui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSIMG32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\WSOCKHK.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NNComm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\mskoeplg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\BatMeter.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdoclc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browselc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:56 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DUSER.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LINKINFO.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\SHELLH~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\drprov.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanman.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI0.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\davclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\printui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\zipfldr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mydocs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:58 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\shared\mghtml.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:58 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\vsoui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msls31.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MLANG.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:00 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\vscfgui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifhtm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msimtf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\licmgr10.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcinsctl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:03 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsctl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:03 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\vsoupd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbscript.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jscript.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:03 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\shared\mccomctl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shgina.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.2600.2180_x-ww_522f9f82\gdiplus.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImgUtil.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pngfilt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmled.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstray.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\CYBERL~1\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\CYBERL~1\SHARED~1\CLRCEN~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\lxbkbmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iTunes\ITUNES~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:39:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iTunes\ITUNES~3.RES\ENBEFF~1.LPR\ITUNES~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iTunes\ITUNES~3.RES\ITUNES~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\lxbkbmon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKT~1\qttask.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iPod\bin\IPODSE~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:39:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iPod\bin\IPODSE~1.RES\ENBEFF~1.LPR\IPODSE~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iPod\bin\IPODSE~1.RES\IPODSE~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\ashldres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:07 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:07 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\ashldres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:08 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\EmScnRes.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:08 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\McVsWorm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:08 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\WormRes.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:08 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:09 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\SCRes.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHFOLDER.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\Localized.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:29 2005 => File C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe infected by "IM-Worm.Win32.Guap.c" Virus! Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:39:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVBVM60.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\AIM_xmlp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\Xprt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\oscore.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\Xpcs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\Xptl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\idlemon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\oscres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\DUNZIP32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\ATE32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\AIMToday.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\xprt5.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\devenum.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdmo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\sb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\xmlparse.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\xmltok.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\COOLSO~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aimres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\COOLBU~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\AIMCOR~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\CoolBos.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\AIMSEC~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\oscarui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\WNDUTILS.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\AIMAX.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\proto.ocm


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SlayerXP.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shscrap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskcopy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntlanui2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\icmui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icmui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\printui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dskquoui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\syncui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hticons.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fontext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icmui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rshx32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\deskperf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETSHELL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETSHELL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\remotepg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\System\OLEDB~1\oledb32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstask.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstask.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstask.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaucpl.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sendmail.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sendmail.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\occache.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\appwiz.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\appwiz.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\appwiz.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netplwiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netplwiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netplwiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netplwiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\zipfldr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\zipfldr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\zipfldr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\extmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msieftp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsquery.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsquery.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsquery.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsquery.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsuiext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsuiext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mydocs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mydocs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mydocs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\msagent\agentpsh.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfsshlex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\photowiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcshext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cabview.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\wabfind.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpshell.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpshell.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpshell.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iTunes\ITUNES~1.DLL

Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows

Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dskquota.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iedkcs32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scecli.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iedkcs32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scecli.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypt32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptnet.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlnotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlnotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sclgntfy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WlNotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlnotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlnotify.dll

Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon

Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System

Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows

Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AEDEBUG
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwtsn32.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntsd.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr

Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\WOW
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmgrate.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDLL32.exe


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmsys.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icmui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rshx32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\themeui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\deskadp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\deskmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssec.dll

Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmgrate.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvr32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\setup50.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\setup50.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvr32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\Run

Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\Run

Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsNT\CurrentVersion\Run

Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstray.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\CYBERL~1\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\lxbkbmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iTunes\ITUNES~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:40:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKT~1\qttask.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\nnstart.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:04 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:04 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:04 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKDetct.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => File C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe infected by "IM-Worm.Win32.Guap.c" Virus! Action Taken: No Action Taken.


Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\msmsgs.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\Ahead\NEROBA~1\NBJ.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce\Setup

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\txtfile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\comfile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\exefile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\dllfile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\batfile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\piffile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\scrfile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\scrfile\shell\config\command

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\regfile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\htmlfile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\iexplore.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\htafile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshta.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\jsfile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\jsefile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\vbsfile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\vbefile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\wshfile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\wsffile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => ***** Scanning StartUp Folders *****

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => ***** Scanning C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Start Menu\Programs\Startup Folder *****
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => ***** Scanning C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop Folder *****
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\4323_200583_745.hw
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\CleanUp40.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\ewido-setup.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\hoster.zip
Sat Oct 01 13:40:14 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\KillBox\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:40:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\KillBox\KillBox.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\KillBox.zip
Sat Oct 01 13:40:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\mwav.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\Scan report_20050923.txt.txt

Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => ***** Scanning C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup Folder *****
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\ewido\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\ewido\ewido networks.lnk
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\ewido\security suite.lnk

Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => ***** Scanning C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start menu\Programs\Startup Folder *****
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini

Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => ***** Scanning C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Start menu\Programs\Startup Folder *****
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\DEFAUL~1\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\DEFAUL~1\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini

Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => ***** Scanning Service Files *****
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aec.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\afd.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\amdk7.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\BEFCM3XP.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipsrv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\ubVeo532.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\D1rectX.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:35 2005 => File C:\WINDOWS\D1rectX.exe infected by "Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.aad" Virus! Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:40:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmadmin.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmboot.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmio.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmload.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DMusic.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\EWIDOC~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:40:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fltMgr.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:39 2005 => ERROR!!! Invalid Entry \??\D:\INSTALL\GMSIPCI.SYS in SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\GMSIPCI...
Sat Oct 01 13:40:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\HTTP.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Ip6Fw.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iPod\bin\IPODSE~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:40:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:40:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:44 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:45 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:45 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\MpFirewall.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Mtlmnt5.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Mtlstrm.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\naiavf5x.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\nnsvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:56 2005 => ERROR!!! Invalid Entry \??\D:\NTACCESS.sys in SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NTACCESS...
Sat Oct 01 13:40:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NtMtlFax.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvax.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NVENET.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvapu.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv_agp.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\locator.exe


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\SCardSvr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => ERROR!!! Invalid Entry \??\D:\NTGLM7X.sys in SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SetupNTGLM7X...
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\slntamr.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Slnthal.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SlWdmSup.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\smlogsvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\update.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\ups.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS
Sat Oct 01 13:41:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:41:04 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD

Sat Oct 01 13:41:04 2005 => ***** Scanning Registry and File system for Adware/Spyware *****
Sat Oct 01 13:41:04 2005 => Loading Spyware Signatures from new External Database (Size: 144406).
Sat Oct 01 13:41:05 2005 => Indexed Spyware Databases Successfully Created...

Sat Oct 01 13:42:09 2005 => Offending file found: C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\ktezo5m7\show_ads[2].js
Sat Oct 01 13:42:09 2005 => System found infected with whenu.savenow Spyware/Adware (show_ads[2].js)! Action taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:09 2005 => Offending file found: C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\content.ie5\ktezo5m7\show_ads[2].js
Sat Oct 01 13:42:09 2005 => System found infected with whenu.savenow Spyware/Adware (show_ads[2].js)! Action taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:13 2005 => ***** Scanning Registry for errors created because of Adware/Spyware *****
Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Ahead\NeroDigital\settings.xml". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-dan.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-cht.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-nld.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-fra.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-deu.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ita.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-jpn.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-kor.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-nor.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ptg.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-rus.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-esp.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-sve.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-fin.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ptb.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-chs.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-plk.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-csy.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-sky.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-slv.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-hun.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-tha.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-trk.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ell.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-esl.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Chs.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Cht.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Deu.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Esp.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Fra.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ita.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Kor.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Nld.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ptg.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Csy.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Dan.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ell.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Esl.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Fin.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Hun.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Nor.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Plk.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ptb.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Rus.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Sky.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Slv.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Sve.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Tha.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Trk.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_chs.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_cht.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_deu.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_esl.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_esp.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_fra.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_ita.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_jpn.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_kor.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_nld.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_ptg.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_sve.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Jpn.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:15 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\cmmgr32.exe" refers to invalid object "C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmmgr32.exe". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:15 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\HijackThis.exe" refers to invalid object "C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis[1].zip\hijackthis.exe". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:15 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\SMARTD~1.EXE" refers to invalid object "C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~1\SMARTD~1.EXE". Action Taken: No Action Taken.


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:42:16 2005 => Entry "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts" refers to invalid object ".hw". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:16 2005 => Entry "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts" refers to invalid object ".pdf". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:16 2005 => Entry "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts" refers to invalid object ".pf". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:16 2005 => Entry "HKCR\CLSID\{002C9B00-F6E0-4E14-B96C-96E1A547F58B}" refers to invalid object "c:\program files\mcafee.com\shared\mcuicfg\6,0,0,4\mcuicfg.dll". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:17 2005 => Entry "HKCR\CLSID\{1FB895B8-BC8D-4701-9341-30AE0EC17B64}" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Toolbar\CameraPlug.exe /WIA". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:17 2005 => Entry "HKCR\CLSID\{4928379D-88CC-45DD-BEDC-FB5B51A4C8C3}" refers to invalid object "c:\program files\mcafee.com\shared\mcuicfg\6,0,0,4\mcuicfg.dll". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:18 2005 => Entry "HKCR\CLSID\{9BE8D7B2-329C-442A-A4AC-ABA9D7572602}" refers to invalid object "c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\submgr\6,0,0,13\mcsubmgr.dll". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:18 2005 => Entry "HKCR\CLSID\{AD2F108D-D000-4284-B540-16140DB881FC}" refers to invalid object "c:\program files\mcafee.com\shared\mcuicfg\6,0,0,4\mcuicfg.dll". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:19 2005 => Entry "HKCR\CLSID\{F869AC20-E930-11CE-AE10-444553540000}" refers to invalid object "C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~1\SMARTD~1.EXE". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:19 2005 => Entry "HKCR\Connection Manager Profile\shell\open\command" refers to invalid object "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CMMGR32.EXE "%1"". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:20 2005 => Entry "HKCR\msbackupfile\shell\open\command" refers to invalid object "%SystemRoot%\system32\ntbackup.exe". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:20 2005 => Entry "HKCR\SmartDraw.2\shell\open\command" refers to invalid object ""C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~1\SMARTD~1.EXE" %1". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:20 2005 => Entry "HKCR\SmartDraw.Library\shell\open\command" refers to invalid object ""C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~1\SMARTD~1.EXE" %1". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:20 2005 => Entry "HKCR\SmartDraw.Template\shell\open\command" refers to invalid object ""C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~1\SMARTD~1.EXE" %1". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:21 2005 => ***** Scanning System32 Folders *****
Sat Oct 01 13:42:21 2005 => Scanning C:\WINDOWS Directory
Sat Oct 01 13:42:21 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\WINDOWS\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:42:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\0.log [**]
Sat Oct 01 13:42:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\50comupd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Blue Lace 16.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\clock.avi
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\cmsetacl.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Coffee Bean.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\comsetup.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\control.ini [**]
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\D1rectX.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\DeIsL1.isu
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\DtcInstall.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\explorer.scf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\FaxSetup.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\FeatherTexture.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\GEARInstall.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Gone Fishing.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Greenstone.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\hh.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\HOSTS
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\iis6.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\imsins.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB873333.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB873339.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB885250.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB885835.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB885836.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB886185.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB887472.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB887742.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB888113.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB888302.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB890046.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB890859.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB891781.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB893066.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB893086.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB893756.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB893803v2.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB894391.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB896358.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB896422.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB896423.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB896428.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB896727.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB898461.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB899587.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB899588.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB899591.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB901214.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\lexstat.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\msdfmap.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\msgsocm.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\NeroDigital.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:42:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\NNS.INI
Sat Oct 01 13:42:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:42:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\ntbtlog.txt
Sat Oct 01 13:42:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\ntdtcsetup.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\ocgen.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\ocmsn.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\ODBCINST.INI
Sat Oct 01 13:42:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\OEWABLog.txt
Sat Oct 01 13:42:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Prairie Wind.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\R.COM
Sat Oct 01 13:42:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\REGEDIT.COM
Sat Oct 01 13:42:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\regedit.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\REGLOCS.OLD
Sat Oct 01 13:42:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\regopt.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Rhododendron.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\River Sumida.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Santa Fe Stucco.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\SchedLgU.Txt
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\sessmgr.setup.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\setupact.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\setupapi.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\setuperr.log [**]
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\setuplog.txt
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\SFXOpener.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => File C:\WINDOWS\SFXOpener.exe infected by "IM-Worm.Win32.Guap.c" Virus! Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\slrundll.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Soap Bubbles.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Sti_Trace.log [**]
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\TASKMAN.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:42:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\tsoc.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\twain.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\twain_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\twunk_16.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\twunk_32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\UNBEFCM3.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:42:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\uninst.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\UNNeroVision.cfg
Sat Oct 01 13:42:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\UNNeroVision.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\UNNMP.cfg
Sat Oct 01 13:42:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\UNNMP.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\unvise32qt.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\updspapi.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\vb.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\vbaddin.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\vmmreg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\wiadebug.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\wiaservc.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\win.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\WindowsUpdate.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\winhelp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\winhlp32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\winnt.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\winnt256.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\wmsetup.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\WMSysPr9.prx
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\xpsp1hfm.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Zapotec.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\_default.pif
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning C:\WINDOWS\system32 Directory
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\$winnt$.inf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\12520437.cpx
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\12520850.cpx
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\6to4svc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\aaaamon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\access.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\acctres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\accwiz.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\acelpdec.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\acledit.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\aclui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\activeds.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\activeds.tlb
Sat Oct 01 13:42:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\actmovie.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\actxprxy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\admparse.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adptif.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsldp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsldpc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsmsext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\advapi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\advpack.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ahui.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\alg.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\alrsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALut.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\amcompat.tlb
Sat Oct 01 13:42:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\amstream.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ansi.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:42:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\apcups.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\append.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\apphelp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\appwiz.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\arp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\asctrls.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\asferror.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\asycfilt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\at.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atkctrs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atmadm.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atmfd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atmlib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atmpvcno.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atrace.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\attrib.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\audiosrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\auditusr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\authz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\autochk.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\autoconv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\autodisc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\AUTOEXEC.NT
Sat Oct 01 13:42:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\autofmt.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\autolfn.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avicap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avicap32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avifil32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avifile.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avmeter.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avtapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avwav.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\basesrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\batmeter.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\batt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bavand.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bazooka.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bidispl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bios1.rom
Sat Oct 01 13:42:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bios4.rom
Sat Oct 01 13:42:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bitsprx2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bitsprx3.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\blackbox.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\blastcln.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bootok.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bootvid.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bootvrfy.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bopomofo.uce
Sat Oct 01 13:42:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\boulder.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\broadvie.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browselc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browser.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browsewm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bthci.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bthprops.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bthserv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\btpanui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cabinet.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cabview.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cacls.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\caesar.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\calc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\calligra.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\camocx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\capesnpn.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cards.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\catsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\catsrvps.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\catsrvut.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ccfgnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdmodem.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdosys.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdplayer.exe.manifest
Sat Oct 01 13:42:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\certcli.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\certmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\certmgr.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:42:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cewmdm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cezanne.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cfgbkend.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cfgmgr32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\charmap.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\chaucer.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\chcp.com
Sat Oct 01 13:42:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\chkdsk.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\chkntfs.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ciadmin.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ciadv.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:42:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cic.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ciodm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ckcnv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clbcatex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clbcatq.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cleanmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cliconf.chm
Sat Oct 01 13:43:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cliconfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cliconfg.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cliconfg.rll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipbrd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipsrv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clusapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmcfg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmdial32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmdl32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmmgr32.hlp
Sat Oct 01 13:43:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmmon32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmos.ram
Sat Oct 01 13:43:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmpbk32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmprops.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmsetACL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmstp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmutil.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cnbjmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cnetcfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cnvfat.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\coinst.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\colbact.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comaddin.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comcat.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMCTL32.OCX
Sat Oct 01 13:43:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comm.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:43:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\command.com
Sat Oct 01 13:43:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\commdlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\compact.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\compatUI.dll


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:43:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\compmgmt.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:43:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\compobj.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\compstui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comrepl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comsnap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comsvcs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comuid.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CONFIG.NT
Sat Oct 01 13:43:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\confmsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\conime.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\console.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\control.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\convert.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cornerst.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\corpol.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cotillio.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\country.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\credui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\crtdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypt32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptdlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptnet.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\csseqchk.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctl3d32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTL3DV2.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctype.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cuckoo.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_037.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10000.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10006.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10007.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10010.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10017.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10029.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10079.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10081.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10082.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1026.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1250.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1251.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1252.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1253.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1254.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1255.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1256.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1257.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1258.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_20127.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_20261.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_20866.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_20905.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_21866.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28591.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28592.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28593.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\C_28594.NLS
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\C_28595.NLS
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\C_28597.NLS
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28598.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28599.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28603.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28605.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_437.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_500.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_737.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_775.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_850.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_852.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_855.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_857.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_860.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_861.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_863.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_865.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_866.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_869.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_874.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_875.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_932.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_936.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_949.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_950.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8thk.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dim.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dim700.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dpmesh.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dramp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3drm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dxof.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\danim.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dataclen.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\datime.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\davclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\daxctle.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:43:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbgeng.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbghelp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbmsrpcn.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbnetlib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbnmpntw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Dcache.bin
Sat Oct 01 13:43:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dciman32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dcomcnfg.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddeml.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddeshare.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddraw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddrawex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\debug.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\defrag.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\denmark.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\desk.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\deskadp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\deskmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\deskperf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\devenum.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\devmgmt.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\devmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrg.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrgfat.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrgntfs.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrgres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrgsnap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrgui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfsshlex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dgnet.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dgrpsetu.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dgsetup.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dhcpcsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dhcpmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dhcpsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diactfrm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diantz.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\digest.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dimap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dinput.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dinput8.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diploma.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskcomp.com
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskcopy.com
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskcopy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskmgmt.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskpart.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskperf.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dispex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhst3g.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmadmin.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmband.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmcompos.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmconfig.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmdlgs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmdskmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmdskres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmime.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmintf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmloader.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmocx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmremote.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmscript.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmserver.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmstyle.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmsynth.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmusic.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmutil.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmview.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dnsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\doskey.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dosx.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpcdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dplay.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dplaysvr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dplayx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpmodemx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnaddr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnet.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnhpast.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnhupnp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnlobby.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnmodem.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnsvr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnwsock.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpserial.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvacm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvoice.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvsetup.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvvox.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpwsock.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpwsockx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drmclien.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drmstor.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drmv2clt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drprov.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwatson.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwtsn32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ds16gt.dLL
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ds32gt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsauth.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsdmo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsdmoprp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dskquota.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dskquoui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.vxd
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound3d.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsprop.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsprpres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsquery.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssec.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssec.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssenh.dll


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsuiext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dswave.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\duser.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvdplay.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvdupgrd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dwwin.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dx7vb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dx8vb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiagn.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxmasf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtmsft.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtrans.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\edit.com
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\edit.hlp
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\edlin.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ega.cpi
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\els.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\emptyregdb.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\encapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\encdec.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\EqnClass.Dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ersvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\es.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\esent.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\esent97.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\esentprf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\esentprf.hxx
Sat Oct 01 13:43:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\esentprf.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:43:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\esentutl.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eudcedit.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eula.txt
Sat Oct 01 13:43:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eventcls.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eventlog.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eventvwr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eventvwr.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\exe2bin.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\expand.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\expsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\extmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\extrac32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\exts.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fastopen.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\faultrep.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\feclient.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fifthave.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\filemgmt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fillmore.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\find.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\findstr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\finger.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\firewall.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fitzgera.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fixmapi.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fldrclnr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fltlib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fltMc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fmifs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fontext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fontsub.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fontview.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\forcedos.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\format.com
Sat Oct 01 13:43:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\framebuf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\francisc.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\freecell.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fsmgmt.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:43:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fsquirt.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fsusd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fsutil.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ftp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ftsrch.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fwcfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\g711codc.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:43:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gaslight.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gb2312.uce
Sat Oct 01 13:43:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gcdef.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gdi.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gdi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\GEARAspi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\geo.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\getuname.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\glmf32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\glu32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gpkcsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gpkrsrc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\graftabl.com
Sat Oct 01 13:43:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\graphics.com
Sat Oct 01 13:43:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\graphics.pro
Sat Oct 01 13:43:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\grpconv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\h323.tsp
Sat Oct 01 13:43:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\h323log.txt [**]
Sat Oct 01 13:43:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\h323msp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hal.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hdwwiz.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:43:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\heather.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\help.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\herald.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\HHActiveX.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hhctrl.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:43:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hhsetup.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hid.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hidphone.tsp
Sat Oct 01 13:43:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\himem.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:43:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hlink.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetwiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\homepage.inf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\HookRes.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hostname.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hotplug.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hticons.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\html.iec
Sat Oct 01 13:43:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\httpapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\htui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hypertrm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iac25_32.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:44:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iasacct.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iasads.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iashlpr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iasnap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iaspolcy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iasrad.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iasrecst.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iassam.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iassdo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iassvcs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icaapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iccvid.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icfgnt5.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icm32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icmp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icmui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icwdial.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icwphbk.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ideograf.uce
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\idq.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieakeng.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieaksie.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieakui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iedkcs32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieencode.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iepeers.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iernonce.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iesetup.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieuinit.inf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iexpress.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifsutil.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\igmpagnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ils.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imaadp32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:44:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imagehlp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagX7.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagXpr7.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagXR7.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagXRA7.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imeshare.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imgutil.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imm32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Indeo4.qtx
Sat Oct 01 13:44:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcpl.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:44:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcplc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetmib1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetpp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetppui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\infosoft.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\initpki.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\input.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inseng.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\instcat.sql
Sat Oct 01 13:44:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\instlsp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\INSTMON.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:44:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\intl.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:44:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\intrebol.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\intreobl.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\intrepid.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\invitati.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iologmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipconf.tsp
Sat Oct 01 13:44:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipconfig.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipmontr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipnathlp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ippromon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iprop.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iprtprio.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iprtrmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipsec6.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipsecsnp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipsecsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipsink.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:44:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipsmsnap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipv6.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipv6mon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxmontr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxpromn.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxrip.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxroute.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxrtmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxsap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxwan.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir32_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir41_32.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:44:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir41_qc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir41_qcx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir50_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir50_qc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir50_qcx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\irclass.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\irprops.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:44:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\isign32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\isrdbg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\itircl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iuengine.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ivfsrc.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:44:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ixsso.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iyuv_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jester.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jet500.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jgaw400.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jgdw400.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jgmd400.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jgpl400.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jgsd400.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jgsh400.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jobexec.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\joy.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jscript.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jsproxy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kanji_1.uce
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kanji_2.uce
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kb16.com
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\KBDAL.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdaze.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdazel.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdbe.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdbene.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdblr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdbr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdbu.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdca.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdcan.dll


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:44:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdcr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdcz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdcz1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdcz2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdda.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbddv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdes.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdest.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdfc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdfi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdfi1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdfo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdfr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdgae.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdgkl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdgr1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhe.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhe220.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhe319.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhela2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhela3.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhept.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhu.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhu1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdic.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdinbe1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdinben.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdinmal.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdir.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdit.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdit142.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdkaz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdkyr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdla.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdlt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdlt1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdlv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdlv1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdmac.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdmaori.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdmlt47.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdmlt48.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdne.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdnec.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdno.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdno1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdpl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdpl1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdpo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdro.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdru.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdru1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsl1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsmsfi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsmsno.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdtat.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdtuf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdtuq.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbduk.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdukx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdur.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdus.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdusl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdusr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdusx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbduzb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdycc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdycl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kd1394.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdcom.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kerberos.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\key01.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:44:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\keyboard.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:44:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\keyboard.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:44:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\keymgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kmddsp.tsp
Sat Oct 01 13:44:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\korean.uce
Sat Oct 01 13:44:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\krnl386.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:44:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kstvtune.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:44:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kswdmcap.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:44:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksxbar.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:44:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\l3codeca.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:44:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\l3codecx.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:44:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\label.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\langwrbk.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lanman.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:44:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\laprxy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEX2KUSB.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCE.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:44:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXLMPM.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXP2P32.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPING.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:44:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:44:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\libraria.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\licdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\licmgr10.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\licwmi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lights.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\linkinfo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lmhsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lmrt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lnkstub.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\loadfix.com
Sat Oct 01 13:44:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\loadperf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\locale.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:44:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\localsec.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\localspl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\localui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\locator.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lodctr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\logagent.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\loghours.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\logman.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\logoff.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\logon.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\logonui.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\logonui.exe.manifest
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\longisle.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lpk.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lpq.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lpr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lprhelp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lprmonui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsasrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lusrmgr.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBK.LOC
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKCFG.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:44:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkcinf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkcoin.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkcoin.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:44:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkcomm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKCU.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKCUR.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKDRV.CNT
Sat Oct 01 13:44:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKDRV.HLP
Sat Oct 01 13:44:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKGF.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKIH.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:44:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKJSWR.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKLCNP.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKLCNT.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKLPA.CNT
Sat Oct 01 13:44:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKLPA.HLP
Sat Oct 01 13:44:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKLSNT.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:44:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKMA.CNT
Sat Oct 01 13:44:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKPMNT.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkpwr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkscin.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKUTIL.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkvs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lz32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lzexpand.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\l_except.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:44:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\l_intl.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:44:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\magnify.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mag_hook.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\main.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:44:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\makecab.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mapi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mapistub.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mariah.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\market.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcastmib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcd32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcdsrv32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcgdmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mchgrcoi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciavi.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciavi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcicda.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcinsctl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciole16.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciole32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciqtz32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciseq.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciseq.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciwave.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciwave.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mclsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcrtl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdhcp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdwmdmsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mem.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\metro.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mf3216.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfc40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfc40u.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfc42.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfc42u.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfcsubs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mgmtapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mib.bin
Sat Oct 01 13:45:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\miglibnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\migpwd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mimefilt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlang.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:45:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlang.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mll_hp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mll_mtf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mll_qic.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmcbase.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmcndmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmcshext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmdriver.inf
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmdrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmfutil.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmsys.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmsystem.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmtask.tsk
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmutilse.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmdd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mobsync.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mobsync.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\moddemi.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\moddeob.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mode.com
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\moderne.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\modex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\modobl.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\more.com
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\moricons.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mountvol.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mouse.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:45:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mp43dmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mp4sdmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpeg2data.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:45:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MpfApi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpg2splt.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:45:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpg4dmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpg4ds32.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:45:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mplay32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpnotify.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprddm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprdim.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mrinfo.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MRT.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msaatext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msadds32.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msadp32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msafd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msapsspc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msasn1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msaud32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:45:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msaudite.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscat32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscdexnt.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscms.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msconf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscpx32r.dLL
Sat Oct 01 13:45:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscpxl32.dLL
Sat Oct 01 13:45:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTFIME.IME
Sat Oct 01 13:45:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTFP.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdadiag.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdart.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdatsrc.tlb
Sat Oct 01 13:45:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdmo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtclog.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtcprf.h
Sat Oct 01 13:45:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtcprf.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:45:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtcprx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtctm.dll


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:45:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtcuiu.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdxm.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:45:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdxmlc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msencode.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msexch40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msexcl40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msftedit.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msg.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msg711.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:45:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msg723.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:45:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msgina.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msgsm32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:45:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msgsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msh261.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:45:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msh263.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:45:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshearts.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshta.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.tlb
Sat Oct 01 13:45:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmled.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmler.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msident.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msidle.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msidntld.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msieftp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msihnd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msimg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msimsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSIMTF.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msisip.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjet40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjetoledb40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjint40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjter40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjtes40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mslbui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msls31.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msltus40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msnetobj.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msnsspc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msobjs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msoeacct.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msoert2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msorc32r.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msorcl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspaint.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspatcha.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspbde40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspmsnsv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspmsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msports.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msprivs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msr2c.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msr2cenu.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msratelc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrating.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrclr40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrd2x40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrd3x40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrecr40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrepl40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrle32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msscds32.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:45:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msscp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msscript.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:45:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssign32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssip32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msswch.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msswchx.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstask.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstext40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstime.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstinit.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstlsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstsc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstscax.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msutb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msv1_0.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvbvm50.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvbvm60.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcirt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcp50.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcp60.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcp71.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcr71.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt20.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvfw32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidc32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvideo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msw3prt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswdat10.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswebdvd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswmdm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswstr10.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxbde40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml2r.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3a.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3r.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxmlr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msyuv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mtxclu.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mtxdm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mtxex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mtxlegih.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mtxoci.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mycomput.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mydocs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\narrator.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\narrhook.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nbtstat.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncobjapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncpa.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncpa.cpl.manifest
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncxpnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nddeapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nddeapir.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nddenb32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ndptsp.tsp
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\net.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\net.hlp
Sat Oct 01 13:45:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\net1.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netapi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netcfgx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netevent.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\neth.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netid.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netlogon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netman.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netplwiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netrap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netsetup.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:45:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netsetup.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netsh.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netshell.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netstat.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netui0.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netui1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netui2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\newdev.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\newzubol.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:45:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\newzuobl.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:45:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\newzurca.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:45:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nlhtml.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nlsfunc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nmevtmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nmmkcert.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NNComm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.chs
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.cht
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.deu
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.eng
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.enu
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.esn
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.fra
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.ita
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.nld
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.sve
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.tha
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\npptools.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nscompat.tlb
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nslookup.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdos.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdos404.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdos411.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdos412.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdos804.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntimage.gif
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntio.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntio404.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntio411.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntio412.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntio804.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntlanman.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntlanui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntlanui2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntlsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmarta.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmsdba.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmsevt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmsmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmsmgr.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmsoprq.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmssvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntprint.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntsd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntsdexts.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdmd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nusrmgr.cpl


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:45:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvack.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvasio.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvaudio.nvu
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvautl.nvu
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVCOAD.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvenet.nvu
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgart.nvu
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvide.nvu
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctl.nvu
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvopenal.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsmb.nvu
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvuaudio.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvuautl.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvugart.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvuide.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvumctl.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVUninst.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwc.cpl.manifest
Sat Oct 01 13:45:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwprovau.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oakley.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\objsel.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\occache.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ocmanage.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbc16gt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbc32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbc32gt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcad32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcbcp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcconf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcconf.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcconf.rsp
Sat Oct 01 13:45:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbccp32.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:45:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbccp32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbccr32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbccu32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcint.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcji32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcjt32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcp32r.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbctrac.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oddbse32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odexl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odfox32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odpdx32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odtext32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.bin
Sat Oct 01 13:46:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:46:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.sig
Sat Oct 01 13:46:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\offfilt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oldcentu.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole2disp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole2nls.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oleacc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oleaccrc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oleaut32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olecli.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olecli32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olecnv32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oledlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oleprn.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olepro32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olesvr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olesvr32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olethk32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\OpenAL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\osk.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\osuninst.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\osuninst.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2p.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2pgasvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2pgraph.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2pnetsh.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2psvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\packager.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\palatbol.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\palatia.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\palatita.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\panmap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\paqsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\parambol.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\paramita.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\paramoun.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pathping.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\patrick.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pautoenr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pcl.sep
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pdh.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pegasus.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pentnt.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\percival.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfc009.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfci.h
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfci.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfctrs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfd009.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfdisk.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perffilt.h
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perffilt.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfh009.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfi009.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfmon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfmon.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfnet.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfos.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfproc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfts.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfwci.h
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfwci.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\photowiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pickwick.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\picn20.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pid.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pidgen.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pifmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ping.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ping6.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pjlmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\plugin.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\plustab.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pmspl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pngfilt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\polstore.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\poster.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\powercfg.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\powercfg.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\powrprof.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\prflbmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\print.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\printui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\proctexe.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\prodspec.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\profmap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\progman.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\proquota.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\proxycfg.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\psapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\psbase.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pschdcnt.h
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pschdprf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pschdprf.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pscript.sep
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\psnppagn.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pstorec.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pstorsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ptpusb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ptpusd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pubprn.vbs
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pythagor.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qappsrv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qasf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qcap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qdv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qdvd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qedit.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qedwipes.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgrprxy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qosname.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qprocess.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qtplugin.log
Sat Oct 01 13:46:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\quartz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\query.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\QuickTime.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:46:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\QuickTime.qts
Sat Oct 01 13:46:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\QuickTimeCheck.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:46:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\QuickTimeMusicalInstruments.qtx
Sat Oct 01 13:46:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\QuickTimeVR.qtx
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qwinsta.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\racpldlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasapi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasauto.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasautou.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\raschap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasctrnm.h
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasctrs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasctrs.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:46:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasdial.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasdlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasman.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasmans.dll


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:46:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasmontr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasmxs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasphone.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasppp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasrad.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rassapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasser.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rastapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rastls.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rcbdyctl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rcimlby.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rcp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdchost.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpcfgex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpclip.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpdd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpsnd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpwsx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdsaddin.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdshost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\recover.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\redir.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\reg.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regedt32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regini.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvr32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regwiz.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regwizc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\remotepg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\remotesp.tsp
Sat Oct 01 13:46:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rend.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\replace.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\reset.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\resutils.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rexec.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\riched20.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\riched32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rnr20.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\route.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\routemon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\routetab.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcns4.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcrt4.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcss.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaci.rat
Sat Oct 01 13:46:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsh.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rshx32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsm.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsmps.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsmsink.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsmui.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvp.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpcnts.h
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpperf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtcshare.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtipxmib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtutils.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\runas.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\runonce.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rwinsta.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\safrcdlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\safrdm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\safrslv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\samlib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\samsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sapi.cpl.manifest
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\savedump.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sbe.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sbeio.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scarddlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scardssp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scardsvr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sccbase.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sccsccp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scecli.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sceptre.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scesrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\schannel.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\schedsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sclgntfy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scredir.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scribble.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scrnsave.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scrobj.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scrrun.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdbinst.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdhcinst.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdpblb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\seclogon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\secupd.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\secupd.sig
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\secur32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\security.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sendcmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sendmail.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sens.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sensapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\senscfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\serialui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\servdeps.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\serwvdrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sethc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\setup.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:46:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\setup.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\setupapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\setupdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\setver.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfcfiles.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc_os.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfmapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shadow.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\share.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdoclc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shellstyle.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sherwood.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shfolder.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shgina.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shiftjis.uce
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimeng.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shlwapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmgrate.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shrpubw.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shscrap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shsvcs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shutdown.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\signatur.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\signboar.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sigtab.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sigverif.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\simpdata.tlb
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sisbkup.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\skdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\skeys.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slayerxp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slbcsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slbiop.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slbrccsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slextspk.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SLGen.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sl_anet.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:46:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\smbinst.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\smlogcfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\smlogsvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\smss.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sndrec32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sndstorm.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sndvol32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\snmpapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\snmpsnap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\socket.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\softpub.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sol.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sort.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sortkey.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:46:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sorttbls.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:46:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sound.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:46:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spider.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spnike.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spnpinst.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolss.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sporder.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sprestrt.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sprio600.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sprio800.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spupdsvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spxcoins.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqlsodbc.chm
Sat Oct 01 13:46:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqlsrv32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqlsrv32.rll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqlunirl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqlwid.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqlwoa.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\srclient.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\srrstr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\srsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\srvsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ss3dfo.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssbezier.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sscpl.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:46:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplAR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplCS.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplDA.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplDE.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplEL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplENG.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplES.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplFI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplFR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplHE.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplHU.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplIT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplJA.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplKO.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplNL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplNO.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplPL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplPT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplPTB.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplRU.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplSK.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplSL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplSV.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplTH.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplTR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplZHC.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplZHT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssdpapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssdpsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssflwbox.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssmarque.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssmypics.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssmyst.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssnvfx.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:46:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sspipes.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssstars.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstext3d.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraAR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraCS.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraDA.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraDE.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraEL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraENG.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraES.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraFI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraFR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraHE.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraHU.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraIT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraJA.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraKO.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraNL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraNO.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraPL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraPT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraPTB.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraRU.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraSK.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraSL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraSV.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraTH.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraTR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstray.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraZHC.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraZHT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmAR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmCS.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmDA.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmDE.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmEL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmENG.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstrmenu.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmES.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmFI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmFR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmHE.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmHU.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmIT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmJA.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmKO.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmNL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmNO.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmPL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmPT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmPTB.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstrmres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmRU.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmSK.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmSL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmSV.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmTH.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmTR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmZHC.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmZHT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sswav02.wav
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sswav04.wav
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sswav06.wav
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stagecoa.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\standout.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Status.MPF
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stclient.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stdole2.tlb
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stdole32.tlb
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\steamer.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\steward.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sti.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stimon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sti_ci.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stonehen.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\storage.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\storprop.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\storyboo.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\streamci.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\strmdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\strmfilt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stylus.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\subrange.uce
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\subst.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\subway.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svcpack.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\swprv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sxs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\syncapp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\synceng.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\syncui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysdm.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:46:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysedit.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysinv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\syskey.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysmon.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:46:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysocmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysprint.sep
Sat Oct 01 13:46:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysprtj.sep
Sat Oct 01 13:46:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\syssetup.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\system.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:46:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\systray.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\T.COM
Sat Oct 01 13:46:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\t2embed.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapi3.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapiperf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapiui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskman.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\TASKMGR.COM
Sat Oct 01 13:46:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcmsetup.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpmib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpmon.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpmonui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tdc.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\telephon.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\teletype.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\telnet.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\termmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\termsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tftp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\themeui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\timedate.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:47:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\timer.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:47:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\toolhelp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tourstart.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tracert.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tracert6.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\traffic.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\transist.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tree.com
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tribubol.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tribuita.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tribune.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tristan.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\trkwks.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsappcmp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsbyuv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tscfgwmi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tscon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tscupgrd.exe


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsd32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsddd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsdiscon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tskill.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tslabels.h
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tslabels.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsshutdn.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tssoft32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tubular.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\TwnLib20.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\TwnLib4.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\txflog.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\typelib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\udhisapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ufat.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ulib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\umandlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\umdmxfrm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\unicode.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\unicorn.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\unlodctr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\untfs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnpcont.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnphost.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnpui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ups.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ureg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\url.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\user.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\user32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\userenv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usp10.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrcntra.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrcoina.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrdpa.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrdtea.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrfaxa.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrlbva.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrlogon.cmd
Sat Oct 01 13:47:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrmlnka.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrprbda.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrrtosa.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrsdpia.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrshuta.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrsvpia.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrv42a.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrv80a.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrvoica.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrvpa.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\utildll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\utilman.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\v7vga.rom
Sat Oct 01 13:47:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vagabond.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbajet32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbisurf.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:47:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbscript.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vcdex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vdmdbg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vdmredir.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Veo532.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Veo532pp.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Veo532ut.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Veo532vw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ver.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\verifier.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\verifier.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\version.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vfpodbc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vfwwdm32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vga.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vga.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vga256.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vga64k.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vidcap.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\View Channels.scf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vjoy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vssadmin.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vssapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vssvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vss_ps.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32time.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32tm.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32topl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\w3ssl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\watchdog.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wavemsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.deu
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.enu
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.esn
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.fra
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.ita
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.nld
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.sve
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.deu
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.enu
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.esn
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.fra
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.ita
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.nld
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.sve
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdigest.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdl.trm
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webfldrs.msi
Sat Oct 01 13:47:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webhits.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\weblaunch2.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:47:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wextract.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wfwnet.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:47:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiaacmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiadefui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiadss.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiafbdrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiascr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiaservc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiasf.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:47:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiavideo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiavusd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wifeman.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\win.com
Sat Oct 01 13:47:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32k.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:47:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32spl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\win87em.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winbrand.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winchat.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WindowsLogon.manifest
Sat Oct 01 13:47:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winfax.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winhelp.hlp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winhlp32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winhttp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wininet.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winipsec.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winmine.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winmm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winmsd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winnls.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winntbbu.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winoldap.mod
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winrnr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winscard.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winshfhc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsock.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winspool.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winspool.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsta.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winstrm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wintrust.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winver.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wkssvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wldap32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlnotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmadmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmadmoe.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmasf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmdmlog.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmdmps.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmerrenu.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmerror.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmidx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmimgmt.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmiprop.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmnetmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmp.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:47:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpasf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpcd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpcore.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpdxm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmploc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpshell.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsdmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsdmoe.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsdmoe2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmspdmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmspdmoe.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmstream.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmv8ds32.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:47:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvcore.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvdmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvdmoe2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvds32.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:47:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wow32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wowdeb.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wowexec.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wowfax.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wowfaxui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpa.dbl
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpabaln.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpnpinst.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\write.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ws2help.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ws2_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscript.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscui.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshatm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshbth.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshcon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wship6.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshisn.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshnetbs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshom.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WshRm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshtcpip.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnmp32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsock32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wstdecod.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wtsapi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt1.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaucpl.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:47:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaucpl.cpl.manifest
Sat Oct 01 13:47:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaueng.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaueng1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauserv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wucltui.dll


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:47:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wupdmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuweb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wzcdlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wzcsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wzcsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xactsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xcopy.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xenroll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xmlprov.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xmlprovi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xolehlp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpob2res.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp1res.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp3res.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\zipfldr.dll

Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp Directory
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\000B45EB.key
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\000B45EE.key
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\about.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\avp.klb
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\avp.set
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\avp.vnd
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\bitmap1.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ca.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\cdver.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Cid.sdb
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\compile.bat [**]
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\config.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\daily-ex.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\daily-x.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\daily.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Dir.sdb
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Download.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Download.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\eicar.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\English.Age
Sat Oct 01 13:47:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\English.con
Sat Oct 01 13:47:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\English.dow
Sat Oct 01 13:47:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\English.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\English.lic
Sat Oct 01 13:47:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\English.tcp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\esupdate.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ext001.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ext002.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ext003.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ext004.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ext005.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ext999.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\fa.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\File1.sdb
Sat Oct 01 13:47:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\File2.sdb
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Finnish.Age
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Finnish.con
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Finnish.dow
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\finnish.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Finnish.lic
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Finnish.tcp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\French.Age
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\French.con
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\French.dow
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\french.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\French.lic
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\French.tcp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\gen001.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\gen002.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\gen003.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\gen004.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\gen999.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\German.Age
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\German.con
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\German.dow
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\german.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\German.lic
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\German.tcp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Getvlist.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ipc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Italian.Age
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Italian.con
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Italian.dow
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\italian.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Italian.lic
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Italian.tcp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavsign.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssdi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\KAVUpd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\KAVUpd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavvlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kernel.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\keyid.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krn001.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krndos.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krnengn.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krnexe.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krnexe32.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krnjava.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krnmacro.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krnunp.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\language.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\LatinSpanish.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\license.lck [**]
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\license.txt
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mail.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\main.avi
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\malw001.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\malw002.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\malw003.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\malw004.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MCQTFILE00000\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MCQTFILE00001\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MicroWorld Toolkit Utility.txt
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\msvlclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwav.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MWAV.LOG
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MWAVL.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MWAVReg.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:47:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwavscan.com
Sat Oct 01 13:47:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwti.sgn
Sat Oct 01 13:47:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwXface.log
Sat Oct 01 13:47:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MYDB.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:47:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ocr.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Polish.Age
Sat Oct 01 13:47:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Polish.con
Sat Oct 01 13:47:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Polish.dow
Sat Oct 01 13:47:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\polish.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Polish.lic
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Polish.tcp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Portuguese.Age
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Portuguese.con
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Portuguese.dow
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\portuguese.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Portuguese.lic
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Portuguese.tcp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\product.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\psapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\riched32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Romanian.Age
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Romanian.con
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Romanian.dow
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\romanian.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Romanian.lic
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Romanian.tcp
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\rtdrvmon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\smart.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Spanish.Age
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Spanish.con
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Spanish.dow
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\spanish.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Spanish.lic
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Spanish.tcp
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\spydb.avs
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\spydb.old
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Spyware.sdb
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\sysr.txt
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj001.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj002.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj003.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj004.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj005.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj006.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj007.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj008.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj009.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj010.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj011.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj012.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj013.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj014.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj015.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj016.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj017.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj018.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj019.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj020.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj021.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj022.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj023.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj024.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj025.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj026.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj027.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj028.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj029.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj030.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj031.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj032.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj033.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj034.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp000.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp001.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp002.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp003.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp004.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp005.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp006.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp007.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp008.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp009.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp010.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp011.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp012.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp013.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp014.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp015.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp016.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp017.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp018.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp019.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp020.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp021.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp022.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp023.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp024.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp025.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp026.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\viewtcp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ViewTcp.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\viewtcp.old
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus.avi
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus001.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus002.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus003.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus004.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus005.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus006.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus007.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus008.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus009.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus010.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus011.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus012.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus013.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus014.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus015.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus016.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus017.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus018.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus019.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus020.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\WIN.PRO
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm001.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm002.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm003.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm004.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm005.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm006.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm999.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\x-files.avc

Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5 Directory
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\4E0A2RV8\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\4E0A2RV8\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\8RATCVEF\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\8RATCVEF\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\FDTI7N9M\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\FDTI7N9M\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\index.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\XR40VIY2\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\XR40VIY2\desktop.ini

Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => ***** Checking for specific ITW Viruses *****
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for Welchia Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for LovGate Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for CodeRed Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for OpaServ Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for Sobig.e Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for Winupie Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for Swen Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for JS.Fortnight Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for Novarg Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for Pagabot Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for Parite.b Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for Parite.a Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for Adware.SeekSeek Virus...

Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => ***** Scanning complete. *****

Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Total Objects Scanned: 20852
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Total Virus(es) Found: 6
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Total Disinfected Files: 0
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Total Files Renamed: 0
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Total Deleted Objects: 0
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Total Errors: 83
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Time Elapsed: 00:10:20
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Virus Database Date: 2005/09/27
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Virus Database Count: 151405

Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scan Completed.

Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => **********************************************************
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => MicroWorld Anti Virus & Spyware Toolkit Utility.
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => Copyright © 2003-2005, MicroWorld Technologies Inc.
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => **********************************************************
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => Version 7.2.2 (C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwavscan.com)
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => Log File: C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MWAV.LOG
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => Last Scan Date and Time: 01.10.2005 13:37:52
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => MWAV Registered: FALSE.
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => MWAV Mode: Only Scan files.
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => Latest Date of files inside MWAV: 27 Sep 2005 10:51:30.
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => Regvalue RestrictAnonymous Reset. This could be part of a worm!!!
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => AV Library Loaded...
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => MWAV doing self scanning...
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Getvlist.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssdi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavvlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\msvlclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ipc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\main.avi
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus.avi
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => MWAV files are clean.
Sat Oct 01 14:09:32 2005 => Virus Database Date: 2005/09/27
Sat Oct 01 14:09:32 2005 => Virus Database Count: 151405

Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => **********************************************************
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => MicroWorld Anti Virus & Spyware Toolkit Utility.
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Copyright © 2003-2005, MicroWorld Technologies Inc.
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => 
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Support: [email protected]
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Web: http://www.mwti.net
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => **********************************************************
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Version 7.2.2 (C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwavscan.com)
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Log File: C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MWAV.LOG
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => User Account: Kelly
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Windows Root Folder: C:\WINDOWS
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Windows Sys32 Folder: C:\WINDOWS\system32
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => OS: Windows NT
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Latest Date of files inside MWAV: 27 Sep 2005 10:51:30.

Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Options Selected by User:
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Memory Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Registry Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => StartUp Folder Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => System Folder Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => System Area Check: Disabled
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Services Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Drive Check Option Disabled
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Folder Check: Disabled

Sat Oct 01 14:09:39 2005 => ***** Scanning Memory Files *****
Sat Oct 01 14:09:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:09:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CSRSS.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:09:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CSRSRV.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\basesrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\KERNEL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sxs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WINLOGON.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:09:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\AUTHZ.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NDdeApi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\PROFMAP.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\REGAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSTA.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSGINA.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMCTL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ODBC32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2180_x-ww_a84f1ff9\comctl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcint.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHSVCS.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc_os.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Apphelp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSCARD.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTSAPI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\serwvdrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\umdmxfrm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WlNotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPR.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SAMLIB.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msv1_0.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPRAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACTIVEDS.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsldpc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATL.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtutils.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTMARTA.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCESRV.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NCObjAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP60.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ShimEng.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\AppPatch\AcGenral.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eventlog.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LSASRV.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTDSAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SAMSRV.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msprivs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kerberos.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netlogon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32time.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\schannel.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdigest.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scecli.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mclsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SPORDER.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => **********************************************************
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => MicroWorld Anti Virus & Spyware Toolkit Utility.
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => Copyright © 2003-2005, MicroWorld Technologies Inc.
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => **********************************************************
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => Version 7.2.2 (C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwavscan.com)
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => Log File: C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MWAV.LOG
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => MWAV Registered: FALSE.
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => MWAV Mode: Only Scan files.
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => Latest Date of files inside MWAV: 27 Sep 2005 10:51:30.
Sat Oct 01 13:36:32 2005 => Regvalue RestrictAnonymous Reset. This could be part of a worm!!!
Sat Oct 01 13:36:37 2005 => AV Library Loaded...
Sat Oct 01 13:36:37 2005 => MWAV doing self scanning...
Sat Oct 01 13:36:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:36:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Getvlist.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:36:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:36:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssdi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:36:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:36:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavvlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:36:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\msvlclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:36:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ipc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:36:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\main.avi
Sat Oct 01 13:36:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus.avi
Sat Oct 01 13:36:38 2005 => MWAV files are clean.
Sat Oct 01 13:36:44 2005 => Virus Database Date: 2005/09/27
Sat Oct 01 13:36:44 2005 => Virus Database Count: 151405

Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => **********************************************************
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => MicroWorld Anti Virus & Spyware Toolkit Utility.
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => Copyright © 2003-2005, MicroWorld Technologies Inc.
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => 
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => Support: [email protected]
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => Web: http://www.mwti.net
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => **********************************************************
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => Version 7.2.2 (C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwavscan.com)
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => Log File: C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MWAV.LOG
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => User Account: Kelly
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => Windows Root Folder: C:\WINDOWS
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => Windows Sys32 Folder: C:\WINDOWS\system32
Sat Oct 01 13:37:49 2005 => OS: Windows NT
Sat Oct 01 13:37:51 2005 => Latest Date of files inside MWAV: 27 Sep 2005 10:51:30.

Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => Options Selected by User:
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => Memory Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => Registry Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => StartUp Folder Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => System Folder Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => System Area Check: Disabled
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => Services Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => Drive Check Option Disabled
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => Folder Check: Disabled

Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => ***** Scanning Memory Files *****
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:37:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CSRSS.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:37:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CSRSRV.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\basesrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\KERNEL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sxs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WINLOGON.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:37:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\AUTHZ.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NDdeApi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\PROFMAP.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:37:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\REGAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSTA.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:37:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSGINA.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMCTL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ODBC32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2180_x-ww_a84f1ff9\comctl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcint.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHSVCS.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc_os.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Apphelp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSCARD.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTSAPI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\serwvdrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\umdmxfrm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WlNotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SAMLIB.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msv1_0.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imaadp32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msadp32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msg711.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msgsm32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tssoft32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsd32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msg723.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:38:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msaud32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:38:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sl_anet.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:38:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iac25_32.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:38:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\l3codeca.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:38:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPRAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACTIVEDS.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsldpc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATL.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtutils.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTMARTA.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:38:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCESRV.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NCObjAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP60.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ShimEng.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\AppPatch\AcGenral.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eventlog.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LSASRV.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTDSAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SAMSRV.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msprivs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kerberos.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netlogon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32time.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\schannel.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdigest.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scecli.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pstorsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mclsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SPORDER.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mclsphlr\gdlsphlr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\McRtl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\psbase.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssenh.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:21 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\rpcss.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:22 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\termsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:22 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\ICAAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:22 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\mstlsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:23 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\dhcpcsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:23 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\wzcsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:23 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\WMI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:23 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\ESENT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\rastls.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPTUI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\RASAPI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasman.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\TAPI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\raschap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIDLE.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\audiosrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\wkssvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\certcli.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\ersvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:25 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\es.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:26 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\binaries\pchsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:26 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\srvsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:26 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\seclogon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:26 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\sens.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:26 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\srsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:26 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\POWRPROF.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:26 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\trkwks.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:26 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmisvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSSAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:27 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\browser.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comsvcs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MTXCLU.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSOCK32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\colbact.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\CLUSAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\RESUTILS.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem\wbemcore.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem\esscli.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem\wbemcomn.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem\FastProx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiutils.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\repdrvfs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvsd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\ncprov.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemcons.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\actxprxy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:30 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\netman.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:30 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\netshell.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:31 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\credui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:31 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\WZCSAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINHTTP.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSDPAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemprox.dll


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:38:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netcfgx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\RASDLG.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:33 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:33 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\lmhsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:33 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\webclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:33 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\ssdpsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:38:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lexp2p32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lex2kusb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SPOOLSS.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\localspl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cnbjmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXLMPM.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LexBce.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pjlmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\PRTPROCS\W32X86\LXBKPP5C.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\PRTPROCS\W32X86\WfxPrint2000.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32spl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETRAP.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetpp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKpwr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\HOOKPROC.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MFC42.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBKUI5C.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscms.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBKSTRN.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBKDR5C.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBKICUR.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\lxbkfc5c.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:38:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\EWIDOC~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:38:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\lang.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP71.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCR71.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:40 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:40 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LZ32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:41 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\RES00\McShield.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:41 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\FTL.Dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:41 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\naiann.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:41 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mytilus.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\MCSCAN32.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:41 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagntps.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:42 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\naiannps.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:42 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsps.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:42 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SensApi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPFAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\nnsvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\WP.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\ddao36.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\DUNZIP32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DAO\DAO360.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSJET40.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswstr10.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\expsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjtes40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\VBAJET32.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSJTER40.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSJINT40.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:45 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\wiaservc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:45 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\CFGMGR32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WIAFBDRV.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\lxbkmcro.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ConvDIB.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\rtscan.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sti.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\nntray.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\ATOMIC~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\RICHED32.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\RICHED20.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:48 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\VsCfgW32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstask.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:49 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\submgr\6_0_0_~2\mcsubmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:49 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\shared\mcuicfg\6_0_0_~1\mcuicfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:49 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\McVSSkt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:38:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\BROWSEUI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHDOCVW.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\themeui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSIMG32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\WSOCKHK.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NNComm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\mskoeplg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\BatMeter.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdoclc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browselc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:56 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DUSER.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LINKINFO.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\SHELLH~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:38:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\drprov.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanman.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI0.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\davclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\printui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\zipfldr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mydocs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:58 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\shared\mghtml.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:38:58 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\vsoui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msls31.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:38:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MLANG.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:00 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\vscfgui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifhtm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msimtf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\licmgr10.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcinsctl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:03 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsctl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:03 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\vsoupd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbscript.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jscript.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:03 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\shared\mccomctl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shgina.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.2600.2180_x-ww_522f9f82\gdiplus.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImgUtil.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pngfilt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmled.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstray.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\CYBERL~1\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\CYBERL~1\SHARED~1\CLRCEN~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\lxbkbmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iTunes\ITUNES~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:39:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iTunes\ITUNES~3.RES\ENBEFF~1.LPR\ITUNES~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iTunes\ITUNES~3.RES\ITUNES~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\lxbkbmon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKT~1\qttask.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iPod\bin\IPODSE~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:39:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iPod\bin\IPODSE~1.RES\ENBEFF~1.LPR\IPODSE~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iPod\bin\IPODSE~1.RES\IPODSE~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\ashldres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:07 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:07 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\ashldres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:08 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\EmScnRes.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:08 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\McVsWorm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:08 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\WormRes.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:08 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:09 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\SCRes.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHFOLDER.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\Localized.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:29 2005 => File C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe infected by "IM-Worm.Win32.Guap.c" Virus! Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:39:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVBVM60.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\AIM_xmlp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\Xprt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\oscore.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\Xpcs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\Xptl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\idlemon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\oscres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\DUNZIP32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\ATE32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\AIMToday.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\xprt5.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\devenum.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdmo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\sb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\xmlparse.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\xmltok.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\COOLSO~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aimres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\COOLBU~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\AIMCOR~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\CoolBos.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\AIMSEC~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\oscarui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\WNDUTILS.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\AIMAX.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\proto.ocm
Sat Oct 01 13:39:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\CoolHttp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\startup.ocm
Sat Oct 01 13:39:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aimapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\buddyui.ocm
Sat Oct 01 13:39:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\icbmui.ocm
Sat Oct 01 13:39:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\rtvideo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\locateui.ocm
Sat Oct 01 13:39:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\browse.ocm
Sat Oct 01 13:39:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\chatui.ocm
Sat Oct 01 13:39:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\ticker.ocm
Sat Oct 01 13:39:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\alertui.ocm
Sat Oct 01 13:39:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\oscmain.ocm
Sat Oct 01 13:39:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\miscui.ocm
Sat Oct 01 13:39:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\osclogin.ocm
Sat Oct 01 13:39:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\stats.ocm
Sat Oct 01 13:39:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\popup.ocm
Sat Oct 01 13:39:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\oscsrch.ocm
Sat Oct 01 13:39:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\rvapps.ocm
Sat Oct 01 13:39:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\oscmail.ocm
Sat Oct 01 13:39:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\NTP.ocm
Sat Oct 01 13:39:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\ateima32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\msmsgs.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\XPOB2RES.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:40 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\SECURI~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:39:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\wizard.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\FRAMEW~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\CONFIG~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\engine.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\scan.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\modules\AUTOST~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\TScan1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\archive.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\modules\CONNEC~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\modules\PROCES~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\QUARAN~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\update.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\UPDATE~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\info.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dciman32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\RESOUR~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\iexplore.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:43 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\google\GOOGLE~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DBGHELP.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:45 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\mcapfbho.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:46 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\MSVCP60.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iepeers.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtrans.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddrawex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DDRAW.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtmsft.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\macromed\flash\Flash.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:39:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msratelc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dispex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\plugin.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:39:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msieftp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdui.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\SCRes.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcuilib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwavscan.com
Sat Oct 01 13:39:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\msvlclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssdi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ipc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\RICHED32.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\PSAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\VDMDBG.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:39:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.dll

Sat Oct 01 13:39:52 2005 => ***** Scanning Registry Files *****

Sat Oct 01 13:39:52 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad
Sat Oct 01 13:39:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll

Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad

Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Plugins\Extension
Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NPQTPL~2.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NPQTPL~1.DLL


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar
Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\google\GOOGLE~1.DLL

Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Browser Helper Objects
Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} = c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} = c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\POPUPK~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => {41D68ED8-4CFF-4115-88A6-6EBB8AF19000} = c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\mcapfbho.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} = c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\google\GOOGLE~1.DLL

Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\SharedTaskScheduler
Sat Oct 01 13:39:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll

Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmsys.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icmui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rshx32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\themeui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\deskadp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\deskmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssec.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SlayerXP.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shscrap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskcopy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntlanui2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\icmui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icmui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\printui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dskquoui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\syncui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hticons.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fontext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icmui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rshx32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\deskperf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETSHELL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETSHELL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\remotepg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\System\OLEDB~1\oledb32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstask.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstask.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstask.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaucpl.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sendmail.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sendmail.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\occache.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\appwiz.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\appwiz.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\appwiz.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netplwiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netplwiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netplwiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netplwiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\zipfldr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\zipfldr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\zipfldr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\extmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msieftp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsquery.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsquery.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsquery.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsquery.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsuiext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsuiext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mydocs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mydocs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mydocs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\msagent\agentpsh.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfsshlex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\photowiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcshext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cabview.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:39:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\wabfind.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpshell.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpshell.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpshell.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iTunes\ITUNES~1.DLL

Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows

Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dskquota.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iedkcs32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scecli.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iedkcs32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scecli.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypt32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptnet.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlnotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlnotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sclgntfy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WlNotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlnotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlnotify.dll

Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon

Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System

Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows

Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AEDEBUG
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwtsn32.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntsd.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr

Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\WOW
Sat Oct 01 13:40:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmgrate.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDLL32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmgrate.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvr32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\setup50.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\setup50.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvr32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\Run

Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\Run

Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsNT\CurrentVersion\Run

Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstray.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\CYBERL~1\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\lxbkbmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iTunes\ITUNES~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:40:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKT~1\qttask.exe


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:40:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\nnstart.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:04 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:04 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:04 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKDetct.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => File C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe infected by "IM-Worm.Win32.Guap.c" Virus! Action Taken: No Action Taken.


Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\msmsgs.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\Ahead\NEROBA~1\NBJ.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce\Setup

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\txtfile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\comfile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\exefile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\dllfile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\batfile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\piffile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\scrfile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\scrfile\shell\config\command

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\regfile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\htmlfile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\iexplore.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\htafile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshta.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\jsfile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\jsefile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\vbsfile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\vbefile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\wshfile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning HKCR\wsffile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => ***** Scanning StartUp Folders *****

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => ***** Scanning C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Start Menu\Programs\Startup Folder *****
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini

Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => ***** Scanning C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop Folder *****
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\4323_200583_745.hw
Sat Oct 01 13:40:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\CleanUp40.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\ewido-setup.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\hoster.zip
Sat Oct 01 13:40:14 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\KillBox\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:40:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\KillBox\KillBox.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\KillBox.zip
Sat Oct 01 13:40:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\mwav.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\Scan report_20050923.txt.txt

Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => ***** Scanning C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup Folder *****
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\ewido\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\ewido\ewido networks.lnk
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\ewido\security suite.lnk

Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => ***** Scanning C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start menu\Programs\Startup Folder *****
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini

Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => ***** Scanning C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Start menu\Programs\Startup Folder *****
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\DEFAUL~1\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\DEFAUL~1\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini

Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => ***** Scanning Service Files *****
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services
Sat Oct 01 13:40:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aec.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\afd.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\amdk7.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\BEFCM3XP.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipsrv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\ubVeo532.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\D1rectX.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:35 2005 => File C:\WINDOWS\D1rectX.exe infected by "Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.aad" Virus! Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:40:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmadmin.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmboot.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmio.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmload.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DMusic.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\EWIDOC~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:40:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fltMgr.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:39 2005 => ERROR!!! Invalid Entry \??\D:\INSTALL\GMSIPCI.SYS in SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\GMSIPCI...
Sat Oct 01 13:40:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\HTTP.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Ip6Fw.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iPod\bin\IPODSE~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:40:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:40:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:44 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:45 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:45 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\MpFirewall.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Mtlmnt5.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Mtlstrm.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\naiavf5x.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\nnsvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:56 2005 => ERROR!!! Invalid Entry \??\D:\NTACCESS.sys in SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NTACCESS...
Sat Oct 01 13:40:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NtMtlFax.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvax.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NVENET.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvapu.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv_agp.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:40:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\locator.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\SCardSvr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => ERROR!!! Invalid Entry \??\D:\NTGLM7X.sys in SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SetupNTGLM7X...
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\slntamr.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Slnthal.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SlWdmSup.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\smlogsvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\update.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\ups.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS
Sat Oct 01 13:41:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:41:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe

Sat Oct 01 13:41:04 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD

Sat Oct 01 13:41:04 2005 => ***** Scanning Registry and File system for Adware/Spyware *****
Sat Oct 01 13:41:04 2005 => Loading Spyware Signatures from new External Database (Size: 144406).
Sat Oct 01 13:41:05 2005 => Indexed Spyware Databases Successfully Created...

Sat Oct 01 13:42:09 2005 => Offending file found: C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\ktezo5m7\show_ads[2].js
Sat Oct 01 13:42:09 2005 => System found infected with whenu.savenow Spyware/Adware (show_ads[2].js)! Action taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:09 2005 => Offending file found: C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\content.ie5\ktezo5m7\show_ads[2].js
Sat Oct 01 13:42:09 2005 => System found infected with whenu.savenow Spyware/Adware (show_ads[2].js)! Action taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:13 2005 => ***** Scanning Registry for errors created because of Adware/Spyware *****
Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Ahead\NeroDigital\settings.xml". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-dan.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-cht.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-nld.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-fra.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-deu.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ita.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-jpn.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-kor.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-nor.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ptg.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-rus.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-esp.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-sve.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-fin.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ptb.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-chs.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-plk.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-csy.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-sky.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-slv.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-hun.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-tha.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-trk.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ell.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-esl.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Chs.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Cht.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Deu.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Esp.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Fra.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ita.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Kor.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Nld.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ptg.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Csy.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Dan.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ell.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Esl.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Fin.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Hun.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Nor.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Plk.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ptb.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Rus.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Sky.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Slv.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Sve.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Tha.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Trk.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_chs.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_cht.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_deu.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_esl.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_esp.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_fra.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_ita.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_jpn.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_kor.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_nld.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_ptg.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_sve.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:14 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Jpn.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:15 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\cmmgr32.exe" refers to invalid object "C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmmgr32.exe". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:15 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\HijackThis.exe" refers to invalid object "C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis[1].zip\hijackthis.exe". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:15 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\SMARTD~1.EXE" refers to invalid object "C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~1\SMARTD~1.EXE". Action Taken: No Action Taken.


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:42:16 2005 => Entry "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts" refers to invalid object ".hw". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:16 2005 => Entry "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts" refers to invalid object ".pdf". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:16 2005 => Entry "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts" refers to invalid object ".pf". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:16 2005 => Entry "HKCR\CLSID\{002C9B00-F6E0-4E14-B96C-96E1A547F58B}" refers to invalid object "c:\program files\mcafee.com\shared\mcuicfg\6,0,0,4\mcuicfg.dll". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:17 2005 => Entry "HKCR\CLSID\{1FB895B8-BC8D-4701-9341-30AE0EC17B64}" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Toolbar\CameraPlug.exe /WIA". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:17 2005 => Entry "HKCR\CLSID\{4928379D-88CC-45DD-BEDC-FB5B51A4C8C3}" refers to invalid object "c:\program files\mcafee.com\shared\mcuicfg\6,0,0,4\mcuicfg.dll". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:18 2005 => Entry "HKCR\CLSID\{9BE8D7B2-329C-442A-A4AC-ABA9D7572602}" refers to invalid object "c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\submgr\6,0,0,13\mcsubmgr.dll". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:18 2005 => Entry "HKCR\CLSID\{AD2F108D-D000-4284-B540-16140DB881FC}" refers to invalid object "c:\program files\mcafee.com\shared\mcuicfg\6,0,0,4\mcuicfg.dll". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:19 2005 => Entry "HKCR\CLSID\{F869AC20-E930-11CE-AE10-444553540000}" refers to invalid object "C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~1\SMARTD~1.EXE". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:19 2005 => Entry "HKCR\Connection Manager Profile\shell\open\command" refers to invalid object "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CMMGR32.EXE "%1"". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:20 2005 => Entry "HKCR\msbackupfile\shell\open\command" refers to invalid object "%SystemRoot%\system32\ntbackup.exe". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:20 2005 => Entry "HKCR\SmartDraw.2\shell\open\command" refers to invalid object ""C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~1\SMARTD~1.EXE" %1". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:20 2005 => Entry "HKCR\SmartDraw.Library\shell\open\command" refers to invalid object ""C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~1\SMARTD~1.EXE" %1". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:20 2005 => Entry "HKCR\SmartDraw.Template\shell\open\command" refers to invalid object ""C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~1\SMARTD~1.EXE" %1". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:21 2005 => ***** Scanning System32 Folders *****
Sat Oct 01 13:42:21 2005 => Scanning C:\WINDOWS Directory
Sat Oct 01 13:42:21 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\WINDOWS\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:42:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\0.log [**]
Sat Oct 01 13:42:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\50comupd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Blue Lace 16.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\clock.avi
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\cmsetacl.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Coffee Bean.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\comsetup.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\control.ini [**]
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\D1rectX.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\DeIsL1.isu
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\DtcInstall.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\explorer.scf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\FaxSetup.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\FeatherTexture.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\GEARInstall.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Gone Fishing.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Greenstone.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\hh.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\HOSTS
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\iis6.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\imsins.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB873333.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB873339.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB885250.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB885835.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB885836.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB886185.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB887472.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB887742.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB888113.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB888302.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB890046.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB890859.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB891781.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB893066.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB893086.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB893756.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB893803v2.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB894391.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB896358.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB896422.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB896423.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB896428.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB896727.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB898461.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB899587.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB899588.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB899591.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB901214.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\lexstat.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\msdfmap.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:42:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\msgsocm.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\NeroDigital.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:42:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\NNS.INI
Sat Oct 01 13:42:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:42:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\ntbtlog.txt
Sat Oct 01 13:42:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\ntdtcsetup.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\ocgen.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\ocmsn.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\ODBCINST.INI
Sat Oct 01 13:42:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\OEWABLog.txt
Sat Oct 01 13:42:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Prairie Wind.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\R.COM
Sat Oct 01 13:42:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\REGEDIT.COM
Sat Oct 01 13:42:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\regedit.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\REGLOCS.OLD
Sat Oct 01 13:42:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\regopt.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Rhododendron.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\River Sumida.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Santa Fe Stucco.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\SchedLgU.Txt
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\sessmgr.setup.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\setupact.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\setupapi.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\setuperr.log [**]
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\setuplog.txt
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\SFXOpener.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => File C:\WINDOWS\SFXOpener.exe infected by "IM-Worm.Win32.Guap.c" Virus! Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\slrundll.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Soap Bubbles.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Sti_Trace.log [**]
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:42:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\TASKMAN.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:42:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\tsoc.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\twain.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\twain_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\twunk_16.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\twunk_32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\UNBEFCM3.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:42:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\uninst.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\UNNeroVision.cfg
Sat Oct 01 13:42:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\UNNeroVision.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\UNNMP.cfg
Sat Oct 01 13:42:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\UNNMP.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\unvise32qt.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\updspapi.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\vb.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\vbaddin.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\vmmreg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\wiadebug.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\wiaservc.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\win.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest
Sat Oct 01 13:42:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\WindowsUpdate.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\winhelp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\winhlp32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\winnt.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\winnt256.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\wmsetup.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\WMSysPr9.prx
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\xpsp1hfm.log
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Zapotec.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\_default.pif
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning C:\WINDOWS\system32 Directory
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\$winnt$.inf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\12520437.cpx
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\12520850.cpx
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\6to4svc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\aaaamon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\access.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\acctres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\accwiz.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\acelpdec.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\acledit.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\aclui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\activeds.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\activeds.tlb
Sat Oct 01 13:42:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\actmovie.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\actxprxy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\admparse.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adptif.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsldp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsldpc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsmsext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\advapi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\advpack.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ahui.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\alg.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\alrsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALut.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\amcompat.tlb
Sat Oct 01 13:42:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\amstream.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ansi.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:42:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\apcups.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\append.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\apphelp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\appwiz.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\arp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\asctrls.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\asferror.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\asycfilt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\at.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atkctrs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atmadm.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atmfd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atmlib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atmpvcno.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atrace.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\attrib.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\audiosrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\auditusr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\authz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\autochk.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\autoconv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\autodisc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\AUTOEXEC.NT
Sat Oct 01 13:42:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\autofmt.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\autolfn.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avicap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avicap32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avifil32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avifile.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avmeter.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avtapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avwav.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\basesrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\batmeter.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\batt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bavand.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bazooka.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bidispl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bios1.rom
Sat Oct 01 13:42:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bios4.rom
Sat Oct 01 13:42:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bitsprx2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bitsprx3.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\blackbox.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\blastcln.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bootok.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bootvid.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bootvrfy.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bopomofo.uce
Sat Oct 01 13:42:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\boulder.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\broadvie.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browselc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browser.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browsewm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bthci.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bthprops.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bthserv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\btpanui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cabinet.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cabview.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cacls.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\caesar.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\calc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\calligra.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\camocx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\capesnpn.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cards.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\catsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\catsrvps.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\catsrvut.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ccfgnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdmodem.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdosys.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdplayer.exe.manifest
Sat Oct 01 13:42:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\certcli.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\certmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\certmgr.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:42:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cewmdm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cezanne.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cfgbkend.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cfgmgr32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\charmap.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\chaucer.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:42:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\chcp.com
Sat Oct 01 13:42:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\chkdsk.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\chkntfs.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ciadmin.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ciadv.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:42:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cic.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ciodm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ckcnv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:42:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clbcatex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:42:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clbcatq.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cleanmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cliconf.chm
Sat Oct 01 13:43:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cliconfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cliconfg.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cliconfg.rll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipbrd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipsrv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clusapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmcfg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmdial32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmdl32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmmgr32.hlp
Sat Oct 01 13:43:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmmon32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmos.ram
Sat Oct 01 13:43:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmpbk32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmprops.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmsetACL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmstp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmutil.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cnbjmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cnetcfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cnvfat.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\coinst.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\colbact.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comaddin.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comcat.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMCTL32.OCX
Sat Oct 01 13:43:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comm.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:43:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\command.com
Sat Oct 01 13:43:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\commdlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\compact.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\compatUI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\compmgmt.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:43:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\compobj.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\compstui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comrepl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comsnap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comsvcs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comuid.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CONFIG.NT
Sat Oct 01 13:43:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\confmsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\conime.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\console.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\control.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\convert.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cornerst.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\corpol.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cotillio.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\country.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\credui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\crtdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypt32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptdlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptnet.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\csseqchk.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctl3d32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTL3DV2.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctype.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cuckoo.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_037.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10000.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10006.nls


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10007.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10010.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10017.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10029.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10079.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10081.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10082.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1026.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1250.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1251.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1252.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1253.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1254.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1255.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1256.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1257.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1258.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_20127.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_20261.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_20866.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_20905.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_21866.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28591.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28592.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28593.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\C_28594.NLS
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\C_28595.NLS
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\C_28597.NLS
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28598.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28599.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28603.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28605.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_437.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_500.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_737.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_775.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_850.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_852.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_855.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_857.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_860.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_861.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_863.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_865.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_866.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_869.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_874.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_875.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_932.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_936.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_949.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_950.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8thk.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dim.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dim700.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dpmesh.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dramp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3drm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dxof.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\danim.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dataclen.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\datime.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\davclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\daxctle.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:43:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbgeng.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbghelp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbmsrpcn.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbnetlib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbnmpntw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Dcache.bin
Sat Oct 01 13:43:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dciman32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dcomcnfg.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddeml.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddeshare.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddraw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddrawex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\debug.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\defrag.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\denmark.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\desk.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\deskadp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\deskmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\deskperf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\devenum.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\devmgmt.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\devmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrg.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:43:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrgfat.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrgntfs.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrgres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrgsnap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrgui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfsshlex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dgnet.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dgrpsetu.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dgsetup.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dhcpcsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dhcpmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dhcpsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diactfrm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diantz.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\digest.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dimap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dinput.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dinput8.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diploma.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskcomp.com
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskcopy.com
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskcopy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskmgmt.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskpart.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskperf.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dispex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhst3g.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmadmin.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmband.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmcompos.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmconfig.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmdlgs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmdskmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmdskres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmime.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmintf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmloader.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmocx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmremote.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmscript.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmserver.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmstyle.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmsynth.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmusic.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmutil.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmview.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dnsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\doskey.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dosx.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpcdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dplay.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dplaysvr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dplayx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpmodemx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnaddr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnet.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnhpast.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnhupnp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnlobby.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnmodem.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnsvr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnwsock.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpserial.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvacm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvoice.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvsetup.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvvox.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpwsock.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpwsockx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drmclien.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drmstor.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drmv2clt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drprov.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwatson.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwtsn32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ds16gt.dLL
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ds32gt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsauth.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsdmo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsdmoprp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dskquota.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dskquoui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.vxd
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound3d.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsprop.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsprpres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsquery.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssec.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssec.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssenh.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsuiext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dswave.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\duser.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvdplay.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvdupgrd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dwwin.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dx7vb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dx8vb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiagn.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxmasf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtmsft.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtrans.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\edit.com
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\edit.hlp
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\edlin.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ega.cpi
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\els.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\emptyregdb.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\encapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\encdec.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\EqnClass.Dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ersvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\es.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\esent.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\esent97.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\esentprf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\esentprf.hxx
Sat Oct 01 13:43:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\esentprf.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:43:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\esentutl.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eudcedit.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eula.txt
Sat Oct 01 13:43:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eventcls.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eventlog.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eventvwr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eventvwr.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\exe2bin.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\expand.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\expsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\extmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\extrac32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\exts.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fastopen.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\faultrep.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\feclient.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fifthave.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\filemgmt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fillmore.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\find.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\findstr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\finger.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\firewall.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fitzgera.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fixmapi.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fldrclnr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fltlib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fltMc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fmifs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fontext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fontsub.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fontview.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\forcedos.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\format.com
Sat Oct 01 13:43:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\framebuf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\francisc.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\freecell.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fsmgmt.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:43:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fsquirt.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fsusd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fsutil.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ftp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ftsrch.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fwcfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\g711codc.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:43:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gaslight.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gb2312.uce
Sat Oct 01 13:43:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gcdef.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gdi.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gdi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\GEARAspi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\geo.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:43:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\getuname.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\glmf32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\glu32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gpkcsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gpkrsrc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\graftabl.com
Sat Oct 01 13:43:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\graphics.com
Sat Oct 01 13:43:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\graphics.pro
Sat Oct 01 13:43:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\grpconv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\h323.tsp
Sat Oct 01 13:43:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\h323log.txt [**]
Sat Oct 01 13:43:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\h323msp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hal.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hdwwiz.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:43:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\heather.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\help.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\herald.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\HHActiveX.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hhctrl.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:43:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hhsetup.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hid.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hidphone.tsp
Sat Oct 01 13:43:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\himem.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:43:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hlink.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetwiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\homepage.inf
Sat Oct 01 13:43:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\HookRes.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hostname.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:43:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hotplug.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hticons.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\html.iec
Sat Oct 01 13:43:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\httpapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\htui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hypertrm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:43:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iac25_32.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:44:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iasacct.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iasads.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iashlpr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iasnap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iaspolcy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iasrad.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iasrecst.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iassam.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iassdo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iassvcs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icaapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iccvid.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icfgnt5.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icm32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icmp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icmui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icwdial.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icwphbk.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ideograf.uce
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\idq.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieakeng.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieaksie.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieakui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iedkcs32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieencode.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iepeers.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iernonce.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iesetup.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieuinit.inf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iexpress.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifsutil.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\igmpagnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ils.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imaadp32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:44:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imagehlp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagX7.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagXpr7.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagXR7.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagXRA7.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:44:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imeshare.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imgutil.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imm32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Indeo4.qtx
Sat Oct 01 13:44:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcpl.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:44:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcplc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetmib1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetpp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetppui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\infosoft.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\initpki.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\input.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inseng.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\instcat.sql
Sat Oct 01 13:44:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\instlsp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\INSTMON.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:44:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\intl.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:44:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\intrebol.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\intreobl.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\intrepid.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\invitati.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iologmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipconf.tsp
Sat Oct 01 13:44:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipconfig.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipmontr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipnathlp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ippromon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iprop.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iprtprio.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iprtrmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipsec6.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipsecsnp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipsecsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipsink.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:44:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipsmsnap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipv6.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipv6mon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxmontr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxpromn.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxrip.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxroute.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxrtmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxsap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxwan.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir32_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir41_32.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:44:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir41_qc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir41_qcx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir50_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir50_qc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir50_qcx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\irclass.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\irprops.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:44:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\isign32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\isrdbg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\itircl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iuengine.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ivfsrc.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:44:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ixsso.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iyuv_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jester.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jet500.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jgaw400.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jgdw400.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jgmd400.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jgpl400.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jgsd400.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jgsh400.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jobexec.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\joy.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jscript.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jsproxy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kanji_1.uce
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kanji_2.uce
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kb16.com
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\KBDAL.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdaze.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdazel.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdbe.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdbene.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdblr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdbr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdbu.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdca.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdcan.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdcr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdcz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdcz1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdcz2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdda.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbddv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdes.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdest.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdfc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdfi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdfi1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdfo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdfr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdgae.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdgkl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdgr1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhe.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhe220.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhe319.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhela2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhela3.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhept.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhu.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhu1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdic.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdinbe1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdinben.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdinmal.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdir.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdit.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdit142.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdkaz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdkyr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdla.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdlt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdlt1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdlv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdlv1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdmac.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdmaori.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdmlt47.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdmlt48.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdne.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdnec.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdno.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdno1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdpl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdpl1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdpo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdro.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdru.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdru1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsl1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsmsfi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsmsno.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdtat.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdtuf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdtuq.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbduk.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdukx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdur.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdus.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdusl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdusr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdusx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbduzb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdycc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdycl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kd1394.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdcom.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kerberos.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\key01.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:44:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\keyboard.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:44:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\keyboard.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:44:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\keymgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kmddsp.tsp
Sat Oct 01 13:44:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\korean.uce
Sat Oct 01 13:44:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\krnl386.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:44:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kstvtune.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:44:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kswdmcap.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:44:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksxbar.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:44:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\l3codeca.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:44:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\l3codecx.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:44:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\label.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\langwrbk.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lanman.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:44:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\laprxy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEX2KUSB.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCE.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:44:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXLMPM.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXP2P32.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPING.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:44:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:44:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\libraria.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\licdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\licmgr10.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\licwmi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lights.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\linkinfo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lmhsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lmrt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lnkstub.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\loadfix.com
Sat Oct 01 13:44:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\loadperf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\locale.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:44:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\localsec.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\localspl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\localui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\locator.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lodctr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\logagent.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\loghours.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\logman.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\logoff.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\logon.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:44:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\logonui.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\logonui.exe.manifest
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\longisle.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lpk.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lpq.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lpr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lprhelp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lprmonui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsasrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lusrmgr.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBK.LOC
Sat Oct 01 13:44:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKCFG.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:44:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkcinf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkcoin.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkcoin.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:44:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkcomm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKCU.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKCUR.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKDRV.CNT
Sat Oct 01 13:44:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKDRV.HLP
Sat Oct 01 13:44:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKGF.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKIH.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:44:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKJSWR.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKLCNP.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKLCNT.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKLPA.CNT
Sat Oct 01 13:44:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKLPA.HLP
Sat Oct 01 13:44:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKLSNT.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:44:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKMA.CNT
Sat Oct 01 13:44:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKPMNT.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkpwr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkscin.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKUTIL.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:44:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkvs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lz32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lzexpand.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\l_except.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:44:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\l_intl.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:44:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\magnify.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mag_hook.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\main.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:44:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\makecab.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mapi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mapistub.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mariah.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\market.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcastmib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcd32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcdsrv32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcgdmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mchgrcoi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciavi.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciavi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcicda.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcinsctl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciole16.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciole32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciqtz32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciseq.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciseq.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciwave.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciwave.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:44:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mclsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcrtl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdhcp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdwmdmsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mem.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:44:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\metro.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:44:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mf3216.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfc40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfc40u.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:44:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfc42.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfc42u.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfcsubs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mgmtapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mib.bin
Sat Oct 01 13:45:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\miglibnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\migpwd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mimefilt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlang.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:45:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlang.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mll_hp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mll_mtf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mll_qic.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmcbase.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmcndmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmcshext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmdriver.inf
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmdrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmfutil.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmsys.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmsystem.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmtask.tsk
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmutilse.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmdd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mobsync.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mobsync.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\moddemi.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\moddeob.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mode.com
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\moderne.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\modex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\modobl.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\more.com
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\moricons.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mountvol.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mouse.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:45:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mp43dmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mp4sdmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpeg2data.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:45:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MpfApi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpg2splt.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:45:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpg4dmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpg4ds32.ax


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mplay32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpnotify.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprddm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprdim.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mrinfo.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MRT.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msaatext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msadds32.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msadp32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msafd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msapsspc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msasn1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msaud32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:45:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msaudite.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscat32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscdexnt.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscms.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msconf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscpx32r.dLL
Sat Oct 01 13:45:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscpxl32.dLL
Sat Oct 01 13:45:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTFIME.IME
Sat Oct 01 13:45:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTFP.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdadiag.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdart.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdatsrc.tlb
Sat Oct 01 13:45:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdmo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtclog.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtcprf.h
Sat Oct 01 13:45:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtcprf.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:45:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtcprx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtctm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtcuiu.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdxm.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:45:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdxmlc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msencode.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msexch40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msexcl40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msftedit.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msg.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msg711.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:45:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msg723.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:45:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msgina.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msgsm32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:45:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msgsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msh261.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:45:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msh263.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:45:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshearts.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshta.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.tlb
Sat Oct 01 13:45:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmled.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmler.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msident.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msidle.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msidntld.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msieftp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msihnd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msimg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msimsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSIMTF.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msisip.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjet40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjetoledb40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjint40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjter40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjtes40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mslbui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msls31.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msltus40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msnetobj.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msnsspc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msobjs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msoeacct.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msoert2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msorc32r.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msorcl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspaint.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspatcha.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspbde40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspmsnsv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspmsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msports.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msprivs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msr2c.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msr2cenu.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msratelc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrating.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrclr40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrd2x40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrd3x40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrecr40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrepl40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrle32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msscds32.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:45:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msscp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msscript.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:45:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssign32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssip32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msswch.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msswchx.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstask.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstext40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstime.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstinit.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstlsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstsc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstscax.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msutb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msv1_0.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvbvm50.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvbvm60.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcirt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcp50.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcp60.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcp71.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcr71.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt20.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvfw32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidc32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvideo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msw3prt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswdat10.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswebdvd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswmdm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswstr10.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxbde40.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml2r.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3a.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3r.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxmlr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msyuv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mtxclu.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mtxdm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mtxex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mtxlegih.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mtxoci.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mycomput.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mydocs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\narrator.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\narrhook.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nbtstat.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncobjapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncpa.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncpa.cpl.manifest
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncxpnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nddeapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nddeapir.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nddenb32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ndptsp.tsp
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\net.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\net.hlp
Sat Oct 01 13:45:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\net1.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netapi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netcfgx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netevent.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\neth.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netid.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netlogon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netman.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netplwiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netrap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netsetup.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:45:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netsetup.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netsh.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netshell.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netstat.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netui0.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netui1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netui2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\newdev.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\newzubol.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:45:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\newzuobl.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:45:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\newzurca.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:45:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nlhtml.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nlsfunc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nmevtmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nmmkcert.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NNComm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.chs
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.cht
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.deu
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.eng
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.enu
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.esn
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.fra
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.ita
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.nld
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.sve
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.tha
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\npptools.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nscompat.tlb
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nslookup.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdos.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdos404.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdos411.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdos412.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdos804.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntimage.gif
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntio.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntio404.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntio411.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntio412.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntio804.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:45:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntlanman.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntlanui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntlanui2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntlsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmarta.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmsdba.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmsevt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmsmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmsmgr.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmsoprq.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:45:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmssvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntprint.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntsd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntsdexts.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdmd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nusrmgr.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:45:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvack.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvasio.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvaudio.nvu
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvautl.nvu
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVCOAD.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvenet.nvu
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgart.nvu
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvide.nvu
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctl.nvu
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvopenal.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsmb.nvu
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvuaudio.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvuautl.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvugart.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvuide.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvumctl.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVUninst.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwc.cpl.manifest
Sat Oct 01 13:45:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwprovau.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oakley.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\objsel.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\occache.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ocmanage.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbc16gt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbc32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbc32gt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcad32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcbcp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcconf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcconf.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:45:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcconf.rsp
Sat Oct 01 13:45:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbccp32.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:45:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbccp32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbccr32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbccu32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcint.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcji32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcjt32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcp32r.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbctrac.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oddbse32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odexl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odfox32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odpdx32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odtext32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.bin
Sat Oct 01 13:46:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:46:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.sig
Sat Oct 01 13:46:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\offfilt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oldcentu.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole2disp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole2nls.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oleacc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oleaccrc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oleaut32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olecli.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olecli32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olecnv32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oledlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oleprn.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olepro32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olesvr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olesvr32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olethk32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\OpenAL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\osk.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\osuninst.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\osuninst.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2p.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2pgasvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2pgraph.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2pnetsh.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2psvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\packager.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\palatbol.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\palatia.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\palatita.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\panmap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\paqsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\parambol.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\paramita.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\paramoun.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pathping.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\patrick.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pautoenr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pcl.sep
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pdh.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pegasus.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pentnt.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\percival.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfc009.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfci.h
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfci.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfctrs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfd009.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfdisk.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perffilt.h
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perffilt.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfh009.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfi009.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfmon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfmon.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfnet.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfos.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfproc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfts.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfwci.h
Sat Oct 01 13:46:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfwci.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\photowiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pickwick.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\picn20.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pid.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pidgen.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pifmgr.dll


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ping.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ping6.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pjlmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\plugin.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\plustab.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pmspl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pngfilt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\polstore.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\poster.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\powercfg.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\powercfg.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\powrprof.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\prflbmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\print.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\printui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\proctexe.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\prodspec.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\profmap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\progman.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\proquota.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\proxycfg.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\psapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\psbase.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pschdcnt.h
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pschdprf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pschdprf.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pscript.sep
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\psnppagn.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pstorec.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pstorsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ptpusb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ptpusd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pubprn.vbs
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pythagor.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qappsrv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qasf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qcap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qdv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qdvd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qedit.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qedwipes.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgrprxy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qosname.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qprocess.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qtplugin.log
Sat Oct 01 13:46:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\quartz.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\query.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\QuickTime.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:46:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\QuickTime.qts
Sat Oct 01 13:46:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\QuickTimeCheck.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:46:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\QuickTimeMusicalInstruments.qtx
Sat Oct 01 13:46:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\QuickTimeVR.qtx
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qwinsta.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\racpldlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasapi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasauto.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasautou.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\raschap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasctrnm.h
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasctrs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasctrs.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:46:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasdial.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasdlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasman.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasmans.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasmontr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasmxs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasphone.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasppp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasrad.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rassapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasser.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rastapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rastls.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rcbdyctl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rcimlby.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rcp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdchost.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpcfgex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpclip.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpdd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpsnd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpwsx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdsaddin.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdshost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\recover.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\redir.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\reg.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regedt32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regini.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvr32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regwiz.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regwizc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\remotepg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\remotesp.tsp
Sat Oct 01 13:46:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rend.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\replace.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\reset.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\resutils.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rexec.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\riched20.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\riched32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rnr20.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\route.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\routemon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\routetab.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcns4.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcrt4.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcss.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaci.rat
Sat Oct 01 13:46:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsh.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rshx32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsm.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsmps.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsmsink.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsmui.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvp.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpcnts.h
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpperf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtcshare.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtipxmib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtutils.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\runas.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\runonce.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rwinsta.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\safrcdlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\safrdm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\safrslv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\samlib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\samsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sapi.cpl.manifest
Sat Oct 01 13:46:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\savedump.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sbe.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sbeio.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scarddlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scardssp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scardsvr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sccbase.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sccsccp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scecli.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sceptre.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scesrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\schannel.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\schedsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sclgntfy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scredir.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scribble.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scrnsave.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scrobj.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scrrun.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdbinst.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdhcinst.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdpblb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\seclogon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\secupd.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:46:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\secupd.sig
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\secur32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\security.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sendcmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sendmail.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sens.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sensapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\senscfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\serialui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\servdeps.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\serwvdrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sethc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\setup.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:46:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\setup.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\setupapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\setupdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\setver.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfcfiles.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc_os.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfmapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shadow.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\share.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdoclc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shellstyle.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sherwood.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shfolder.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shgina.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shiftjis.uce
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimeng.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shlwapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmgrate.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shrpubw.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shscrap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shsvcs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shutdown.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\signatur.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\signboar.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sigtab.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sigverif.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\simpdata.tlb
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sisbkup.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\skdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\skeys.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slayerxp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slbcsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slbiop.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slbrccsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slextspk.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SLGen.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sl_anet.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:46:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\smbinst.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\smlogcfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\smlogsvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\smss.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sndrec32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sndstorm.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sndvol32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\snmpapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\snmpsnap.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\socket.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\softpub.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sol.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sort.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sortkey.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:46:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sorttbls.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:46:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sound.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:46:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spider.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spnike.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spnpinst.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolss.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sporder.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sprestrt.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sprio600.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sprio800.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spupdsvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spxcoins.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqlsodbc.chm
Sat Oct 01 13:46:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqlsrv32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqlsrv32.rll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqlunirl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqlwid.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqlwoa.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\srclient.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\srrstr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\srsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\srvsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ss3dfo.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssbezier.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sscpl.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:46:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplAR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplCS.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplDA.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplDE.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplEL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplENG.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplES.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplFI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplFR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplHE.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplHU.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplIT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplJA.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplKO.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplNL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplNO.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplPL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplPT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplPTB.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplRU.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplSK.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplSL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplSV.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplTH.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplTR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplZHC.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplZHT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssdpapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssdpsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssflwbox.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssmarque.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssmypics.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssmyst.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssnvfx.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:46:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sspipes.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssstars.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstext3d.scr
Sat Oct 01 13:46:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraAR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraCS.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraDA.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraDE.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraEL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraENG.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraES.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraFI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraFR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraHE.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraHU.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraIT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraJA.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraKO.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraNL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraNO.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraPL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraPT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraPTB.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraRU.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraSK.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraSL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraSV.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraTH.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraTR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstray.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraZHC.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraZHT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmAR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmCS.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmDA.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmDE.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmEL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmENG.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstrmenu.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmES.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmFI.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmFR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmHE.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmHU.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmIT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmJA.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmKO.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmNL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmNO.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmPL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmPT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmPTB.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstrmres.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmRU.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmSK.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmSL.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmSV.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmTH.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmTR.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmZHC.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmZHT.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sswav02.wav
Sat Oct 01 13:46:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sswav04.wav
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sswav06.wav
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stagecoa.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\standout.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Status.MPF
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stclient.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stdole2.tlb
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stdole32.tlb
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\steamer.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\steward.ttf


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sti.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stimon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sti_ci.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stonehen.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\storage.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\storprop.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\storyboo.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\streamci.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\strmdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\strmfilt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stylus.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\subrange.uce
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\subst.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\subway.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svcpack.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\swprv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sxs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\syncapp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\synceng.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\syncui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysdm.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:46:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysedit.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysinv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\syskey.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysmon.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:46:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysocmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysprint.sep
Sat Oct 01 13:46:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysprtj.sep
Sat Oct 01 13:46:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\syssetup.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\system.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:46:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\systray.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\T.COM
Sat Oct 01 13:46:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\t2embed.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapi3.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapiperf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapiui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:46:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskman.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:46:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\TASKMGR.COM
Sat Oct 01 13:46:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcmsetup.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpmib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpmon.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpmonui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tdc.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\telephon.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\teletype.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\telnet.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\termmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\termsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tftp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\themeui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\timedate.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:47:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\timer.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:47:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\toolhelp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tourstart.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tracert.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tracert6.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\traffic.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\transist.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tree.com
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tribubol.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tribuita.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tribune.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tristan.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\trkwks.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsappcmp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsbyuv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tscfgwmi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tscon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tscupgrd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsd32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsddd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsdiscon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tskill.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tslabels.h
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tslabels.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsshutdn.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tssoft32.acm
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tubular.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\TwnLib20.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\TwnLib4.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\txflog.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\typelib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\udhisapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ufat.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ulib.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\umandlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\umdmxfrm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\unicode.nls
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\unicorn.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\unlodctr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\untfs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnpcont.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnphost.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnpui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ups.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ureg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\url.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\user.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\user32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\userenv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usp10.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrcntra.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrcoina.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrdpa.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrdtea.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrfaxa.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrlbva.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrlogon.cmd
Sat Oct 01 13:47:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrmlnka.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrprbda.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrrtosa.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrsdpia.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrshuta.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrsvpia.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrv42a.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrv80a.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrvoica.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrvpa.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\utildll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\utilman.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\v7vga.rom
Sat Oct 01 13:47:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vagabond.ttf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbajet32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbisurf.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:47:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbscript.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vcdex.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vdmdbg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vdmredir.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Veo532.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Veo532pp.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Veo532ut.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Veo532vw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ver.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\verifier.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\verifier.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\version.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vfpodbc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vfwwdm32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vga.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vga.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vga256.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vga64k.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vidcap.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\View Channels.scf
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vjoy.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vssadmin.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vssapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vssvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vss_ps.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32time.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32tm.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32topl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\w3ssl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\watchdog.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wavemsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.deu
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.enu
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.esn
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.fra
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.ita
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.nld
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.sve
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.deu
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.enu
Sat Oct 01 13:47:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.esn
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.fra
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.ita
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.nld
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.sve
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdigest.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdl.trm
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webfldrs.msi
Sat Oct 01 13:47:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webhits.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\weblaunch2.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:47:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wextract.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wfwnet.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:47:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiaacmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiadefui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiadss.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiafbdrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiascr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiaservc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiasf.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:47:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiavideo.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiavusd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wifeman.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\win.com
Sat Oct 01 13:47:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32k.sys
Sat Oct 01 13:47:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32spl.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\win87em.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winbrand.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winchat.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WindowsLogon.manifest
Sat Oct 01 13:47:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winfax.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winhelp.hlp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winhlp32.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winhttp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wininet.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winipsec.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winmine.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winmm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winmsd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winnls.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winntbbu.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winoldap.mod
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winrnr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winscard.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winshfhc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsock.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winspool.drv
Sat Oct 01 13:47:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winspool.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsta.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winstrm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wintrust.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winver.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wkssvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wldap32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlnotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmadmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmadmoe.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmasf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmdmlog.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmdmps.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmerrenu.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmerror.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmidx.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmimgmt.msc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmiprop.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmnetmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmp.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:47:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpasf.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpcd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpcore.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpdxm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmploc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpshell.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsdmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsdmoe.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsdmoe2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmspdmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmspdmoe.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmstream.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmv8ds32.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:47:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvcore.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvdmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvdmoe2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvds32.ax
Sat Oct 01 13:47:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wow32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wowdeb.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wowexec.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wowfax.dll


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wowfaxui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpa.dbl
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpabaln.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpnpinst.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\write.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ws2help.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ws2_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscript.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscui.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshatm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshbth.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshcon.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshext.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wship6.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshisn.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshnetbs.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshom.ocx
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WshRm.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshtcpip.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnmp32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsock32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wstdecod.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wtsapi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt1.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaucpl.cpl
Sat Oct 01 13:47:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaucpl.cpl.manifest
Sat Oct 01 13:47:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaueng.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaueng1.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauserv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wucltui.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wupdmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups2.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuweb.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wzcdlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wzcsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wzcsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xactsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xcopy.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xenroll.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xmlprov.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xmlprovi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xolehlp.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpob2res.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp1res.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp3res.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\zipfldr.dll

Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp Directory
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\000B45EB.key
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\000B45EE.key
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\about.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\avp.klb
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\avp.set
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\avp.vnd
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\bitmap1.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ca.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\cdver.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Cid.sdb
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\compile.bat [**]
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\config.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\daily-ex.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\daily-x.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\daily.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Dir.sdb
Sat Oct 01 13:47:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Download.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Download.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\eicar.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\English.Age
Sat Oct 01 13:47:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\English.con
Sat Oct 01 13:47:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\English.dow
Sat Oct 01 13:47:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\English.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\English.lic
Sat Oct 01 13:47:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\English.tcp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\esupdate.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ext001.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ext002.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ext003.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ext004.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ext005.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ext999.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\fa.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\File1.sdb
Sat Oct 01 13:47:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\File2.sdb
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Finnish.Age
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Finnish.con
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Finnish.dow
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\finnish.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Finnish.lic
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Finnish.tcp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\French.Age
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\French.con
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\French.dow
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\french.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\French.lic
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\French.tcp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\gen001.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\gen002.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\gen003.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\gen004.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\gen999.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\German.Age
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\German.con
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\German.dow
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\german.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\German.lic
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\German.tcp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Getvlist.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ipc.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Italian.Age
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Italian.con
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Italian.dow
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\italian.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Italian.lic
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Italian.tcp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavsign.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssdi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\KAVUpd.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\KAVUpd.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavvlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kernel.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\keyid.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krn001.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krndos.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krnengn.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krnexe.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krnexe32.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krnjava.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krnmacro.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krnunp.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\language.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\LatinSpanish.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\license.lck [**]
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\license.txt
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mail.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\main.avi
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\malw001.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\malw002.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\malw003.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\malw004.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MCQTFILE00000\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MCQTFILE00001\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MicroWorld Toolkit Utility.txt
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\msvlclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:45:07 2005 => 
Sat Oct 01 13:46:07 2005 => 
Sat Oct 01 13:46:53 2005 => 
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwav.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MWAV.LOG
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MWAVL.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:47:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MWAVReg.EXE
Sat Oct 01 13:47:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwavscan.com
Sat Oct 01 13:47:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwti.sgn
Sat Oct 01 13:47:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwXface.log
Sat Oct 01 13:47:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MYDB.DLL
Sat Oct 01 13:47:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ocr.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:47:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Polish.Age
Sat Oct 01 13:47:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Polish.con
Sat Oct 01 13:47:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Polish.dow
Sat Oct 01 13:47:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\polish.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Polish.lic
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Polish.tcp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Portuguese.Age
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Portuguese.con
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Portuguese.dow
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\portuguese.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Portuguese.lic
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Portuguese.tcp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\product.bmp
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\psapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\riched32.dll
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Romanian.Age
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Romanian.con
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Romanian.dow
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\romanian.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:47:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Romanian.lic
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Romanian.tcp
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\rtdrvmon.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\smart.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Spanish.Age
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Spanish.con
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Spanish.dow
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\spanish.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Spanish.lic
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Spanish.tcp
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\spydb.avs
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\spydb.old
Sat Oct 01 13:48:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Spyware.sdb
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\sysr.txt
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj001.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj002.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj003.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj004.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj005.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj006.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj007.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj008.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj009.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj010.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj011.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj012.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj013.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj014.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj015.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj016.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj017.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj018.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj019.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj020.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj021.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj022.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj023.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj024.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj025.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj026.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj027.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj028.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj029.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj030.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj031.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj032.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj033.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj034.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp000.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp001.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp002.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp003.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp004.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp005.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp006.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp007.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp008.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp009.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp010.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp011.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp012.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp013.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp014.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp015.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp016.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp017.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp018.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp019.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp020.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp021.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp022.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp023.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp024.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp025.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp026.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\viewtcp.exe
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ViewTcp.lan
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\viewtcp.old
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus.avi
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus001.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus002.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus003.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus004.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus005.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus006.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus007.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus008.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus009.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus010.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus011.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus012.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus013.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus014.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus015.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus016.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus017.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus018.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus019.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus020.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\WIN.PRO
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm001.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm002.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm003.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm004.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm005.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm006.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm999.avc
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\x-files.avc

Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5 Directory
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\4E0A2RV8\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\4E0A2RV8\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\8RATCVEF\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\8RATCVEF\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\FDTI7N9M\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\FDTI7N9M\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\index.dat
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\XR40VIY2\*.*
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\XR40VIY2\desktop.ini

Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => ***** Checking for specific ITW Viruses *****
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for Welchia Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for LovGate Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for CodeRed Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for OpaServ Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for Sobig.e Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for Winupie Virus...


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for Swen Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for JS.Fortnight Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for Novarg Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for Pagabot Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for Parite.b Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for Parite.a Virus...
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Checking for Adware.SeekSeek Virus...

Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => ***** Scanning complete. *****

Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Total Objects Scanned: 20852
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Total Virus(es) Found: 6
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Total Disinfected Files: 0
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Total Files Renamed: 0
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Total Deleted Objects: 0
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Total Errors: 83
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Time Elapsed: 00:10:20
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Virus Database Date: 2005/09/27
Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Virus Database Count: 151405

Sat Oct 01 13:48:11 2005 => Scan Completed.

Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => **********************************************************
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => MicroWorld Anti Virus & Spyware Toolkit Utility.
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => Copyright © 2003-2005, MicroWorld Technologies Inc.
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => **********************************************************
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => Version 7.2.2 (C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwavscan.com)
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => Log File: C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MWAV.LOG
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => Last Scan Date and Time: 01.10.2005 13:37:52
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => MWAV Registered: FALSE.
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => MWAV Mode: Only Scan files.
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => Latest Date of files inside MWAV: 27 Sep 2005 10:51:30.
Sat Oct 01 14:09:24 2005 => Regvalue RestrictAnonymous Reset. This could be part of a worm!!!
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => AV Library Loaded...
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => MWAV doing self scanning...
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Getvlist.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssdi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavvlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\msvlclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ipc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\main.avi
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus.avi
Sat Oct 01 14:09:27 2005 => MWAV files are clean.
Sat Oct 01 14:09:32 2005 => Virus Database Date: 2005/09/27
Sat Oct 01 14:09:32 2005 => Virus Database Count: 151405

Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => **********************************************************
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => MicroWorld Anti Virus & Spyware Toolkit Utility.
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Copyright © 2003-2005, MicroWorld Technologies Inc.
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => 
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Support: [email protected]
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Web: http://www.mwti.net
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => **********************************************************
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Version 7.2.2 (C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwavscan.com)
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Log File: C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MWAV.LOG
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => User Account: Kelly
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Windows Root Folder: C:\WINDOWS
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Windows Sys32 Folder: C:\WINDOWS\system32
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => OS: Windows NT
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Latest Date of files inside MWAV: 27 Sep 2005 10:51:30.

Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Options Selected by User:
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Memory Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Registry Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => StartUp Folder Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => System Folder Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => System Area Check: Disabled
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Services Check: Enabled
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Drive Check Option Disabled
Sat Oct 01 14:09:38 2005 => Folder Check: Disabled

Sat Oct 01 14:09:39 2005 => ***** Scanning Memory Files *****
Sat Oct 01 14:09:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:09:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CSRSS.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:09:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CSRSRV.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\basesrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\KERNEL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sxs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WINLOGON.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:09:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\AUTHZ.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NDdeApi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\PROFMAP.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\REGAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSTA.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSGINA.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMCTL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ODBC32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2180_x-ww_a84f1ff9\comctl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcint.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHSVCS.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc_os.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Apphelp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSCARD.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTSAPI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\serwvdrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\umdmxfrm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WlNotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPR.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SAMLIB.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msv1_0.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPRAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACTIVEDS.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsldpc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATL.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtutils.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTMARTA.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SCESRV.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NCObjAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP60.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ShimEng.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\AppPatch\AcGenral.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eventlog.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LSASRV.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTDSAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SAMSRV.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msprivs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kerberos.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netlogon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32time.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\schannel.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdigest.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scecli.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mclsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SPORDER.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mclsphlr\gdlsphlr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\McRtl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pstorsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\psbase.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssenh.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\rpcss.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\termsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:51 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\ICAAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:52 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\mstlsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:52 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\dhcpcsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:52 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\wzcsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:52 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\WMI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:52 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\ESENT.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\rastls.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPTUI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\RASAPI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasman.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\TAPI32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\raschap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:52 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIDLE.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\audiosrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\wkssvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\certcli.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\ersvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\es.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\binaries\pchsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\srvsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\seclogon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\sens.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\srsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\POWRPROF.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\trkwks.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmisvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\VSSAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:53 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\browser.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comsvcs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MTXCLU.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSOCK32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\colbact.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\CLUSAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\RESUTILS.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:54 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\netman.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:54 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\netshell.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:54 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\credui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:54 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\WZCSAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINHTTP.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSDPAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemcomn.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem\wbemcore.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem\esscli.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem\FastProx.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiutils.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\repdrvfs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvsd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\RASDLG.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\ncprov.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemcons.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:55 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:55 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\lmhsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:55 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\webclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:55 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\ssdpsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:55 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\submgr\6_0_0_~2\mcsubmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lexp2p32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lex2kusb.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SPOOLSS.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\localspl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cnbjmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXLMPM.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LexBce.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pjlmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\PRTPROCS\W32X86\LXBKPP5C.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\PRTPROCS\W32X86\WfxPrint2000.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32spl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETRAP.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetpp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKpwr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:09:56 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:09:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\VsCfgW32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstask.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:57 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagntps.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:57 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\shared\mcuicfg\6_0_0_~1\mcuicfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:57 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\McVSSkt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\HOOKPROC.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MFC42.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:09:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\BROWSEUI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHDOCVW.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\themeui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSIMG32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\actxprxy.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\mskoeplg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\BatMeter.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browselc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DUSER.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\WSOCKHK.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NNComm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LINKINFO.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\SHELLH~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:09:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCR71.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\drprov.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanman.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI0.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\davclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:59 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\shared\mghtml.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:09:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdoclc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:59 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\vsoui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msls31.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MLANG.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifhtm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:59 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\vscfgui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:09:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msimtf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\licmgr10.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcinsctl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:00 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsctl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcscan32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:00 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\vsoupd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LZ32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbscript.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jscript.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:00 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\shared\mccomctl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shgina.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.2600.2180_x-ww_522f9f82\gdiplus.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sti.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CFGMGR32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImgUtil.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pngfilt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmled.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstray.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\CYBERL~1\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\CYBERL~1\SHARED~1\CLRCEN~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\lxbkbmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iTunes\ITUNES~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:10:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iTunes\ITUNES~3.RES\ENBEFF~1.LPR\ITUNES~1.DLL


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 14:10:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iTunes\ITUNES~3.RES\ITUNES~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKT~1\qttask.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\ashldres.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:02 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsps.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:02 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUiLib.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\riched32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\RICHED20.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:02 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\naiannps.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\SCRes.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\lxbkbmon.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SensApi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHFOLDER.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\Localized.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPFAPI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:04 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:04 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\ashldres.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:04 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\EmScnRes.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:04 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\McVsWorm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:04 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\WormRes.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:07 2005 => File C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe infected by "IM-Worm.Win32.Guap.c" Virus! Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:10:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVBVM60.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\AIM_xmlp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\Xprt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\oscore.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\Xpcs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\Xptl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\idlemon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\oscres.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\DUNZIP32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\ATE32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\AIMToday.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\xprt5.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\devenum.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdmo.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\sb.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\xmlparse.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\xmltok.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\COOLSO~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aimres.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\COOLBU~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\AIMCOR~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\CoolBos.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\AIMSEC~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\oscarui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\WNDUTILS.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\AIMAX.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\proto.ocm
Sat Oct 01 14:10:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\CoolHttp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\startup.ocm
Sat Oct 01 14:10:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aimapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\buddyui.ocm
Sat Oct 01 14:10:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\icbmui.ocm
Sat Oct 01 14:10:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\rtvideo.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\locateui.ocm
Sat Oct 01 14:10:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\browse.ocm
Sat Oct 01 14:10:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\chatui.ocm
Sat Oct 01 14:10:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\ticker.ocm
Sat Oct 01 14:10:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\alertui.ocm
Sat Oct 01 14:10:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\oscmain.ocm
Sat Oct 01 14:10:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\miscui.ocm
Sat Oct 01 14:10:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\osclogin.ocm
Sat Oct 01 14:10:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\stats.ocm
Sat Oct 01 14:10:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\popup.ocm
Sat Oct 01 14:10:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\oscsrch.ocm
Sat Oct 01 14:10:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\rvapps.ocm
Sat Oct 01 14:10:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\oscmail.ocm
Sat Oct 01 14:10:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\NTP.ocm
Sat Oct 01 14:10:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\ateima32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\msmsgs.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\XPOB2RES.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:12 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\EWIDOC~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:10:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\lang.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP71.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:12 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemprox.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:12 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:12 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\RES00\McShield.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:12 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\FTL.Dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:12 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\naiann.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:13 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mytilus.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:13 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\nnsvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\WP.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\ddao36.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\DUNZIP32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DAO\DAO360.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSJET40.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswstr10.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\expsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjtes40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\VBAJET32.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSJTER40.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSJINT40.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:15 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\wiaservc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:15 2005 => Scanning File c:\windows\system32\mscms.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WIAFBDRV.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\lxbkmcro.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\ConvDIB.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\rtscan.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iPod\bin\IPODSE~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:10:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iPod\bin\IPODSE~1.RES\ENBEFF~1.LPR\IPODSE~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iPod\bin\IPODSE~1.RES\IPODSE~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\nntray.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\ATOMIC~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\iexplore.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:16 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\google\GOOGLE~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DBGHELP.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:16 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:16 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\mcapfbho.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:16 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\MSVCP60.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iepeers.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtrans.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddrawex.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DDRAW.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtmsft.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwavscan.com
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\msvlclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssdi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ipc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\RICHED32.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\PSAPI.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\VDMDBG.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.dll

Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => ***** Scanning Registry Files *****

Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll

Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad

Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Plugins\Extension
Sat Oct 01 14:10:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NPQTPL~2.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NPQTPL~1.DLL

Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning File c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\google\GOOGLE~1.DLL

Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Browser Helper Objects
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} = c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} = c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\POPUPK~1.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => {41D68ED8-4CFF-4115-88A6-6EBB8AF19000} = c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\mcapfbho.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} = c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\google\GOOGLE~1.DLL

Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\SharedTaskScheduler
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll

Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmsys.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icmui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rshx32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\themeui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\deskadp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\deskmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssec.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SlayerXP.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shscrap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskcopy.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntlanui2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\icmui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icmui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\printui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dskquoui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\syncui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hticons.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fontext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icmui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rshx32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\deskperf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETSHELL.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETSHELL.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\remotepg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\System\OLEDB~1\oledb32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstask.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstask.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstask.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaucpl.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sendmail.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sendmail.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\occache.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\appwiz.cpl


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\appwiz.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\appwiz.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netplwiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netplwiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netplwiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netplwiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\zipfldr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\zipfldr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\zipfldr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\extmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msieftp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsquery.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsquery.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsquery.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsquery.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsuiext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsuiext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mydocs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mydocs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mydocs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\msagent\agentpsh.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfsshlex.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\photowiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcshext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cabview.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\wabfind.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpshell.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpshell.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpshell.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iTunes\ITUNES~1.DLL

Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows

Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dskquota.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iedkcs32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scecli.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iedkcs32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scecli.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypt32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptnet.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlnotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlnotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sclgntfy.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WlNotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlnotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlnotify.dll

Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon

Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System

Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows

Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AEDEBUG
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwtsn32.exe

Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntsd.exe

Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr

Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\WOW
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe

Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
Sat Oct 01 14:10:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmgrate.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDLL32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmgrate.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvr32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\setup50.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\setup50.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvr32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe

Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\Run

Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\Run

Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsNT\CurrentVersion\Run

Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstray.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\CYBERL~1\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\lxbkbmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iTunes\ITUNES~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKT~1\qttask.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\nnstart.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:24 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:24 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKDetct.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:24 2005 => File C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe infected by "IM-Worm.Win32.Guap.c" Virus! Action Taken: No Action Taken.


Sat Oct 01 14:10:24 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

Sat Oct 01 14:10:24 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

Sat Oct 01 14:10:24 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

Sat Oct 01 14:10:24 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

Sat Oct 01 14:10:24 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Sat Oct 01 14:10:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\msmsgs.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\Ahead\NEROBA~1\NBJ.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce\Setup

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCR\txtfile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCR\comfile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCR\exefile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCR\dllfile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCR\batfile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCR\piffile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCR\scrfile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCR\scrfile\shell\config\command

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCR\regfile\shell\open\command

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCR\htmlfile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\iexplore.exe

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCR\htafile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshta.exe

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCR\jsfile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCR\jsefile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCR\vbsfile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCR\vbefile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCR\wshfile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning HKCR\wsffile\shell\open\command
Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\WScript.exe

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => ***** Scanning StartUp Folders *****

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => ***** Scanning C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Start Menu\Programs\Startup Folder *****
Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\*.*
Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini

Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => ***** Scanning C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop Folder *****
Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\*.*
Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\4323_200583_745.hw
Sat Oct 01 14:10:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\CleanUp40.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\ewido-setup.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\hoster.zip
Sat Oct 01 14:10:29 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\KillBox\*.*
Sat Oct 01 14:10:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\KillBox\KillBox.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\KillBox.zip
Sat Oct 01 14:10:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\mwav.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Desktop\Scan report_20050923.txt.txt

Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => ***** Scanning C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup Folder *****
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\*.*
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\ewido\*.*
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\ewido\ewido networks.lnk
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\ewido\security suite.lnk

Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => ***** Scanning C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Start menu\Programs\Startup Folder *****
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\*.*
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini

Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => ***** Scanning C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Start menu\Programs\Startup Folder *****
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\DEFAUL~1\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\*.*
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\DEFAUL~1\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini

Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => ***** Scanning Service Files *****
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aec.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\afd.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\amdk7.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\BEFCM3XP.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipsrv.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\ubVeo532.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\D1rectX.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => File C:\WINDOWS\D1rectX.exe infected by "Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.aad" Virus! Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmadmin.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmboot.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmio.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmload.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DMusic.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\ewido\SECURI~1\EWIDOC~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fltMgr.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => ERROR!!! Invalid Entry \??\D:\INSTALL\GMSIPCI.SYS in SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\GMSIPCI...
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\HTTP.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Ip6Fw.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\iPod\bin\IPODSE~1.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\MpFirewall.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Mtlmnt5.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Mtlstrm.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\naiavf5x.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\PROGRA~1\NETNAN~1\nnsvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:54 2005 => ERROR!!! Invalid Entry \??\D:\NTACCESS.sys in SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NTACCESS...
Sat Oct 01 14:10:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NtMtlFax.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvax.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NVENET.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nvapu.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv_agp.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\locator.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvp.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\SCardSvr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => ERROR!!! Invalid Entry \??\D:\NTGLM7X.sys in SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SetupNTGLM7X...
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\slntamr.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Slnthal.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SlWdmSup.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\smlogsvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\update.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\ups.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
Sat Oct 01 14:10:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:10:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS
Sat Oct 01 14:10:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:10:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe

Sat Oct 01 14:10:58 2005 => Scanning HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD

Sat Oct 01 14:10:58 2005 => ***** Scanning Registry and File system for Adware/Spyware *****
Sat Oct 01 14:10:58 2005 => Loading Spyware Signatures from new External Database (Size: 144406).
Sat Oct 01 14:10:58 2005 => Indexed Spyware Databases Successfully Created...

Sat Oct 01 14:11:43 2005 => Offending file found: C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\isbud5fp\show_ads[2].js
Sat Oct 01 14:11:43 2005 => System found infected with whenu.savenow Spyware/Adware (show_ads[2].js)! Action taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:43 2005 => Offending file found: C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\content.ie5\isbud5fp\show_ads[2].js
Sat Oct 01 14:11:43 2005 => System found infected with whenu.savenow Spyware/Adware (show_ads[2].js)! Action taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => ***** Scanning Registry for errors created because of Adware/Spyware *****
Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Ahead\NeroDigital\settings.xml". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-dan.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-cht.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-nld.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-fra.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-deu.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ita.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-jpn.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-kor.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-nor.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ptg.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-rus.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-esp.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-sve.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-fin.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ptb.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-chs.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-plk.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-csy.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-sky.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-slv.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-hun.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-tha.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-trk.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-ell.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\CoverDesigner\covered-esl.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Chs.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Cht.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Deu.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Esp.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Fra.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ita.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Kor.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Nld.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ptg.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Csy.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Dan.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ell.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Esl.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Fin.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Hun.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Nor.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Plk.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Ptb.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Rus.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Sky.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Slv.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Sve.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Tha.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Trk.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_chs.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_cht.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_deu.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_esl.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_esp.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_fra.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_ita.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_jpn.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_kor.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_nld.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_ptg.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero StartSmart\NeroStartSmart_sve.chm". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\BackItUp-Jpn.nls". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\cmmgr32.exe" refers to invalid object "C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmmgr32.exe". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\HijackThis.exe" refers to invalid object "C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis[1].zip\hijackthis.exe". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\SMARTD~1.EXE" refers to invalid object "C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~1\SMARTD~1.EXE". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts" refers to invalid object ".hw". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts" refers to invalid object ".pdf". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts" refers to invalid object ".pf". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:48 2005 => Entry "HKCR\CLSID\{002C9B00-F6E0-4E14-B96C-96E1A547F58B}" refers to invalid object "c:\program files\mcafee.com\shared\mcuicfg\6,0,0,4\mcuicfg.dll". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:49 2005 => Entry "HKCR\CLSID\{1FB895B8-BC8D-4701-9341-30AE0EC17B64}" refers to invalid object "C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Toolbar\CameraPlug.exe /WIA". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:49 2005 => Entry "HKCR\CLSID\{4928379D-88CC-45DD-BEDC-FB5B51A4C8C3}" refers to invalid object "c:\program files\mcafee.com\shared\mcuicfg\6,0,0,4\mcuicfg.dll". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:50 2005 => Entry "HKCR\CLSID\{9BE8D7B2-329C-442A-A4AC-ABA9D7572602}" refers to invalid object "c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\submgr\6,0,0,13\mcsubmgr.dll". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:50 2005 => Entry "HKCR\CLSID\{AD2F108D-D000-4284-B540-16140DB881FC}" refers to invalid object "c:\program files\mcafee.com\shared\mcuicfg\6,0,0,4\mcuicfg.dll". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:51 2005 => Entry "HKCR\CLSID\{F869AC20-E930-11CE-AE10-444553540000}" refers to invalid object "C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~1\SMARTD~1.EXE". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:51 2005 => Entry "HKCR\Connection Manager Profile\shell\open\command" refers to invalid object "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CMMGR32.EXE "%1"". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:52 2005 => Entry "HKCR\msbackupfile\shell\open\command" refers to invalid object "%SystemRoot%\system32\ntbackup.exe". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:53 2005 => Entry "HKCR\SmartDraw.2\shell\open\command" refers to invalid object ""C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~1\SMARTD~1.EXE" %1". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:53 2005 => Entry "HKCR\SmartDraw.Library\shell\open\command" refers to invalid object ""C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~1\SMARTD~1.EXE" %1". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:53 2005 => Entry "HKCR\SmartDraw.Template\shell\open\command" refers to invalid object ""C:\PROGRA~1\SMARTD~1\SMARTD~1.EXE" %1". Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:53 2005 => ***** Scanning System32 Folders *****
Sat Oct 01 14:11:53 2005 => Scanning C:\WINDOWS Directory
Sat Oct 01 14:11:53 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\WINDOWS\*.*
Sat Oct 01 14:11:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\0.log [**]
Sat Oct 01 14:11:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\50comupd.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:11:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Blue Lace 16.bmp
Sat Oct 01 14:11:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
Sat Oct 01 14:11:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\clock.avi
Sat Oct 01 14:11:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\cmsetacl.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Coffee Bean.bmp
Sat Oct 01 14:11:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\comsetup.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\control.ini [**]
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\D1rectX.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\DeIsL1.isu
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\DtcInstall.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\explorer.scf
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\FaxSetup.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\FeatherTexture.bmp
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\GEARInstall.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Gone Fishing.bmp
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Greenstone.bmp
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\hh.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\HOSTS
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\iis6.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\imsins.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB873333.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB873339.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB885250.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB885835.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB885836.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB886185.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB887472.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB887742.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB888113.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB888302.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB890046.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB890859.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB891781.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB893066.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB893086.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB893756.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB893803v2.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB894391.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB896358.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB896422.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB896423.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB896428.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB896727.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB898461.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB899587.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB899588.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB899591.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\KB901214.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\lexstat.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:11:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\msdfmap.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:11:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\msgsocm.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\NeroDigital.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:11:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\NNS.INI
Sat Oct 01 14:11:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:11:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\ntbtlog.txt
Sat Oct 01 14:11:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\ntdtcsetup.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\ocgen.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\ocmsn.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\ODBCINST.INI
Sat Oct 01 14:11:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\OEWABLog.txt
Sat Oct 01 14:11:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Prairie Wind.bmp
Sat Oct 01 14:11:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\R.COM
Sat Oct 01 14:11:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\REGEDIT.COM
Sat Oct 01 14:11:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\regedit.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:11:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\REGLOCS.OLD
Sat Oct 01 14:11:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\regopt.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Rhododendron.bmp
Sat Oct 01 14:11:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\River Sumida.bmp
Sat Oct 01 14:11:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Santa Fe Stucco.bmp
Sat Oct 01 14:11:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\SchedLgU.Txt
Sat Oct 01 14:11:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\sessmgr.setup.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\setupact.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\setupapi.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\setuperr.log [**]
Sat Oct 01 14:11:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\setuplog.txt
Sat Oct 01 14:11:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\SFXOpener.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:11:58 2005 => File C:\WINDOWS\SFXOpener.exe infected by "IM-Worm.Win32.Guap.c" Virus! Action Taken: No Action Taken.

Sat Oct 01 14:11:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\slrundll.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:11:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Soap Bubbles.bmp
Sat Oct 01 14:11:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Sti_Trace.log [**]
Sat Oct 01 14:11:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:11:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\TASKMAN.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:11:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\tsoc.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\twain.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:11:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\twain_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:11:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\twunk_16.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:11:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\twunk_32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:11:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\UNBEFCM3.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:11:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\uninst.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:11:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\UNNeroVision.cfg
Sat Oct 01 14:11:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\UNNeroVision.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:11:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\UNNMP.cfg
Sat Oct 01 14:11:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\UNNMP.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:11:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\unvise32qt.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:11:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\updspapi.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\vb.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:11:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\vbaddin.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:11:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\vmmreg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:11:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\wiadebug.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\wiaservc.log
Sat Oct 01 14:11:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\win.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\WindowsUpdate.log
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\winhelp.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\winhlp32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\winnt.bmp
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\winnt256.bmp
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\wmsetup.log
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\WMSysPr9.prx
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\xpsp1hfm.log
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\Zapotec.bmp
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\_default.pif
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning C:\WINDOWS\system32 Directory
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\*.*
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\$winnt$.inf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\12520437.cpx
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\12520850.cpx
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\6to4svc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\aaaamon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\access.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\acctres.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\accwiz.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\acelpdec.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:12:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\acledit.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\aclui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\activeds.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\activeds.tlb
Sat Oct 01 14:12:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\actmovie.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\actxprxy.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\admparse.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adptif.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsldp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsldpc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsmsext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\advapi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\advpack.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ahui.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\alg.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\alrsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALut.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\amcompat.tlb
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\amstream.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ansi.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\apcups.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\append.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\apphelp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\appwiz.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\arp.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\asctrls.ocx
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\asferror.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\asycfilt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\at.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atkctrs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atmadm.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atmfd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atmlib.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atmpvcno.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\atrace.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\attrib.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\audiosrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\auditusr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\authz.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\autochk.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\autoconv.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\autodisc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\AUTOEXEC.NT
Sat Oct 01 14:12:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\autofmt.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\autolfn.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avicap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avicap32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avifil32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avifile.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avmeter.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avtapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\avwav.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\basesrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\batmeter.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\batt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bavand.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bazooka.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bidispl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bios1.rom
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bios4.rom
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bitsprx2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bitsprx3.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\blackbox.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\blastcln.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bootok.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bootvid.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bootvrfy.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bopomofo.uce
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\boulder.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\broadvie.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browselc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browser.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\browsewm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bthci.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bthprops.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\bthserv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\btpanui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cabinet.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cabview.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cacls.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\caesar.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\calc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\calligra.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\camocx.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\capesnpn.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cards.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\catsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\catsrvps.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\catsrvut.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ccfgnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdfview.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdmodem.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdosys.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdplayer.exe.manifest
Sat Oct 01 14:12:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\certcli.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\certmgr.dll


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 14:12:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\certmgr.msc
Sat Oct 01 14:12:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cewmdm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cezanne.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cfgbkend.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cfgmgr32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\charmap.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\chaucer.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\chcp.com
Sat Oct 01 14:12:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\chkdsk.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\chkntfs.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ciadmin.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ciadv.msc
Sat Oct 01 14:12:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cic.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ciodm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ckcnv.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clb.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clbcatex.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clbcatq.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cleanmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cliconf.chm
Sat Oct 01 14:12:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cliconfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cliconfg.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cliconfg.rll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipbrd.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipsrv.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\clusapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmcfg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmdial32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmdl32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmmgr32.hlp
Sat Oct 01 14:12:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmmon32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmos.ram
Sat Oct 01 14:12:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmpbk32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmprops.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmsetACL.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmstp.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmutil.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cnbjmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cnetcfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cnvfat.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\coinst.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\colbact.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comaddin.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comcat.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMCTL32.OCX
Sat Oct 01 14:12:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comm.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:12:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\command.com
Sat Oct 01 14:12:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\commdlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comp.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\compact.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\compatUI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\compmgmt.msc
Sat Oct 01 14:12:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\compobj.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\compstui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comrepl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comres.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comsnap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comsvcs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\comuid.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CONFIG.NT
Sat Oct 01 14:12:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\confmsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\conime.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\console.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\control.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\convert.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cornerst.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\corpol.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cotillio.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\country.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\credui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\crtdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypt32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptdlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptnet.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscript.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cscui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\csseqchk.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctl3d32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTL3DV2.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctype.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\cuckoo.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_037.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10000.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10006.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10007.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10010.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10017.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10029.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10079.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10081.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_10082.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1026.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1250.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1251.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1252.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1253.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1254.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1255.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1256.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1257.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_1258.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_20127.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_20261.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_20866.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_20905.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_21866.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28591.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28592.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28593.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\C_28594.NLS
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\C_28595.NLS
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\C_28597.NLS
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28598.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28599.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28603.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_28605.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_437.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_500.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_737.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_775.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_850.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_852.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_855.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_857.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_860.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_861.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_863.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_865.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_866.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_869.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_874.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_875.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_932.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_936.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_949.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\c_950.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8thk.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dim.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dim700.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dpmesh.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dramp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3drm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3dxof.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\danim.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dataclen.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\datime.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\davclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\daxctle.ocx
Sat Oct 01 14:12:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbgeng.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbghelp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbmsrpcn.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbnetlib.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbnmpntw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Dcache.bin
Sat Oct 01 14:12:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dciman32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dcomcnfg.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddeml.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddeshare.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddraw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddrawex.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\debug.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\defrag.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\denmark.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\desk.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\deskadp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\deskmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\deskperf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\devenum.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\devmgmt.msc
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\devmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrg.msc
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrgfat.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrgntfs.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrgres.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrgsnap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfrgui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dfsshlex.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dgnet.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dgrpsetu.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dgsetup.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dhcpcsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dhcpmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dhcpsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diactfrm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diantz.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\digest.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dimap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dinput.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dinput8.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diploma.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskcomp.com
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskcopy.com
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskcopy.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskmgmt.msc
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskpart.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\diskperf.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dispex.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhst3g.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmadmin.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmband.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmcompos.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmconfig.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmdlgs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmdskmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmdskres.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmime.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmintf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmloader.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmocx.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmremote.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmscript.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmserver.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmstyle.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmsynth.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmusic.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmutil.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmview.ocx
Sat Oct 01 14:12:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dnsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\docprop2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\doskey.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dosx.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpcdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dplay.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dplaysvr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dplayx.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpmodemx.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnaddr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnet.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnhpast.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnhupnp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnlobby.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnmodem.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnsvr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpnwsock.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpserial.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvacm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvoice.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvsetup.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvvox.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpwsock.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpwsockx.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drmclien.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drmstor.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drmv2clt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drprov.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwatson.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\drwtsn32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ds16gt.dLL
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ds32gt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsauth.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsdmo.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsdmoprp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dskquota.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dskquoui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound.vxd
Sat Oct 01 14:12:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsound3d.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsprop.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsprpres.dll


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 14:12:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsquery.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssec.dat
Sat Oct 01 14:12:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssec.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssenh.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dsuiext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dswave.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\duser.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvdplay.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dvdupgrd.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dwwin.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dx7vb.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dx8vb.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiag.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiagn.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxmasf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtmsft.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxtrans.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\edit.com
Sat Oct 01 14:12:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\edit.hlp
Sat Oct 01 14:12:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\edlin.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ega.cpi
Sat Oct 01 14:12:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\els.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\emptyregdb.dat
Sat Oct 01 14:12:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\encapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\encdec.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\EqnClass.Dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ersvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\es.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\esent.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\esent97.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\esentprf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\esentprf.hxx
Sat Oct 01 14:12:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\esentprf.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:12:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\esentutl.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eudcedit.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eula.txt
Sat Oct 01 14:12:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eventcls.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eventlog.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eventvwr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\eventvwr.msc
Sat Oct 01 14:12:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\exe2bin.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\expand.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\expsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\extmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\extrac32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\exts.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fastopen.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\faultrep.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\feclient.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fifthave.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\filemgmt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fillmore.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\find.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\findstr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\finger.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\firewall.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fitzgera.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fixmapi.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fldrclnr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fltlib.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fltMc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fmifs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fontext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fontsub.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fontview.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\forcedos.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\format.com
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\framebuf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\francisc.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\freecell.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fsmgmt.msc
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fsquirt.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fsusd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fsutil.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ftp.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ftsrch.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\fwcfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\g711codc.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:12:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gaslight.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gb2312.uce
Sat Oct 01 14:12:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gcdef.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gdi.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gdi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\GEARAspi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\geo.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\getuname.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\glmf32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\glu32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gpkcsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\gpkrsrc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\graftabl.com
Sat Oct 01 14:12:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\graphics.com
Sat Oct 01 14:12:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\graphics.pro
Sat Oct 01 14:12:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\grpconv.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\h323.tsp
Sat Oct 01 14:12:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\h323log.txt [**]
Sat Oct 01 14:12:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\h323msp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hal.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hdwwiz.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:12:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\heather.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\help.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\herald.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\HHActiveX.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hhctrl.ocx
Sat Oct 01 14:12:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hhsetup.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hid.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hidphone.tsp
Sat Oct 01 14:12:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\himem.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:12:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hlink.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetwiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\homepage.inf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\HookRes.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hostname.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hotplug.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hticons.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\html.iec
Sat Oct 01 14:12:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\httpapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\htui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\hypertrm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iac25_32.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:12:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iasacct.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iasads.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iashlpr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iasnap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iaspolcy.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iasrad.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iasrecst.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iassam.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iassdo.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iassvcs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icaapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iccvid.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icfgnt5.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icm32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icmp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icmui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icwdial.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\icwphbk.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ideograf.uce
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\idq.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieakeng.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieaksie.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieakui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iedkcs32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieencode.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iepeers.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iernonce.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iesetup.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieuinit.inf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iexpress.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifsutil.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\igmpagnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ils.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imaadp32.acm
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imagehlp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagX7.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagXpr7.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagXR7.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImagXRA7.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imeshare.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imgutil.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\imm32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Indeo4.qtx
Sat Oct 01 14:12:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcpl.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:12:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcplc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetmib1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetpp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetppui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetres.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\infosoft.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\initpki.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\input.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\inseng.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\instcat.sql
Sat Oct 01 14:12:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\instlsp.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\INSTMON.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:12:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\intl.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:12:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\intrebol.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\intreobl.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\intrepid.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\invitati.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iologmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipconf.tsp
Sat Oct 01 14:12:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipconfig.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipmontr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipnathlp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ippromon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iprop.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iprtprio.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iprtrmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipsec6.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipsecsnp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipsecsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipsink.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:12:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipsmsnap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipv6.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipv6mon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxmontr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxpromn.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxrip.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxroute.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxrtmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxsap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipxwan.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir32_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir41_32.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:12:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir41_qc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir41_qcx.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir50_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir50_qc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir50_qcx.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\irclass.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\irprops.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:12:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\isign32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\isrdbg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\itircl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iuengine.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ivfsrc.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:12:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ixsso.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\iyuv_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jester.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jet500.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jgaw400.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jgdw400.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jgmd400.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jgpl400.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jgsd400.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jgsh400.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jobexec.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\joy.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jscript.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\jsproxy.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kanji_1.uce
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kanji_2.uce
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kb16.com
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\KBDAL.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdaze.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdazel.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdbe.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdbene.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdblr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdbr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdbu.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdca.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdcan.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdcr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdcz.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdcz1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdcz2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdda.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbddv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdes.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdest.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdfc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdfi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdfi1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdfo.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdfr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdgae.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdgkl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdgr1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhe.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhe220.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhe319.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhela2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhela3.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhept.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhu.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdhu1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdic.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdinbe1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdinben.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdinmal.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdir.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdit.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdit142.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdkaz.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdkyr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdla.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdlt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdlt1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdlv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdlv1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdmac.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdmaori.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdmlt47.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdmlt48.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdne.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdnec.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdno.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdno1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdpl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdpl1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdpo.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdro.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdru.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdru1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsl1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsmsfi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsmsno.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdtat.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdtuf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdtuq.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbduk.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdukx.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdur.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdus.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdusl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdusr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdusx.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbduzb.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdycc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdycl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kd1394.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdcom.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kerberos.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\key01.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:12:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\keyboard.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:12:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\keyboard.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:12:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\keymgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kmddsp.tsp
Sat Oct 01 14:12:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\korean.uce
Sat Oct 01 14:12:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\krnl386.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:12:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kstvtune.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:12:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\kswdmcap.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:12:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksxbar.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:12:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\l3codeca.acm
Sat Oct 01 14:12:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\l3codecx.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:12:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\label.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\langwrbk.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lanman.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:12:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\laprxy.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEX2KUSB.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:12:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCE.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:12:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:12:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXLMPM.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:12:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXP2P32.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:12:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPING.EXE


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 14:12:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:12:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\libraria.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\licdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\licmgr10.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\licwmi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lights.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\linkinfo.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lmhsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lmrt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lnkstub.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\loadfix.com
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\loadperf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\locale.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\localsec.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\localspl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\localui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\locator.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lodctr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\logagent.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\loghours.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\logman.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\logoff.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\logon.scr
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\logonui.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\logonui.exe.manifest
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\longisle.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lpk.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lpq.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lpr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lprhelp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lprmonui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsasrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lusrmgr.msc
Sat Oct 01 14:12:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBK.LOC
Sat Oct 01 14:12:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKCFG.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:12:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkcinf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkcoin.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkcoin.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:12:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkcomm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKCU.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:12:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKCUR.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:12:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKDRV.CNT
Sat Oct 01 14:12:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKDRV.HLP
Sat Oct 01 14:12:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKGF.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:12:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKIH.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:12:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKJSWR.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:12:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKLCNP.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:12:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKLCNT.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:12:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKLPA.CNT
Sat Oct 01 14:12:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKLPA.HLP
Sat Oct 01 14:12:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKLSNT.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:12:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKMA.CNT
Sat Oct 01 14:12:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKPMNT.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:12:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkpwr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkscin.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXBKUTIL.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:12:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxbkvs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lz32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\lzexpand.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\l_except.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\l_intl.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:12:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\magnify.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mag_hook.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\main.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:12:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\makecab.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mapi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mapistub.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mariah.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\market.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcastmib.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcd32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcdsrv32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcgdmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mchgrcoi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciavi.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciavi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcicda.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcinsctl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciole16.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciole32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciqtz32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciseq.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciseq.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciwave.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mciwave.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mclsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcrtl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdhcp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdminst.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdwmdmsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mem.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\metro.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mf3216.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfc40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfc40u.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfc42.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfc42u.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfcsubs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mgmtapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mib.bin
Sat Oct 01 14:12:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\miglibnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\migpwd.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mimefilt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlang.dat
Sat Oct 01 14:12:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlang.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mll_hp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mll_mtf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mll_qic.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmcbase.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmcndmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmcshext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmdriver.inf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmdrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmfutil.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmsys.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:12:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmsystem.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmtask.tsk
Sat Oct 01 14:12:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmutilse.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmdd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mobsync.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mobsync.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\moddemi.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\moddeob.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mode.com
Sat Oct 01 14:12:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\modemui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\moderne.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\modex.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\modobl.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:12:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\more.com
Sat Oct 01 14:12:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\moricons.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mountvol.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mouse.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:12:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mp43dmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mp4sdmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpeg2data.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:12:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MpfApi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpg2splt.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:12:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpg4dmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpg4ds32.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:12:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mplay32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpnotify.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprddm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprdim.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mprui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mrinfo.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MRT.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msaatext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:12:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msadds32.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:12:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msadp32.acm
Sat Oct 01 14:12:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msafd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msapsspc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msasn1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msaud32.acm
Sat Oct 01 14:12:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msaudite.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscat32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscdexnt.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscms.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msconf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscpx32r.dLL
Sat Oct 01 14:12:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscpxl32.dLL
Sat Oct 01 14:12:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTFIME.IME
Sat Oct 01 14:12:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTFP.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdadiag.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdart.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdatsrc.tlb
Sat Oct 01 14:12:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdmo.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtclog.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtcprf.h
Sat Oct 01 14:12:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtcprf.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:12:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtcprx.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtctm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtcuiu.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdxm.ocx
Sat Oct 01 14:12:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdxmlc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msencode.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msexch40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msexcl40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msftedit.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msg.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msg711.acm
Sat Oct 01 14:12:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msg723.acm
Sat Oct 01 14:12:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msgina.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msgsm32.acm
Sat Oct 01 14:12:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msgsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msh261.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:12:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msh263.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:12:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshearts.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshta.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.tlb
Sat Oct 01 14:12:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmled.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmler.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msident.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msidle.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msidntld.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msieftp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msihnd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msimg32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msimsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSIMTF.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msisip.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjet40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjetoledb40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjint40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjter40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjtes40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mslbui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msls31.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msltus40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msnetobj.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msnsspc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msobjs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msoeacct.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msoert2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msorc32r.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msorcl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspaint.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspatcha.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspbde40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspmsnsv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspmsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msports.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msprivs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msr2c.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msr2cenu.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msratelc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrating.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrclr40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrd2x40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrd3x40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrecr40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrepl40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrle32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msscds32.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:12:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msscp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msscript.ocx
Sat Oct 01 14:12:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssign32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssip32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msswch.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msswchx.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstask.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstext40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstime.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstinit.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstlsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstsc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:12:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mstscax.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msutb.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msv1_0.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvbvm50.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvbvm60.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcirt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcp50.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcp60.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcp71.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcr71.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt20.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvfw32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidc32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvideo.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msw3prt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswdat10.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswebdvd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswmdm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:12:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswstr10.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxbde40.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml2r.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3a.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3r.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxmlr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\msyuv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mtxclu.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mtxdm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mtxex.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mtxlegih.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mtxoci.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mycomput.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\mydocs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\narrator.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\narrhook.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nbtstat.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncobjapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncpa.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:13:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncpa.cpl.manifest
Sat Oct 01 14:13:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ncxpnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nddeapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nddeapir.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nddenb32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ndptsp.tsp
Sat Oct 01 14:13:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\net.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\net.hlp
Sat Oct 01 14:13:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\net1.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netapi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netcfgx.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netevent.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\neth.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netid.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netlogon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netman.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netplwiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netrap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netsetup.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:13:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netsetup.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netsh.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netshell.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netstat.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netui0.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netui1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\netui2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\newdev.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\newzubol.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\newzuobl.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\newzurca.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nlhtml.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nlsfunc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nmevtmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nmmkcert.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NNComm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.chs
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.cht
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.dat
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.deu
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.eng
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.enu
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.esn
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.fra
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.ita
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.nld
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.sve
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\noise.tha
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\npptools.dll


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nscompat.tlb
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nslookup.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdos.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdos404.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdos411.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdos412.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdos804.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:13:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntimage.gif
Sat Oct 01 14:13:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntio.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:13:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntio404.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:13:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntio411.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:13:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntio412.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:13:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntio804.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:13:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntlanman.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntlanui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntlanui2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntlsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmarta.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmsdba.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmsevt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmsmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmsmgr.msc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmsoprq.msc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntmssvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntprint.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntsd.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntsdexts.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdmd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nusrmgr.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:13:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvack.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvasio.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvaudio.nvu
Sat Oct 01 14:13:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvautl.nvu
Sat Oct 01 14:13:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVCOAD.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:13:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvenet.nvu
Sat Oct 01 14:13:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgart.nvu
Sat Oct 01 14:13:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvide.nvu
Sat Oct 01 14:13:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctl.nvu
Sat Oct 01 14:13:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvopenal.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsmb.nvu
Sat Oct 01 14:13:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvuaudio.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvuautl.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvugart.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvuide.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvumctl.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVUninst.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwc.cpl.manifest
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwprovau.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oakley.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\objsel.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\occache.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ocmanage.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbc16gt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbc32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbc32gt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcad32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcbcp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcconf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcconf.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcconf.rsp
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbccp32.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbccp32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbccr32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbccu32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcint.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcji32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcjt32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcp32r.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbctrac.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oddbse32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odexl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odfox32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odpdx32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\odtext32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.bin
Sat Oct 01 14:13:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.dat
Sat Oct 01 14:13:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.sig
Sat Oct 01 14:13:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\offfilt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oldcentu.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole2disp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole2nls.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oleacc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oleaccrc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oleaut32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olecli.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olecli32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olecnv32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oledlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\oleprn.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olepro32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olesvr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olesvr32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\olethk32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\OpenAL32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\osk.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\osuninst.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\osuninst.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2p.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2pgasvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2pgraph.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2pnetsh.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2psvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\packager.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\palatbol.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\palatia.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\palatita.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\panmap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\paqsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:11 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\parambol.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\paramita.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\paramoun.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pathping.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\patrick.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pautoenr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pcl.sep
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pdh.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pegasus.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pentnt.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\percival.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfc009.dat
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfci.h
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfci.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfctrs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfd009.dat
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfdisk.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perffilt.h
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perffilt.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfh009.dat
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfi009.dat
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfmon.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:12 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfmon.msc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfnet.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfos.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfproc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfts.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfwci.h
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfwci.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\photowiz.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pickwick.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\picn20.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pid.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pidgen.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pifmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ping.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ping6.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pjlmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\plugin.ocx
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\plustab.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pmspl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pngfilt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\polstore.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:13 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\poster.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\powercfg.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\powercfg.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\powrprof.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\prflbmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\print.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\printui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\proctexe.ocx
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\prodspec.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\profmap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\progman.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\proquota.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\proxycfg.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\psapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\psbase.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pschdcnt.h
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pschdprf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pschdprf.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pscript.sep
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\psnppagn.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pstorec.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:14 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pstorsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ptpusb.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ptpusd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pubprn.vbs
Sat Oct 01 14:13:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pythagor.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qappsrv.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qasf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qcap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qdv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qdvd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qedit.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qedwipes.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgrprxy.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qosname.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:15 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qprocess.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qtplugin.log
Sat Oct 01 14:13:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\quartz.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\query.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\QuickTime.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:13:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\QuickTime.qts
Sat Oct 01 14:13:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\QuickTimeCheck.ocx
Sat Oct 01 14:13:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\QuickTimeMusicalInstruments.qtx
Sat Oct 01 14:13:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\QuickTimeVR.qtx
Sat Oct 01 14:13:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\qwinsta.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:16 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\racpldlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasapi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasauto.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasautou.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\raschap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasctrnm.h
Sat Oct 01 14:13:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasctrs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasctrs.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:13:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasdial.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasdlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasman.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasmans.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasmontr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasmxs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasphone.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasppp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasrad.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:17 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rassapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasser.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rastapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rastls.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rcbdyctl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rcimlby.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rcp.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdchost.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpcfgex.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpclip.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpdd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpsnd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdpwsx.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdsaddin.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rdshost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\recover.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\redir.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\reg.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:18 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regedt32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regini.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvr32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regwiz.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\regwizc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\remotepg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\remotesp.tsp
Sat Oct 01 14:13:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rend.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\replace.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\reset.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\resutils.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rexec.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\riched20.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\riched32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rnr20.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\route.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:19 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\routemon.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\routetab.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcns4.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcrt4.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rpcss.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaci.rat
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsh.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rshx32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsm.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsmps.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsmsink.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsmui.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvp.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvp.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpcnts.h
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpperf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtcshare.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtipxmib.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:20 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtutils.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\runas.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\runonce.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\rwinsta.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\safrcdlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\safrdm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\safrslv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\samlib.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\samsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sapi.cpl.manifest
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\savedump.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sbe.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sbeio.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scarddlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scardssp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scardsvr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sccbase.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:21 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sccsccp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scecli.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sceptre.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scesrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\schannel.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\schedsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sclgntfy.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scredir.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scribble.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scrnsave.scr
Sat Oct 01 14:13:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scrobj.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\scrrun.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdbinst.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdhcinst.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdpblb.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\seclogon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:22 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\secupd.dat
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\secupd.sig
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\secur32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\security.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sendcmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sendmail.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sens.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sensapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\senscfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\serialui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\servdeps.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.msc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\serwvdrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sethc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\setup.bmp
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\setup.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\setupapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\setupdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\setver.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:23 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfcfiles.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfc_os.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfmapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shadow.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\share.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdoclc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shellstyle.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sherwood.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shfolder.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shgina.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shiftjis.uce
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimeng.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shimgvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shlwapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmedia.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shmgrate.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shrpubw.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shscrap.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:24 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shsvcs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\shutdown.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\signatur.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\signboar.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sigtab.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sigverif.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\simpdata.tlb
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sisbkup.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\skdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\skeys.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slayerxp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slbcsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slbiop.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slbrccsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slextspk.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SLGen.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sl_anet.acm
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\smbinst.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:25 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\smlogcfg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\smlogsvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\smss.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sndrec32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sndstorm.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sndvol32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\snmpapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\snmpsnap.dll


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 14:13:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\socket.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\softpub.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sol.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sort.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sortkey.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:13:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sorttbls.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:13:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sound.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:13:26 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spider.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spmsg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spnike.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spnpinst.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolss.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sporder.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sprestrt.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sprio600.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sprio800.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spupdsvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\spxcoins.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqlsodbc.chm
Sat Oct 01 14:13:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqlsrv32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqlsrv32.rll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:27 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqlunirl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqlwid.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqlwoa.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\srclient.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\srrstr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\srsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\srvsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ss3dfo.scr
Sat Oct 01 14:13:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssbezier.scr
Sat Oct 01 14:13:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sscpl.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:13:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplAR.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplCS.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:28 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplDA.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplDE.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplEL.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplENG.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplES.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplFI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplFR.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplHE.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplHU.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplIT.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplJA.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplKO.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplNL.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplNO.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplPL.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplPT.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplPTB.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplRU.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplSK.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplSL.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplSV.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplTH.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplTR.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplZHC.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSCplZHT.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:29 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssdpapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssdpsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssflwbox.scr
Sat Oct 01 14:13:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssmarque.scr
Sat Oct 01 14:13:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssmypics.scr
Sat Oct 01 14:13:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssmyst.scr
Sat Oct 01 14:13:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssnvfx.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:13:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sspipes.scr
Sat Oct 01 14:13:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssstars.scr
Sat Oct 01 14:13:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstext3d.scr
Sat Oct 01 14:13:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraAR.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraCS.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraDA.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:30 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraDE.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraEL.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraENG.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraES.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraFI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraFR.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraHE.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraHU.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraIT.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraJA.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraKO.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraNL.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraNO.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraPL.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraPT.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraPTB.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraRU.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraSK.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraSL.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraSV.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraTH.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraTR.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstray.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:31 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraZHC.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SSTraZHT.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmAR.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmCS.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmDA.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmDE.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmEL.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmENG.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstrmenu.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmES.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmFI.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmFR.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmHE.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmHU.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmIT.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmJA.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmKO.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmNL.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmNO.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:32 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmPL.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmPT.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmPTB.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstrmres.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmRU.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmSK.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmSL.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmSV.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmTH.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmTR.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmZHC.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\SStrmZHT.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sswav02.wav
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sswav04.wav
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sswav06.wav
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stagecoa.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\standout.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Status.MPF
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stclient.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:33 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stdole2.tlb
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stdole32.tlb
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\steamer.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\steward.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sti.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stimon.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sti_ci.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stonehen.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\storage.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\storprop.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\storyboo.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\streamci.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\strmdll.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\strmfilt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\stylus.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\subrange.uce
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\subst.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\subway.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\svcpack.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\swprv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:34 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sxs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\syncapp.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\synceng.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\syncui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysdm.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:13:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysedit.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysinv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\syskey.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysmon.ocx
Sat Oct 01 14:13:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysocmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysprint.sep
Sat Oct 01 14:13:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysprtj.sep
Sat Oct 01 14:13:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\syssetup.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\system.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:13:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\systray.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\T.COM
Sat Oct 01 14:13:35 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\t2embed.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapi3.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapiperf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapisrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tapiui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskman.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\TASKMGR.COM
Sat Oct 01 14:13:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcmsetup.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpmib.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpmon.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:13:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpmonui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tdc.ocx
Sat Oct 01 14:13:36 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\telephon.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:13:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\teletype.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\telnet.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\termmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\termsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tftp.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\themeui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\timedate.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:13:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\timer.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:13:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\toolhelp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tourstart.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tracert.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tracert6.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\traffic.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\transist.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tree.com
Sat Oct 01 14:13:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tribubol.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:37 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tribuita.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tribune.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tristan.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\trkwks.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsappcmp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsbyuv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tscfgwmi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tscon.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tscupgrd.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsd32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsddd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsdiscon.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tskill.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tslabels.h
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tslabels.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsshutdn.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tssoft32.acm
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tubular.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\TwnLib20.dll


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 14:13:38 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\TwnLib4.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\txflog.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\typelib.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\udhisapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ufat.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ulib.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\umandlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\umdmxfrm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\unicode.nls
Sat Oct 01 14:13:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\unicorn.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdm.tsp
Sat Oct 01 14:13:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\unimdmat.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\uniplat.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\unlodctr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\untfs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnpcont.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:39 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnphost.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnpui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ups.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ureg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\url.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbmon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\user.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\user32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\userenv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usp10.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrcntra.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrcoina.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrdpa.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrdtea.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:40 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrfaxa.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrlbva.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrlogon.cmd
Sat Oct 01 14:13:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrmlnka.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrprbda.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrrtosa.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrsdpia.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrshuta.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrsvpia.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrv42a.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrv80a.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrvoica.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\usrvpa.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\utildll.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\utilman.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:41 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\v7vga.rom
Sat Oct 01 14:13:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vagabond.ttf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbajet32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbisurf.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:13:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbscript.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vcdex.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vdmdbg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vdmredir.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Veo532.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:13:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Veo532pp.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:13:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Veo532ut.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\Veo532vw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ver.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\verifier.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\verifier.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\version.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vfpodbc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:42 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vfwwdm32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vga.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vga.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vga256.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vga64k.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vidcap.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\View Channels.scf
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vjoy.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vssadmin.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vssapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vssvc.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\vss_ps.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32time.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32tm.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\w32topl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\w3ssl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\watchdog.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wavemsp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.deu
Sat Oct 01 14:13:43 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.enu
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.esn
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.fra
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.ita
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.nld
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbcache.sve
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.deu
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.enu
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.esn
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.fra
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.ita
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.nld
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbdbase.sve
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdigest.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdl.trm
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webfldrs.msi
Sat Oct 01 14:13:44 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webhits.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\weblaunch2.ocx
Sat Oct 01 14:13:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\webvw.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wextract.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wfwnet.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:13:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiaacmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiadefui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiadss.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiafbdrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiascr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiaservc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiasf.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:13:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiavideo.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiavusd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wifeman.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\win.com
Sat Oct 01 14:13:45 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32k.sys
Sat Oct 01 14:13:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32spl.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\win87em.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winbrand.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winchat.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WindowsLogon.manifest
Sat Oct 01 14:13:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winfax.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winhelp.hlp
Sat Oct 01 14:13:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winhlp32.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winhttp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wininet.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winipsec.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winmine.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:46 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winmm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winmsd.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winnls.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winntbbu.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winoldap.mod
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winrnr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winscard.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winshfhc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsock.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winspool.drv
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winspool.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsta.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winstrm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wintrust.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\winver.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wkssvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wldap32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlnotify.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:47 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmadmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmadmoe.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmasf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmdmlog.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmdmps.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmerrenu.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmerror.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmidx.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmimgmt.msc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmiprop.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmnetmgr.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmp.ocx
Sat Oct 01 14:13:48 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpasf.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpcd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpcore.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpdxm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmploc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpshell.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsdmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsdmoe.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:49 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsdmoe2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmspdmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmspdmoe.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmstream.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmv8ds32.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:13:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvcore.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvdmod.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvdmoe2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvds32.ax
Sat Oct 01 14:13:50 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wow32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wowdeb.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wowexec.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wowfax.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wowfaxui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpa.dbl
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpabaln.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpnpinst.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\write.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ws2help.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\ws2_32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscript.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscui.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshatm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshbth.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshcon.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshext.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wship6.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshisn.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshnetbs.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshom.ocx
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WshRm.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:51 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshtcpip.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnmp32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsock32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wstdecod.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wtsapi32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt1.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaucpl.cpl
Sat Oct 01 14:13:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaucpl.cpl.manifest
Sat Oct 01 14:13:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaueng.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaueng1.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauserv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wucltui.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wupdmgr.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:52 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups2.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuweb.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wzcdlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wzcsapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\wzcsvc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xactsrv.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xcopy.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xenroll.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xmlprov.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xmlprovi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xolehlp.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpob2res.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp1res.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:53 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp3res.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\WINDOWS\system32\zipfldr.dll

Sat Oct 01 14:13:54 2005 => Scanning C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp Directory
Sat Oct 01 14:13:54 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\*.*
Sat Oct 01 14:13:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\000B45EB.key
Sat Oct 01 14:13:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\000B45EE.key
Sat Oct 01 14:13:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\about.bmp
Sat Oct 01 14:13:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\avp.klb
Sat Oct 01 14:13:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\avp.set
Sat Oct 01 14:13:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\avp.vnd
Sat Oct 01 14:13:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\bitmap1.bmp
Sat Oct 01 14:13:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ca.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\cdver.dat


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 14:13:54 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Cid.sdb
Sat Oct 01 14:13:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\compile.bat [**]
Sat Oct 01 14:13:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\config.lan
Sat Oct 01 14:13:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\daily-ex.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\daily-x.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\daily.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Dir.sdb
Sat Oct 01 14:13:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Download.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Download.lan
Sat Oct 01 14:13:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\eicar.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\English.Age
Sat Oct 01 14:13:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\English.con
Sat Oct 01 14:13:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\English.dow
Sat Oct 01 14:13:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\English.lan
Sat Oct 01 14:13:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\English.lic
Sat Oct 01 14:13:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\English.tcp
Sat Oct 01 14:13:55 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\esupdate.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ext001.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ext002.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ext003.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ext004.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ext005.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ext999.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\fa.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\File1.sdb
Sat Oct 01 14:13:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\File2.sdb
Sat Oct 01 14:13:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Finnish.Age
Sat Oct 01 14:13:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Finnish.con
Sat Oct 01 14:13:56 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Finnish.dow
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\finnish.lan
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Finnish.lic
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Finnish.tcp
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\French.Age
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\French.con
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\French.dow
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\french.lan
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\French.lic
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\French.tcp
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\gen001.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\gen002.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\gen003.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\gen004.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\gen999.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\German.Age
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\German.con
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\German.dow
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\german.lan
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\German.lic
Sat Oct 01 14:13:57 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\German.tcp
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Getvlist.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ipc.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Italian.Age
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Italian.con
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Italian.dow
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\italian.lan
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Italian.lic
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Italian.tcp
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\JETBA86.tmp [**]
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavsign.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.dat
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssdi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavssi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\KAVUpd.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\KAVUpd.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavvlg.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:13:58 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kernel.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\keyid.dat
Sat Oct 01 14:13:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krn001.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krndos.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krnengn.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krnexe.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krnexe32.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krnjava.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krnmacro.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\krnunp.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\language.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:13:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\LatinSpanish.lan
Sat Oct 01 14:13:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\license.lck [**]
Sat Oct 01 14:13:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\license.txt
Sat Oct 01 14:13:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mail.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\main.avi
Sat Oct 01 14:13:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\malw001.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:13:59 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\malw002.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\malw003.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\malw004.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:00 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MCQTFILE00000\*.*
Sat Oct 01 14:14:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MicroWorld Toolkit Utility.txt
Sat Oct 01 14:14:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\msvlclnt.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:14:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwav.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:14:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MWAV.LOG
Sat Oct 01 14:14:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MWAVL.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:14:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MWAVReg.EXE
Sat Oct 01 14:14:00 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwavscan.com
Sat Oct 01 14:14:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwti.sgn
Sat Oct 01 14:14:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwXface.log
Sat Oct 01 14:14:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\MYDB.DLL
Sat Oct 01 14:14:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ocr.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Polish.Age
Sat Oct 01 14:14:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Polish.con
Sat Oct 01 14:14:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Polish.dow
Sat Oct 01 14:14:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\polish.lan
Sat Oct 01 14:14:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Polish.lic
Sat Oct 01 14:14:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Polish.tcp
Sat Oct 01 14:14:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Portuguese.Age
Sat Oct 01 14:14:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Portuguese.con
Sat Oct 01 14:14:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Portuguese.dow
Sat Oct 01 14:14:01 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\portuguese.lan
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Portuguese.lic
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Portuguese.tcp
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\product.bmp
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\psapi.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\riched32.dll
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Romanian.Age
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Romanian.con
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Romanian.dow
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\romanian.lan
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Romanian.lic
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Romanian.tcp
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\rtdrvmon.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\smart.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Spanish.Age
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Spanish.con
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Spanish.dow
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\spanish.lan
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Spanish.lic
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Spanish.tcp
Sat Oct 01 14:14:02 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\spydb.avs
Sat Oct 01 14:14:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\spydb.old
Sat Oct 01 14:14:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\Spyware.sdb
Sat Oct 01 14:14:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\sysr.txt
Sat Oct 01 14:14:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj001.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj002.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj003.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj004.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj005.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj006.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj007.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj008.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj009.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj010.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj011.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj012.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:03 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj013.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj014.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj015.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj016.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj017.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj018.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj019.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj020.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj021.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj022.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj023.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj024.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj025.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:04 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj026.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj027.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj028.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj029.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj030.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj031.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj032.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj033.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\troj034.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp000.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp001.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp002.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp003.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp004.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp005.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp006.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:05 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp007.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp008.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp009.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp010.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp011.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp012.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp013.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp014.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp015.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp016.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp017.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp018.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp019.avc


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Sat Oct 01 14:14:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp020.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp021.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:06 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp022.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp023.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp024.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp025.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\unp026.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\viewtcp.exe
Sat Oct 01 14:14:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\ViewTcp.lan
Sat Oct 01 14:14:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\viewtcp.old
Sat Oct 01 14:14:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus.avi
Sat Oct 01 14:14:07 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus001.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus002.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus003.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus004.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus005.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus006.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus007.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus008.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus009.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus010.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus011.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus012.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus013.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus014.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:08 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus015.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus016.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus017.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus018.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus019.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\virus020.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\WIN.PRO
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm001.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm002.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm003.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm004.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm005.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm006.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\worm999.avc
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\x-files.avc

Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5 Directory
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\*.*
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\4E0A2RV8\*.*
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\4E0A2RV8\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\8RATCVEF\*.*
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\8RATCVEF\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\FDTI7N9M\*.*
Sat Oct 01 14:14:09 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\FDTI7N9M\desktop.ini
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\index.dat
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Scanning Folder: C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\XR40VIY2\*.*
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Scanning File C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\LOCALS~1\TEMPOR~1\Content.IE5\XR40VIY2\desktop.ini

Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => ***** Checking for specific ITW Viruses *****
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Checking for Welchia Virus...
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Checking for LovGate Virus...
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Checking for CodeRed Virus...
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Checking for OpaServ Virus...
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Checking for Sobig.e Virus...
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Checking for Winupie Virus...
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Checking for Swen Virus...
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Checking for JS.Fortnight Virus...
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Checking for Novarg Virus...
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Checking for Pagabot Virus...
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Checking for Parite.b Virus...
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Checking for Parite.a Virus...
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Checking for Adware.SeekSeek Virus...

Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => ***** Scanning complete. *****

Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Total Objects Scanned: 20809
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Total Virus(es) Found: 6
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Total Disinfected Files: 0
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Total Files Renamed: 0
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Total Deleted Objects: 0
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Total Errors: 83
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Time Elapsed: 00:04:31
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Virus Database Date: 2005/09/27
Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Virus Database Count: 151405

Sat Oct 01 14:14:10 2005 => Scan Completed.


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:03:35 PM, on 10/1/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstray.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\Program Files\Net Nanny\nnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Net Nanny\nntray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\mwavscan.com
C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\kavss.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkaiox.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkvb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 securityresponse.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 sarc.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.sarc.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.sophos.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 sophos.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 liveupdate.symantecliveupdate.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.viruslist.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 viruslist.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 f-secure.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.f-secure.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 f-prot.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.f-prot.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 kaspersky.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 kaspersky-labs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.avp.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 avp.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.kaspersky.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.networkassociates.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 networkassociates.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.ca.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 ca.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 mast.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 my-etrust.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.my-etrust.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 download.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 dispatch.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 secure.nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 vil.nai.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 update.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 updates.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 us.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 liveupdate.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 customer.symantec.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 rads.mcafee.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 trendmicro.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.trendmicro.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 housecall.trendmicro.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 pandasoftware.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.pandasoftware.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.trendmicro.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 free.grisoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.grisoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 grisoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 clamav.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.clamav.net
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 free-av.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.free-av.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.avast.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 avast.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 cert.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.cert.org
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 www.virustotal.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 virustotal.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 update.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.2.5 windowsupdate.microsoft.com
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee PopupKiller - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Anti-Phishing Filter - {41D68ED8-4CFF-4115-88A6-6EBB8AF19000} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nForce Tray Options] sstray.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NNTray] C:\Program Files\Net Nanny\nnstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKDetct.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OpenGL Drivers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OpenGL Drivers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: McAfee Anti-Phishing Filter - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin2.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: {5F0C30E4-1E72-4DCC-85E5-57810F1CA97B} (McUpdatePortalFactory Class) - http://www.amiuptodate.com/vsc/bin/1,0,0,8/McUpdatePortal.cab
O16 - DPF: {78AEEDE8-7345-4FB5-A8FE-4BFF16EF25FC} (McAfee Virtual Technician Control Class) - http://us-download.mcafee.com/products/protected/mvt/mvt.cab
O16 - DPF: {97BB6657-DC7F-4489-9067-51FAB9D8857E} (CWebLaunchCtl Object) - http://esupport.cf1live.com/esupport/static/weblaunch/weblaunch2.cab
O23 - Service: DirectX Drivers - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\D1rectX.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Server (MskService) - McAfee Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
O23 - Service: NNSvc - BioNet Systems, LLC. - C:\Program Files\Net Nanny\nnsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Both of these say "Page can not be displayed". And I was unable to run either of them.


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Click Start > Run > and type in:

services.msc

Click OK.

In the services window find DirectX Drivers
Right click and choose "Properties". On the "General" tab under "Service 
Status" click the "Stop" button to stop the service. Beside "Startup Type" 
in the dropdown menu select "Disabled". Click Apply then OK. Exit the 
Services utility.

Note: You may get an error here when trying to access the properties of the 
service. If you do get an error, just select the service and look there in 
the top left of the main service window and click "Stop" to stop the service. If that gives an error or it is already stopped, just skip this step and proceed with the rest.

Download the Hoster from: http://members.aol.com/toadbee/hoster.zip. UnZip 
the file and press "Restore Original Hosts" and press "OK". Exit Program.

www.funkytoad.com/download/hoster.zip

Download the pocket killbox

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/killbox.php

* Click here for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know
how.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

O23 - Service: DirectX Drivers - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\D1rectX.exe

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill.
In the Full Path of File to Delete box, copy and paste each of the following
lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the
X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confirmation to
delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have
copied and pasted all of these in the Paste Full Path of File to Delete box.

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not
exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you
don't miss any.

C:\WINDOWS\SFXOpener.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe 
C:\WINDOWS\D1rectX.exe

reboot to safe mode and you should now be able to run a scan at panda!

post another log and the panda scan


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Also do this, run these tools and post there logs as well as doing the other instructions!

download rdrivRem.zip

http://www.atribune.org/downloads/rdrivrem.zip

* Unzip it to your desktop.

Reboot your computer into Safe Mode. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the F8 key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight "Safe Mode" then hit enter.

Please go into the rdrivrem folder and double-click rdrivRem.bat to run the program - follow the instructions on the screen. After it's complete, rdriv.txt will be created in the rdrivRem folder.

Reboot into normal mode and paste the new rdriv.txt file for me here as well as a startup list as detailed below.

Create a Startup List

* Open HiJackThis
* Click on the "Config..." button on the bottom right
* Click on the tab "Misc Tools"
* Check off the 2 boxes next to the Box that says "Generate StartupList log"
* Click on the button "Generate StartupList log"
* Copy and past the StartupList from the notepad into your next post


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

I still can not access http://members.aol.com/toadbee/hoster.zip


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm uploading a copy of the hoster for you to download, it will be in the bottom left of this post! 

UnZip the file and press "Restore Original Hosts" and press "OK". Exit Program.


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Here is my rdrivrem log

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Pre-run File Check ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Pre-run File Check ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 



~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Post run File Check ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Pre-run File Check ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 



~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Post run File Check ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

StartupList report, 10/2/2005, 11:41:38 AM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstray.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

nForce Tray Options = sstray.exe /r
NeroFilterCheck = C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
RemoteControl = "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
Lexmark X1100 Series = "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
iTunesHelper = "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
QuickTime Task = "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
VSOCheckTask = "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
VirusScan Online = C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
OASClnt = C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
MCAgentExe = c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
MCUpdateExe = C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
MPFExe = C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
MPSExe = c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
MSKAGENTEXE = C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
MSKDetectorExe = C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKDetct.exe /startup
OpenGL Drivers = C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

AIM = C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
MSMSGS = "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
NBJ = "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
OpenGL Drivers = C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E}
McAfee PopupKiller - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22}
(no name) - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll - {41D68ED8-4CFF-4115-88A6-6EBB8AF19000}
(no name) - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

McAfee.com Scan for Viruses - My Computer (WINDOWS-77DDF20-Kelly).job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[McUpdatePortalFactory Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\McUpdatePortal.dll
CODEBASE = http://www.amiuptodate.com/vsc/bin/1,0,0,8/McUpdatePortal.cab

[McAfee Virtual Technician Control Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\MVT.dll
CODEBASE = http://us-download.mcafee.com/products/protected/mvt/mvt.cab

[CWebLaunchCtl Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\weblaunch2.ocx
CODEBASE = http://esupport.cf1live.com/esupport/static/weblaunch/weblaunch2.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\macromed\flash\Flash.ocx
CODEBASE = http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 6,395 bytes
Report generated in 0.016 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

I still could not access panda. Still says page not found.


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

did you run the hoster?

how's your computer running now any better?

Run an online antivirus check from

http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner

Run an online antivirus check from at least one and preferably 2 of the following sites....
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

make sure autoclean is enabled on the scans

If it says any files can't be cleaned, delete them

post another log, the kaspersky and trends scan logs. I want to make sure your clean!


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

could you also do this again!


Lets take a look at a start-up log from Hijack This. Click on config  misc 
tools  then beside Generate startuplist log put a check in both boxes and 
then click on General startuplist log and copy and paste the log here


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

ewido security log

---------------------------------------------------------
ewido security suite - Scan report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created on: 12:39:11 PM, 10/2/2005
+ Report-Checksum: C298D2DA

+ Scan result:

C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Bridgetrack : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Burstbeacon : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Burstnet : Cleaned with backup

::Report End


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

I ran the hoster. My computer is running better. The window noting the virus isn't popping up any longer. I am running the kaspersky now.


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KASPERSKY ON-LINE SCANNER REPORT
Sunday, October 02, 2005 13:34:33
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Kaspersky On-line Scanner version: 5.0.67.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 2/10/2005
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 142906
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scan Settings:
Scan using the following antivirus database: standard
Scan Archives: true
Scan Mail Bases: true

Scan Target - My Computer:
A:\
C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\
G:\
H:\
I:\

Scan Statistics:
Total number of scanned objects: 46328
Number of viruses found: 3
Number of infected objects: 5
Number of suspicious objects: 2
Duration of the scan process: 1602 sec

Infected Object Name - Virus Name
C:\!Submit\d1rectX.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.aad
C:\!Submit\SFXOpener.exe	Infected: IM-Worm.Win32.Guap.c
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\I1WJEDUX\deliver46860[1].htm	Suspicious: Exploit.HTML.Mht
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\I1WJEDUX\deliver46860[2].htm	Suspicious: Exploit.HTML.Mht
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{DC4EB4FD-E458-4BB0-9A80-A969AFAC6C74}\RP39\A0021209.exe	Infected: Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.aad
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{DC4EB4FD-E458-4BB0-9A80-A969AFAC6C74}\RP39\A0021210.exe	Infected: IM-Worm.Win32.Guap.c
C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe	Infected: IM-Worm.Win32.Guap.c

Scan process completed.


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

it doesn't tell me how to clean what kaspersky found.


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Results:
We have detected 2 infected file(s) with 2 virus(es) on your computer. Only 0 out of 0 infected files are displayed: - 0 virus(es) passed, 0 virus(es) no action available 
- 0 virus(es) cleaned, 0 virus(es) uncleanable 
- 1 virus(es) deleted, 1 virus(es) undeletable 
- 0 virus(es) not found, 0 virus(es) unaccessible 
Detected File Associated Virus Name Action Taken 
C:\!Submit\d1rectX.exe WORM_SDBOT.CIF Deletion successful 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe WORM_GUAP.E Undeletable


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

StartupList report, 10/2/2005, 2:31:57 PM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstray.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\SecuritySuite.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

nForce Tray Options = sstray.exe /r
NeroFilterCheck = C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
RemoteControl = "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
Lexmark X1100 Series = "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
iTunesHelper = "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
QuickTime Task = "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
VSOCheckTask = "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
VirusScan Online = C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
OASClnt = C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
MCAgentExe = c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
MCUpdateExe = c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
MPFExe = C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
MPSExe = c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
MSKAGENTEXE = C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
MSKDetectorExe = C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKDetct.exe /startup
OpenGL Drivers = C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

AIM = C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
MSMSGS = "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
NBJ = "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
OpenGL Drivers = C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E}
McAfee PopupKiller - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22}
(no name) - c:\program files\mcafee\spamkiller\mcapfbho.dll - {41D68ED8-4CFF-4115-88A6-6EBB8AF19000}
(no name) - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

McAfee.com Scan for Viruses - My Computer (WINDOWS-77DDF20-Kelly).job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\xscan60.ocx
CODEBASE = http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab

[CKAVWebScan Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky On-line Scanner\kavwebscan.dll
CODEBASE = http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan_unicode.cab

[McUpdatePortalFactory Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\McUpdatePortal.dll
CODEBASE = http://www.amiuptodate.com/vsc/bin/1,0,0,8/McUpdatePortal.cab

[McAfee Virtual Technician Control Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\MVT.dll
CODEBASE = http://us-download.mcafee.com/products/protected/mvt/mvt.cab

[CWebLaunchCtl Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\weblaunch2.ocx
CODEBASE = http://esupport.cf1live.com/esupport/static/weblaunch/weblaunch2.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\macromed\flash\Flash.ocx
CODEBASE = http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 6,832 bytes
Report generated in 0.031 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Is your computer running any better now?

Are you getting any mre reports of viruses ?

You need to get all available patches from Microsoft, there is a patch for that htm.exploit form here.

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/MS04-025.mspx

use the killbox on these ones below!

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Delete on 
Reboot. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each 
of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has
the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. 
It will ask for confimation to delete the file on next reboot. Click 
Yes. It will then ask if you want to reboot now. Click No. Continue 
with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of 
these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.Then click yes 
to reboot after you entered the last one.

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not
exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you 
don't miss any.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\0penGLD.exe 
C:\Documents and Settings\Holden\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\I1WJEDUX\deliver46860[1].htm

Run clean up again!

you should now turn off system restore to flush out the bad restore points and
then re-enable it and make a new clean restore point.

How to turn off system restore

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;[LN];310405

post another log


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

I ended up purchasing escan and it killed off some stuff. here is a log from my scan this morning. My McAfee keeps wanting to verify my subscription every time I log on, so I uninstalled it. Is McAfee worthless?

---------------------------------------------------------
ewido security suite - Scan report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created on: 6:52:43 AM, 10/3/2005
+ Report-Checksum: E3E86650

+ Scan result:

C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Hitbox : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Fastclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Hitbox : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned with backup

::Report End


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

I could not find the patches you wanted me to get. There were 300 pages of patches to choose from.


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

CleanUp! started on 10/03/05 07:00:17.
...
http://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Images/1x1_ong.gif - deleted
http://www.tulsaworld.com/WorldImages/elements/Login-over.jpg - deleted
http://sdc.tulsaworld.com/dcsfpfu60...x576&WT.fi=Yes&WT.fv=3.0&[email protected]@[email protected]@ - deleted
http://images.traderonline.com/img/master/my_icon.gif - deleted
http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/pim/el/cpb_arrl_1.gif - deleted
http://www.tulsaworld.com/WorldImages/elements/hdr_twfeatures.jpg - deleted
http://www.tulsaworld.com/WorldImages/elements/brieficon.jpg - deleted
http://images.traderonline.com/img/merchtol/store_icon.gif - deleted
http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/pim/el/tb_justpd_1.gif - deleted
http://ads.traderonline.com/RealMed...deronline.com/homepage.html/[email protected] - deleted
http://us.a1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/pim/lgn/ymail_ec_logo_1.gif - deleted
http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/pim/el/tb_station_2.gif - deleted
http://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Images/1x1_lght_blu.jpg - deleted
http://pagead2.googlesyndication.co...aw=1024&u_cd=32&u_tz=-300&u_his=3&u_java=true - deleted
http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/pim/clip_1.gif - deleted
http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/pim/el/cpb_ne_1.gif - deleted
http://us.f335.mail.yahoo.com/ym/Sh...=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b&box=Inbox - deleted
http://www.tulsaworld.com/WorldImages/elements/caricon.jpg - deleted
http://www.tulsaworld.com/WorldImages/elements/hdr_calendars.jpg - deleted
http://images.traderonline.com/img/banners/house-bnr-rv-paa/RV_230x34.gif - deleted
http://forums.techguy.org/clientscript/vbulletin_global.js - deleted
http://us.f335.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowFolder?EB=1&.crumb=.SxYnCbmsqL&reset=1&YY=70878 - deleted
http://us.a1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/a/hs/hsbc/zero_perc_black.gif - deleted
http://us.a1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/a/tr/trumba/92905_d2ay_728x90.gif - deleted
http://us.a1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/a/ri/ringtone_tech/091505yah_sw2_6.gif - deleted
http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/pim/el/phmail/tb_layout_c_up_1.gif - deleted
http://www.tulsaworld.com/worldimages/textSize-Dilene.gif - deleted
http://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/scripts/global_stuff.js - deleted
http://www.tulsaworld.com/worldimages/textSize-mdm.gif - deleted
http://sdc.tulsaworld.com/dcsfpfu60...x576&WT.fi=Yes&WT.fv=3.0&[email protected]@[email protected]@ - deleted
http://images.traderonline.com/img/master/formbutton_go.gif - deleted
http://forums.techguy.org/clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-new.css - deleted
http://images.techguy.org/buttons/printer.gif - deleted
http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mc/mc.js - deleted
http://us.f335.mail.yahoo.com/ym/login?.rand=5usavu9a31o32 - deleted
http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/pim/r/daredevil/v1/ic/pm_14.gif - deleted
http://www.tulsaworld.com/WorldImages/elements/hdr_drk_blu.jpg - deleted
http://www.tulsaworld.com/WorldImages/elements/Logout-over.jpg - deleted
http://images.traderonline.com/img/merchtol/merchtol_square.gif - deleted
http://ads.traderonline.com/RealMed...deronline.com/homepage.html/[email protected] - deleted
http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/nt/gr/search/tri_web2.gif - deleted
http://us.js1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/lib/hdr/ygma_200506171349.css - deleted
http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/pim/el/tb_link_1.gif - deleted
http://us.js1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/lib/pim/c3/ylib_dom.js - deleted
http://www.bargaintraderonline.com/include/tol_navjava.js - deleted
http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/ww/bt1/msgn.gif - deleted
http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/pim/el/tb_coltext_1.gif - deleted
http://mail.opi.yahoo.com/online?u=soonerschic7706&m=g&t=0 - deleted
http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/pim/r/medici/blue/src_wc4w_nw_1.gif - deleted
http://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Images/class_vehicles.gif - deleted
http://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehi...?class=1270 &SearchString=honda&css=11&rpp=10 - deleted
http://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/logos/LG513.jpg - deleted
http://ads.traderonline.com/RealMedia/ads/Creatives/default/empty.gif - deleted
http://adserver.tulsaworld.com/DA/452/Katrina228x280.jpg - deleted
http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/pim/el/phmail/tb_optimize_a_up_1.gif - deleted
http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/nt/tr14x15_1.gif - deleted
https://www.tulsaworld.com/WorldImages/HistoryInHeadButton.jpg - deleted
http://adserver.tulsaworld.com/DA/425/Archives2_120x60.jpg - deleted
http://sdc.tulsaworld.com/dcsfpfu60...x576&WT.fi=Yes&WT.fv=3.0&[email protected]@[email protected]@ - deleted
http://images.techguy.org/buttons/sendtofriend.gif - deleted
http://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehi...class=1270 &SearchString=honda&css=101&rpp=10 - deleted
http://forums.techguy.org/images/gradients/gradient_panelsurround.gif - deleted
http://images.techguy.org/other/google.gif - deleted
http://images.techguy.org/buttons/addpoll.gif - deleted
http://adserver.tulsaworld.com/DA/449/Picker-336x280.jpg - deleted
http://images.traderonline.com/img/rarrow.gif - deleted
http://forums.techguy.org/ads/adimage.php?filename=yoursupport.jpg&contenttype=jpeg - deleted
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=3003327#post3003327 - deleted
http://pagead2.googlesyndication.co...aw=1024&u_cd=32&u_tz=-300&u_his=7&u_java=true - deleted
http://www.tulsaworld.com/WorldImages/elements/hdr_front.jpg - deleted
http://ads.traderonline.com/RealMed...epage.html/[email protected]?x=1&category_id=901 - deleted
http://images.techguy.org/images/buttons/collapse_tcat.gif - deleted
http://ads.traderonline.com/RealMed...raderonline.com/homepage.html/[email protected] - deleted
http://pagead2.googlesyndication.co...aw=1024&u_cd=32&u_tz=-300&u_his=1&u_java=true - deleted
http://forums.techguy.org/clientscript/vbulletin_md5.js - deleted
http://forums.techguy.org/login.php - deleted
http://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/logos/LG484.jpg - deleted
http://sdc.tulsaworld.com/dcsfpfu60...x576&WT.fi=Yes&WT.fv=3.0&[email protected]@[email protected]@ - deleted
http://forums.techguy.org/clientscript/vbulletin_editor.css - deleted
http://images.techguy.org/buttons/reply.gif - deleted
http://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehi...?class=1270 &SearchString=honda&css=21&rpp=10 - deleted
http://images.traderonline.com/img/merchtol/merchtol_logo_flag.gif - deleted
http://www.tulsaworld.com/images/2005/051003_A1_Cathe_a1newo3.jpg - deleted
http://sdc.tulsaworld.com/dcsfpfu60...x576&WT.fi=Yes&WT.fv=3.0&[email protected]@[email protected]@ - deleted
http://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehi...?class=1270 &SearchString=honda&css=51&rpp=10 - deleted
http://images.techguy.org/statusicon/post_old.gif - deleted
http://www.bargaintraderonline.com/index.html - deleted
http://images.traderonline.com/img/master/shim.gif - deleted
http://images.techguy.org/buttons/firstnew.gif - deleted
http://images.techguy.org/buttons/collapse_thead.gif - deleted
http://ads.traderonline.com/RealMed...deronline.com/homepage.html/[email protected] - deleted
http://pagead2.googlesyndication.co...aw=1024&u_cd=32&u_tz=-300&u_his=6&u_java=true - deleted
http://images.techguy.org/buttons/mode_threaded.gif - deleted
http://www.tulsaworld.com/images/2005/051002_H1_Runni55443_faust.jpg - deleted
http://www.tulsaworld.com/WorldImages/elements/hdr_poll.jpg - deleted
http://ads.traderonline.com/RealMed...raderonline.com/homepage.html/[email protected] - deleted
http://images.traderonline.com/img/master/mybutton_bkg_sm.gif - deleted
http://forums.techguy.org/clientscript/vbulletin_quickreply.js - deleted
http://www.tulsaworld.com/worldimages/TulsaWorld.gif - deleted
http://images.traderonline.com/img/merchtol/merchtol_headerfade.gif - deleted
http://www.techguy.org/awards/computeramerica.gif - deleted
http://images.techguy.org/misc/menu_open.gif - deleted
http://www.bargaintraderonline.com/browse.ads/1/Automobile - deleted
http://pagead2.googlesyndication.co...aw=1024&u_cd=32&u_tz=-300&u_his=3&u_java=true - deleted
http://images.techguy.org/buttons/subscribe.gif - deleted
http://pagead2.googlesyndication.co...aw=1024&u_cd=32&u_tz=-300&u_his=1&u_java=true - deleted
http://images.techguy.org/misc/cermak.gif - deleted
http://images.techguy.org/statusicon/post_new.gif - deleted


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012005100320051004\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012005100320051004\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012005100320051004\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
'Typed URLs' (Internet Explorer) - removed from the registry.
Visited: [email protected]://us.f335.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowFolder?rb=Inbox&reset=1&YY=86721&inc=25&order=down&sort=date&pos=-1&view=a&head=b&box=%40B%40Bulk - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://us.f335.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowFolder?rb=Inbox&reset=1&YY=25005&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&YN=1 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270 &SearchString=honda&css=21&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270 &SearchString=honda&css=81&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://media.fastclick.net/w/pc.cgi?mid=74754&sid=20476 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?SubClass=Passenger%20Vehicles&css=11&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.bargaintraderonline.com/mytrader.html - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://us.f335.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowLetter?MsgId=9174_12060564_1450_1632_925_0_43567_1476_3189113027&Idx=1&YY=56786&inc=25&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b&box=Inbox - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://login.yahoo.com/config/login?logout=1&.done=http://mail.yahoo.com/&.src=ym&.lg=us&.intl=us - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://login.yahoo.com/config/login? - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://address.mail.yahoo.com/yab/us/44418362 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_indx.asp - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://us.f335.mail.yahoo.com/ym/Compose?box=Inbox&Mid=9174_12060564_1450_1632_925_0_43567_1476_3189113027&inc=&Search=&YY=95146&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?SubClass=Passenger Vehicles - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270%20&SearchString=honda&css=11&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270%20&SearchString=honda&css=31&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270%20&SearchString=honda&css=41&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270%20&SearchString=honda&css=61&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.bargaintraderonline.com/index.html - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270 &SearchString=honda&css=51&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://us.f335.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowFolder?YY=89242&inc=25&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b&box=Inbox - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270%20&SearchString=honda&css=71&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270 &SearchString=honda&css=41&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://forums.techguy.org/newreply.php - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://us.f335.mail.yahoo.com/ym/Compose?YY=57052&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&Idx=1 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://us.f335.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowFolder?YY=84091&inc=25&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b&box=Inbox - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270 &SearchString=honda&css=61&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270%20&SearchString=honda&css=81&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://mail.yahoo.com/?.intl=us - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://us.f335.mail.yahoo.com/ym/KioskAB?YY=57052 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.bargaintraderonline.com - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270%20&SearchString=honda&css=21&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270%20&SearchString=honda&css=101&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.bargaintraderonline.com/browse.ads/1/Automobile - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://us.f335.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowFolder?YY=33241&inc=25&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b&box=Inbox - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?SubClass=Passenger%20Vehicles - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://us.ard.yahoo.com/SIG=12hnjkgcn/M=289534.5473431.6553392.5333790/D=mail/S=150500152:HEADR/Y=YAHOO/EXP=1128344835/A=2378664/R=4/SIG=133erplvs/*[URL]http://login.yahoo.com/config/login?logout=1&.done=http://mail.yahoo.com/&.src=ym&.lg=us&.intl=us[/URL] - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270%20&SearchString=honda&css=51&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270 &SearchString=honda&css=11&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]:blank - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.yahoo.com - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.yahoo.com/_ylh=X3oDMTB2MXQ5MTU3BF9TAzI3MTYxNDkEdGVzdAMwBHRtcGwDaW5kZXgtaWU-/r/m1 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://forums.techguy.org/search.php?do=process&searchuser=kellydejager&exactname=1 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?SubClass=Passenger Vehicles&css=11&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.bargaintraderonline.com/mytradersignin.html - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=401129&page=5 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://us.f335.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowFolder?EB=1&.crumb=.SxYnCbmsqL&reset=1&YY=70878 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://us.f335.mail.yahoo.com/ym/ShowFolder?YY=23837&inc=25&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b&box=Inbox - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270 &SearchString=honda&css=31&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270 &SearchString=honda&css=71&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270 &SearchString=honda&css=91&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270 &SearchString=honda&css=101&rpp=10 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdoclc.dll/dnserror.htm - deleted
Visited: [email protected]:EmptyFolder('@[email protected]') - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://forums.techguy.org/login.php - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://address.mail.yahoo.com/yab/us?v=YM&A=e&YY=57052&.intl=us&.done=http://us.f335.mail.yahoo.com/ym/KioskAB?YY=57052&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&Idx=1%3Fcachebuster=0.6957344498921517 - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp - deleted
Visited: [email protected]:///C:/Program%20Files/ewido/security%20suite/Reports/Scan%20report_20051003.txt - deleted
Visited: [email protected]://www.tulsaworldstuff.com/Vehicles/Vehicle_Rslt.asp?class=1270%20&SearchString=honda&css=91&rpp=10 - deleted
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt - deleted
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt - deleted
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt - deleted
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt - deleted
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt - deleted
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt - deleted
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt - deleted
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt - deleted
Cookie:[email protected]/ - deleted
Cookie:[email protected]/ - deleted
Cookie:[email protected]/ - deleted
Cookie:[email protected]/ - deleted
Cookie:[email protected]/ - deleted
Cookie:[email protected]/ - deleted
Cookie:[email protected]/ - deleted
Cookie:[email protected]/ - deleted
Cookie:[email protected]/ - deleted
Cookie:[email protected]/ - deleted
Cookie:[email protected]/ - deleted
Cookie:[email protected]/ - deleted
Cookie:[email protected]/ - deleted
Cookie:[email protected]/ - deleted
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Recent\Reports.lnk - deleted
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Recent\Scan report_20051003.lnk - deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\JETA661.tmp currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\rtdrvmon.exe - deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\JETA661.tmp currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\WINDOWS\temp\JET7A8F.tmp currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\WINDOWS\temp\kav1.tmp currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\WINDOWS\temp\rtdrvmon.exe - deleted
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Cookies\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\locals~1\tempor~1\Content.IE5\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Cookies\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\locals~1\tempor~1\Content.IE5\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\locals~1\tempor~1\Content.IE5\0P234T6J\showthread[1].php currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\locals~1\tempor~1\Content.IE5\49IBSDIR\CACTQNCD.php%3Fp%3D3003325%23post3003325&cc=100&u_h=768&u_w=1024&u_ah=738&u_aw=1024&u_cd=32&u_tz=-300&u_his=7&u_java=true currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\locals~1\tempor~1\Content.IE5\4TU38DQF\skyscraper[1].htm currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\locals~1\tempor~1\Content.IE5\89MVO5MV\CAP0ZQ3D.php%3Fp%3D3003325%23post3003325&cc=100&u_h=768&u_w=1024&u_ah=738&u_aw=1024&u_cd=32&u_tz=-300&u_his=7&u_java=true currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012005100320051004\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\Temp\JETA661.tmp currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\0P234T6J\showthread[1].php currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\49IBSDIR\CACTQNCD.php%3Fp%3D3003325%23post3003325&cc=100&u_h=768&u_w=1024&u_ah=738&u_aw=1024&u_cd=32&u_tz=-300&u_his=7&u_java=true currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\4TU38DQF\skyscraper[1].htm currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\89MVO5MV\CAP0ZQ3D.php%3Fp%3D3003325%23post3003325&cc=100&u_h=768&u_w=1024&u_ah=738&u_aw=1024&u_cd=32&u_tz=-300&u_his=7&u_java=true currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012005100320051004\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\Temp\JETA661.tmp currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Cookies\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\Quarantine\fil6EFA.tmp - deleted
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\Quarantine\fil6EFB.tmp - deleted
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\Quarantine\fil6EFC.tmp - deleted
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\Quarantine\fil6EFD.tmp - deleted
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\Quarantine\fil6EFE.tmp - deleted
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\Quarantine\fil6EFF.tmp - deleted
C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Luna\luna.msstyles - deleted
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\DataStore\Logs\edb.chk - deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\edb.chk - deleted
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\JET7A8F.tmp currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\kav1.tmp currently in use. Will be deleted when Windows is restarted.
'Run MRU' list - removed from the registry.
Paint Recent File List - removed from the registry.
WordPad Recent File List - removed from the registry.
Telnet's MRU list - removed from the registry.
CleanUp! 4.0 recovered 11.3 MB of disk space from 905 files.
CleanUp! finished on 10/03/05 07:00:52.

---------------------------------------------------------
ewido security suite - Scan report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created on: 6:52:43 AM, 10/3/2005
+ Report-Checksum: E3E86650

+ Scan result:

C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Hitbox : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Fastclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Hitbox : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned with backup

::Report End


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

ok, you have Xp SP2 for IE so you don't need it.

McAfee, well as long as you have another AV programme it doesn't matter, I have never used it, probably a bit bloated like Norton!

try these two, I think you are clean, but let's make sure!

http://www.f-secure.com/blacklight/cure.shtml

Download & run http://www.sysinternals.com/Utiliti...itRevealer.html
Save the log and post back here with the log.

post another log and the logs from the tools!


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\Temp\rtdrvmon.exe	10/4/2005 6:11 AM	40.00 KB	Hidden from Windows API.


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

10/04/05 06:02:56 [Info]: BlackLight Engine 1.0.23 initialized
10/04/05 06:02:56 [Info]: OS: 5.1 build 2600 (Service Pack 2)
10/04/05 06:02:57 [Note]: 4019 4
10/04/05 06:02:57 [Note]: 4005 0


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Is your computer running any better now?

I can't find much on this file, but I think it might be related to your printer Lexmark rtdrvmon.exe

upload the file to virustotal and paste the full path into the browse box at the top right, then click enter to have it scanned and post the reulsts back here!

Paste the full text below into the browse box!

C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Local Settings\Temp\rtdrvmon.exe

http://www.virustotal.com/flash/index_en.html

post another hijack this log as well!


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

---------------------------------------------------------
ewido security suite - Scan report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created on: 6:54:32 AM, 10/4/2005
+ Report-Checksum: 2205AD6C

+ Scan result:

C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Valueclick : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Kelly\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> Spyware.Cookie.Burstbeacon : Cleaned with backup

::Report End


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:56:34 AM, on 10/4/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\TRAYSSER.EXE
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\avpm.exe
C:\Program Files\Net Nanny\nnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstray.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\TRAYICOS.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\AVPMWrap.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lexpps.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Net Nanny\nntray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\MAILDISP.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\ESCANWIN.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\kavss.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\SPOOLER.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\MAILSCAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\kavss.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\AvpM.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nForce Tray Options] sstray.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MailScan Dispatcher] "C:\Program Files\eScan\LAUNCH.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eScan Updater] C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\TRAYICOS.EXE /App
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eScan Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\AVPMWrap.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NNTray] C:\Program Files\Net Nanny\nnstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cleanup] C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\200510355049_mcappins.exe /v=3 /cleanup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msci] C:\DOCUME~1\Kelly\LOCALS~1\Temp\200510355046_mcinfo.exe /insfin
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'mwtsp.dll' missing
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin2.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F0C30E4-1E72-4DCC-85E5-57810F1CA97B} (McUpdatePortalFactory Class) - http://www.amiuptodate.com/vsc/bin/1,0,0,8/McUpdatePortal.cab
O16 - DPF: {78AEEDE8-7345-4FB5-A8FE-4BFF16EF25FC} (McAfee Virtual Technician Control Class) - http://us-download.mcafee.com/products/protected/mvt/mvt.cab
O16 - DPF: {97BB6657-DC7F-4489-9067-51FAB9D8857E} (CWebLaunchCtl Object) - http://esupport.cf1live.com/esupport/static/weblaunch/weblaunch2.cab
O23 - Service: eScan Server-Updater (eScan-trayicos) - MicroWorld Technologies Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\TRAYSSER.EXE
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: eScan Monitor Service (KAVMonitorService) - Kaspersky Labs. - C:\PROGRA~1\eScan\avpm.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: NNSvc - BioNet Systems, LLC. - C:\Program Files\Net Nanny\nnsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm not sure how to upload the file you asked to the destination you asked. I'm pretty computer illiterate. I'm sorry. Can you give me addl directions.


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

never mind. You spelled it out perfectly already and here it is.

Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.32.0.6 10.04.2005 no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 09.30.2005 no virus found 
AVG 718 09.29.2005 no virus found 
Avira 6.32.0.6 10.04.2005 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 10.04.2005 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 10.02.2005 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20050917 10.04.2005 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.32b 10.02.2005 no virus found 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 10.03.2005 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 11.9.1.0 10.04.2005 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.48.0.0 10.04.2005 no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16c 10.04.2005 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 10.03.2005 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 10.04.2005 no virus found 
McAfee 4595 10.03.2005 no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1240 10.03.2005 no virus found 
Norman 5.70.10 10.03.2005 no virus found 
Panda 8.02.00 10.03.2005 no virus found 
Sophos 3.98.0 10.04.2005 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 10.03.2005 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.8.2.117 10.03.2005 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.4 10.02.2005 no virus found

VirusTotal is a free service offered by Hispasec Sistemas. There are no guarantees about the availability and continuity of this service. Although the detection rate afforded by the use of multiple antivirus engines is far superior to that offered by just one product, these results DO NOT guarantee the harmlessness of a file. Currently, there is not any solution that offers a 100% effectiveness rate for detecting viruses and malware.> Go to: Home Contact En español 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
www.virustotal.com :: @ Hispasec Sistemas 2004 :: e-mail [email protected]


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 10/04/2005 at 13:59:24 (CET) after scanning the file "rtdrvmon.exe_" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.32.0.6 10.04.2005 no virus found 
Avast 4.6.695.0 09.30.2005 no virus found 
AVG 718 09.29.2005 no virus found 
Avira 6.32.0.6 10.04.2005 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.2 10.04.2005 no virus found 
CAT-QuickHeal 8.00 10.02.2005 no virus found 
ClamAV devel-20050917 10.04.2005 no virus found 
DrWeb 4.32b 10.02.2005 no virus found 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 10.03.2005 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 11.9.1.0 10.04.2005 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.48.0.0 10.04.2005 no virus found 
F-Prot 3.16c 10.04.2005 no virus found 
Ikarus 0.2.59.0 10.03.2005 no virus found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 10.04.2005 no virus found 
McAfee 4595 10.03.2005 no virus found 
NOD32v2 1.1240 10.03.2005 no virus found 
Norman 5.70.10 10.03.2005 no virus found 
Panda 8.02.00 10.03.2005 no virus found 
Sophos 3.98.0 10.04.2005 no virus found 
Symantec 8.0 10.03.2005 no virus found 
TheHacker 5.8.2.117 10.03.2005 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.4 10.02.2005 no virus found

VirusTotal is a free service offered by Hispasec Sistemas. There are no guarantees about the availability and continuity of this service. Although the detection rate afforded by the use of multiple antivirus engines is far superior to that offered by just one product, these results DO NOT guarantee the harmlessness of a file. Currently, there is not any solution that offers a 100% effectiveness rate for detecting viruses and malware.> Go to: Home Contact En español 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
www.virustotal.com :: @ Hispasec Sistemas 2004 :: e-mail [email protected]


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

ok, clean log!

you should now turn off system restore to flush out the bad restore points and
then re-enable it and make a new clean restore point.

How to turn off system restore

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;[LN];310405

here's some free tools to keep you from getting infected in the future.

to stop reinfection get these two tools, spywareguard and spywareblaster 
from

http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/downloads.html

get the hosts file from here.

http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm

put it into :

Windows XP = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Windows 2K = C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Win 98\ME = C:\WINDOWS

ie-spyad.Puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected

when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/ehowes/www/resource.htm

prevX: it stops spyware

http://www.prevx.com/prevxhome.asp

Use spybot's immunize button and use spywareblaster' enable 
protection once you update it. you can put spybot's hosts file into 
your own and lock it.

I would also suggest switching to Mozilla's firefox browser, it's safer, has 
a built in pop up blocker, blocks cookies and add Mozilla Thunderbird is a 
e-mail client.

http://www.mozilla.org/

Read here to see how to tighten your security:

http://forums.techguy.org/t208517.html

A good overall guide for firewalls, anti-virus, and anti-trojans as well as 
regular spyware cleaners.

http://www.firewallguide.com/anti-trojan.htm

you can mark your own thread solved through thread tools at the top of 
the page.


----------



## kellydejager (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for your help. I am currently downloading mozilla.


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

ok, your welcome


----------



## Semedaien (Oct 9, 2005)

O help me please.....  i hate these trojans

This is just from HijackThis

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:36:07 PM, on 10/9/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINDIR32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINDIR32.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NETROPA\ONSCRE~1\OSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HELBREATH\HELBREATHMT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HB MT\HELBREATHMT-HACKED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.alltel.net/newuser/benefits/
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPMemCheck] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPMemCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PestPatrol Control Center] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPControl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CookiePatrol] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\CookiePatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Windows DLL Services Configuration] windir32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Microsoft Windows DLL Services Configuration] windir32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Windows DLL Services Configuration] windir32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [services32] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Windows\mc-110-12-0000080.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DNS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\mc-110-12-0000080.exe
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

semedaein, start your own thread so that you don't get overlooked, don't tag onto other threads!


----------

